# Η Αμερική απειλείται...



## nickel (Jul 25, 2016)

Η Αμερική απειλείται. Και απειλείται από έναν υποψήφιο πρόεδρο (για τον οποίο θα μπορούσα να αραδιάσω ένα κατεβατό αρνητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς) και εκατομμύρια αποβλακωμένους δεξιούς ψηφοφόρους. Μα τι τους βρήκε; Τι βρήκε το Ρεπουμπλικανικό Κόμμα; Πώς επέτρεψε ό,τι το πιο ηλίθιο και αντιδραστικό να κατακτήσει το βήμα με το λόγο του μίσους και το επιχείρημα του παραλόγου; Μαζί με την Αμερική απειλείται και ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος. Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή σε όλες τις χώρες που ταλανίζονται από τους τσαρλατάνους του λαϊκισμού να αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να πρυτανεύει λόγος σωφροσύνης, μετριοπάθειας, κατανόησης, συναίνεσης. 

Ένα υπέροχο άρθρο στην Washington Post καταθέτει το συνολικό οπλοστάσιο των επιχειρημάτων εναντίον του Ντόναλντ Τραμπ σε μια έντονη φωνή αγωνίας. Επιλέγω μία πρόταση και σας στέλνω να διαβάσετε ολόκληρο το άρθρο στις σελίδες της εφημερίδας.

The Republican Party has moved the lunatic fringe onto center stage, with discourse that renders impossible the kind of substantive debate upon which any civil democracy depends.
*Donald Trump is a unique threat to American democracy*


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2016)

Published on Jul 24, 2016

John Oliver discusses last week's unsurprisingly surprising Republican convention. 

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε μόνο να γελάμε μ' αυτά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2016)

...
Watch Rosie O'Donnell Skewer Donald Trump in 'Daily Show' Parody

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Donald Trump Drumpf (February 28, 2016 / 27.755.315 views)









daeman said:


> ...
> *Trumpery
> 
> *noun (plural trumperies)
> ...






daeman said:


> ...
> Από τον προηγούμενο μήνα, αλλά αξίζει:
> 
> *STEPHEN HAWKING ANGERS TRUMP SUPPORTERS WITH BAFFLING ARRAY OF LONG WORDS*
> ...


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2016)

Απέναντι στην παράνοια των Τραμπ-ούκων, θα βάλω την ομιλία της Μισέλ Ομπάμα στο συνέδριο των Δημοκρατικών. Αν χάσει η Χίλαρι παρά την υποστήριξη από τέτοιο κόσμο, τότε θα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κάποιο (αυτο)καταστροφικό μικρόβιο πέρασε από τη Βρετανία του Brexit στην άλλη όχθη του Ατλαντικού.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2016)

Ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα του Δημοκρατικού Κόμματος δημοσίευσε ο ιστότοπος WikiLeaks


Τα οποία βέβαια δεν λένε και τίποτα σπουδαίο, απλώς περιέχουν διαφόρους δυσαρεστημένους με τον Σάντερς, από ό,τι βλέπω. Προορίζονται προφανώς να πλήξουν τη Χίλαρυ στις εκλογές, που είναι και λογικό, καθώς ο Πούτιν προτιμάει να βγει ο Τραμπ. Το γεγονός ότι ο Σνοούντεν -των Wikileaks, ντε- έχει βρει καταφύγιο στη Ρωσία με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι για τα κίνητρα του Wikileaks. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να ασχοληθεί κανείς με τη χρηματοδότησή τους, κάποια στιγμή.

Το στρατόπεδο της Χίλαρυ, πάντως, έχει δηλώσει ότι κάποια από τα περιβόητα μέιλ της έχουν δοθεί στην δημοσιότητα από Ρώσους χάκερ.

Σχετικά: 
Donald Trump Calls on Russia to Find Hillary Clinton’s Missing Emails
It's Official: Hillary Clinton Is Running Against Vladimir Putin


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2016)

Όπου ο οπαδός του Σάντερς, θυμωμένος με τις σκευωρίες των Δημοκρατικών σε βάρος του πουλέν του, πάει και ψηφίζει τον Τραμπ, έτσι για να τους δείξει αυτός...

Υποθέτω ότι ο μέσος ψηφοφόρος του Τραμπ έχει καλύτερους λόγους να είναι τόσο @[email protected]$%#%@@ας...


----------



## rogne (Jul 28, 2016)

Ρεαλιστικά, και χωρίς να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη κανένα wikileak, πολύ πιθανότερο είναι ν' απέχουν οι του Σάντερς. Να πάνε στον Τραμπ, ξεπερνάει κάθε λογική, συμπεριλαμβανομένης αυτής του παραλόγου. Απ' την άλλη, η εικασία ότι τη Χίλαρι την πολεμάει ο Πούτιν (με τον οποίο "τα 'χει βρει", ας πούμε, ο Τραμπ), ε, δεν μπορεί να είναι υπέρ του Τραμπ, μπορεί;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2016)

Αναρωτιέσαι, δηλαδή, αν θα πειράξει τους ψηφοφόρους ενός ακροδεξιού υποψηφίου η υποστήριξη από (ή η συνεργασία με) έναν πολιτικό που υπήρξε μέλος κομμουνιστικού κόμματος; :)


----------



## rogne (Jul 28, 2016)

Προς το παρον δε θα σηκωσω το γαντι (δεν ξερω καν που ειναι ο τονος στο ταμπλετ)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2016)

Θα πρέπει, υποθέτω, να υπάρχει ο όρος «keyboard-challenged».  

(Το νιώθω με οτιδήποτε έχει πλάτος μικρότερο από 45 εκατοστά.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2016)

rogne said:


> Προς το παρον δε θα σηκωσω το γαντι (δεν ξερω καν που ειναι ο τονος στο ταμπλετ)



«Δοκίμασε να σέρνεις ελαφρά προς τα πάνω κρατώντας το φωνήεν πατημένο και θα πρέπει να σου δώσει επιλογές με τονούμενα φωνήεντα» είπε και έσπευσε να βγάλει κρύα κοαόλα και ποπκόρ...


----------



## Lefki (Jul 28, 2016)

nickel said:


> Αν χάσει η Χίλαρι παρά την υποστήριξη από τέτοιο κόσμο, τότε θα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι κάποιο (αυτο)καταστροφικό μικρόβιο πέρασε από τη Βρετανία του Brexit στην άλλη όχθη του Ατλαντικού.



Το μικρόβιο αυτό υπάρχει και είναι ιδιαίτερα ισχυρό και επικίνδυνο. Όλα τα μίση και τα πάθη που σιγόβραζαν κάτω από την κρούστα της πολιτικής ορθότητας έχουν ανέβει στην επιφάνεια και κοχλάζουν. Στην ευρύτερη γειτονιά μου έχουν υπερδιπλασιαστεί τα φαινόμενα ατόμων με την ομοσπονδιακή σημαία του αμερικανικού Νότου στα φορτηγά τους . Ντρέπομαι. Φοβάμαι.

Ελπίζω να είναι τοπικό το φαινόμενο στο Κάνσας, όπου υπάρχουν αναρτημένες υπενθυμίσεις να μην οπλοφορούμε στις τράπεζες, τα νοσοκομεία, και τις βιβλιοθήκες. Και όπου αυτό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMJYw0sxZ0k *δεν* είναι υπερβολή.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2016)

Παλ, ο Σνόουντεν δεν ήταν των Wikileaks. Ο Ασάντζ ήταν. 
Οι Αμερικανοί ακούνε Ρωσία και τρελαίνονται όχι για τον κομμουνισμό αλλά γιατί ό,τι έχει να κάνει με τη Ρωσία είναι κακό. Αν το πρόβλημά τους μετά την πτώση της ΕΣΣΔ ήταν ο κομμουνισμός, τότε θα είχαν γίνει φιλαράκια με τη Ρωσία εδώ και χρόνια. 
Η όλη ιστορία με τη Ρωσία είναι ότι ο Τραμπ κάλεσε ξένη δύναμη να χακεριάσει υπολογιστές και να αποκαλύψει απόρρητα έγγραφα. Δηλαδή να παρέμβει στα εσωτερικά των ΗΠΑ. Αυτό θα πρέπει κανονικά να του κοστίσει ψήφους. 

Διάβαζα κάπου που έλεγαν ότι οι οπαδοί του Σάντερς είναι το Tea Party των Δημοκρατικών. Ας είναι, αλλά τουλάχιστον να ψηφίσουν σωστά.


----------



## Irini (Jul 28, 2016)

Δεν μπορώ να βρω τα polls τώρα γιατί βιάζομαι λιγάκι αλλά, απ' όσο βλέπω, η πλειοψηφία των Σαντερικών θα ψηφίσουν Κλίντον. Με κρύα καρδιά αλλά θα την στηρίξουν. Μόνο και μόνο λόγω Τραμπ πολλοί απ' αυτούς. Η Χίλαρι, αν δεν είχε τον Τραμπ απέναντί της, δεν έβγαινε ούτε σε 300 χρόνια. Όχι επειδή είναι γυναίκα, επειδή είναι η Χίλαρι. Δεν έχω βγει πολύ εκτός σπιτιού σ' αυτή την πολιτεία (Ιντιάνα), οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας πω τι παίζει. Αν υπολογίσουμε πάντως ότι ο υποψήφιος αντιπρόεδρος του Τραμπ είναι από αυτά τα μέρη, μάλλον πολλούς τρελαμένους έχουμε εδώ τριγύρω.

Έδιτ: Εννοώ ότι ήταν κυβερνήτης της Πολιτείας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2016)

SBE said:


> Παλ, ο Σνόουντεν δεν ήταν των Wikileaks. Ο Ασάντζ ήταν.


Δεν είπα το αντίθετο αλλά μάλλον έγραψα βιαστικά. Ο Σνοούντεν είναι συνεργάτης των Wikileaks, τα οποία τον έχουν στηρίξει οικονομικά και στα προβλήματά του με την κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ.

Τώρα για το αν θα ψηφίσουν οι οπαδοί του Τραμπ παρά την υποστήριξή του από τον Πούτιν, νομίζω ναι. Δεν παίζει ρόλο σε αυτού του είδους τους ψηφοφόρους κανένα λογικό επιχείρημα, έστω και ψυχροπολεμικής εσάνς. Τα βλέπουμε στην Ελλάδα σε κάθε εκλογές, εξάλλου.

Πάντως η επιλογή μεταξύ Τραμπ και της Χίλαρι (ή της καρέκλας του γραφείου μου) νομίζω πως είναι ξεκάθαρη. Εξάλλου στην πολιτική δυστυχώς είναι ανέφικτο να επιζητά κανείς το ιδανικό. Νομίζω πως η καλύτερη επιλογή γίνεται πάντα με δεδομένες τις εκάστοτε συνθήκες και το διακύβευμα που κρύβεται από πίσω τους.

Πάντως, Ειρήνη, Λευκή, το φαινόμενο που περιγράφεις με τις σημαίες της Συνομοσπονδίας, είναι αντίστοιχο του ελληνικού φαινομένου με τη ΧΑ. Το να δίνεται βήμα στο δημόσιο λόγο σε τέτοιου είδους πολιτικούς, και μάλιστα ο αντίλογος να μην είναι ξεκάθαρο και ανελέητο σφυροκόπημα αλλά αμυντικής φύσης, απενοχοποιεί τον καθένα να βγάζει τις απόψεις του στην επιφάνεια, χωρίς να νιώθει άσχημα γι' αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2016)

Να γιατί ο Τραμπ μπορεί να κερδίσει, του Αθανάσιου Έλλις, από την Καθημερινή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2016)

Δικά μου σχόλια: 
(α) Η συσπείρωση των Ρεπουμπλικανών. Τελικά συσπειρώνονται ή υπάρχουν πολλοί που μπορεί να ψηφίσουν Χίλαρι όσο σκέφτονται τη ζημιά που μπορεί να κάνει ο Τραμπ στις ΗΠΑ ή το Ρεπουμπλικανικό Κόμμα;
(β) Δεν θα ψηφίσουν Χίλαρι οι οπαδοί του Σάντερς. Το «Τι Πλαστήρας, τι Παπάγος» ακολουθεί τελικά τους αριστερούς σαν γονιδιακό ελάττωμα;
(γ) Η μετακίνηση της Χίλαρι προς τα αριστερά. Α, ανακαλύψαμε κάποια θετικά της Χίλαρι, αλλά κι αυτά σε βάρος της θα αποβούν;
(δ) Η προσωπικότητα της Κλίντον. Ε, ναι, ο Τραμπ είναι πιο δικός μας.
(ε) Η τρομοκρατία. Το μοναδικό στην πραγματικότητα όπλο κάθε ακροδεξιού.
(στ) Η ανεργία από την παγκοσμιοποίηση. ΟΚ, δεύτερο όπλο στη φαρέτρα των ακραίων. Εδώ επικεντρώνεται η ουσιαστική συζήτηση για τη σύγχρονη οικονομία, συζήτηση που δεν μπορεί να γίνεται με συνθήματα. Εδώ απαιτείται παιδεία, κατανόηση, αγώνας.
(ζ) Η ψήφος στα μικρά κόμματα επηρεάζει πολιτείες όπου μπορεί η αφαίρεση των ψήφων από τους Δημοκρατικούς να δώσει την πολιτεία στους Ρεπουμπλικανούς. Κατά τ’ άλλα, ό,τι και στο (β).

Εγώ δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω πώς ψήφισαν δύο φορές για τον Μπους τζούνιορ, αλλά η τελευταία δεκαετία στην Ελλάδα με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να πληρώνουμε τα λάθη μας ξανά και ξανά με την ελπίδα ότι κάποτε θα μάθουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 29, 2016)

53,7-46,3 σήμερα. Και βλέπουμε (προτείνω, *εδώ*). (to *now-cast*, βέβαια, είναι ανάποδο: 47,1-52,9% υπέρ του Πορτοκαλή).


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2016)

Και από το ποικιλοτρόπως ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στη New York Review of Books, τσιμπάω το παρακάτω για εδώ:

Lack of imagination is one of our greatest handicaps as humans and as citizens. Mikhail Khodorkovsky, one of the richest men in the world, could not imagine that Putin would put him in jail, and this was one of the reasons he ignored repeated warnings and stayed in Russia. Then he spent ten years in a Russian prison. David Cameron could not imagine that his fellow citizens would vote to secede from the European Union, so he called for a referendum. Soon after the vote last month, pundits in both the UK and the US regrouped and started reassuring themselves and their audiences that the UK will not really leave the EU—because they can’t imagine it. I have spent much of this year arguing with my American friends about Donald Trump. Even after Trump had won enough delegates to lock up the Republican nomination, reasonable, well-informed people insisted that some Republican savior would swoop in and reclaim that party. There was little, if any, evidence in favor of that kind of outcome, but for a brief moment many Americans seemed to believe in the unlikely rather than the obvious. Why?

“I just can’t imagine Trump becoming the nominee,” many said at the time. But a lack of imagination is not an argument: it’s a limitation. It is essential to recognize this limitation and try to overcome it. That is a difficult and often painful thing to do.
The Trump-Putin Fallacy - Masha Gessen​


----------



## Irini (Jul 29, 2016)

Για τη συσπείρωση τι να πω, δεν υπάρχει σίγουρη πρόβλεψη. Για τους Δημοκρατικούς τα είπα ό,τι ήξερα. Για τους Ρεπουμπλικάνους είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Ξέρω κάποιους που θα ψηφίσουν Libertarians (και σιγά μην το μεταφράσω, το «Φιλελεύθερος» λίγο μου κάνει για αυτούς). Και κάποιους που κάνουν καμπάνια, οι Ρεπουμπλικάνοι να ψηφίσουν Libertarians και όσοι Δημοκρατικοί δεν τους πάει το χέρι να ψηφίσουν Πράσινους.
Προσωπική άποψη, πολλοί, και από τα δύο στρατόπεδα, θα μείνουν σπιτάκι τους (ή στη δουλίτσα τους, εδώ ψηφίζουν πάντα Τρίτη). 


Παλάβρα εννοείς _Λευκή _κι όχι _Ειρήνη _ε; Εδώ, δόξα τω Θεώ, δεν βλέπω σημαίες της Συνομοσπονδίας.

Υ.Γ. Νέιδερ ο Nader;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 29, 2016)

Ουψ, ναι, τη Λευκή εννοούσα, πάω να διορθώσω. Το libertarian νομίζω είναι _ελευθεριακός_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2016)

*Why Can’t You Believe Hillary Clinton Is Inherently Honest?*


----------



## rogne (Jul 30, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Το libertarian νομίζω είναι _ελευθεριακός_.



Είναι και "αναρχοφιλελεύθερος", ανάλογα ποιον εννοούμε.

ΥΓ. Δρ., ευχαριστώ για το #11!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2016)

rogne said:


> ΥΓ. Δρ., ευχαριστώ για το #11!


Spread the knowledge! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2016)

Αν ψήφιζαν σήμερα - η εξέλιξη:


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 2, 2016)

Να θυμηθούμε όμως ότι έχουν ιστορικό οι Αμερικανοί:


----------



## Marinos (Aug 2, 2016)

Έχετε ξεχάσει βλέπω τα καμώματα του Ρήγκαν. Κάτι μου λέει ότι και ο Τραμπ, άμα βγει, δεν θα βασίζεται λιγότερο από εκείνον στους συμβούλους/υπουργούς του (που θα τον εμποδίζουν π.χ. να πατήσει το κουμπί). Απλώς το μιμίδιο με τον Κιμ ("πάτα το κουμπί") θα αντικατασταθεί. Λέω εγώ τώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 2, 2016)

Νομίζω πάντως πως ο Τραμπ είναι πολλά σκαλοπάτια κάτω και από τους δύο -ναι, ακόμα και από τον Μπους Τζούνιορ, ο οποίος κατάφερε να κάνει πόλεμο εκεί που δεν χρειαζόταν. Πράγμα που αποδεικνύει πως ναι, πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα :)


----------



## Lefki (Aug 2, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πάντως πως ο Τραμπ είναι πολλά σκαλοπάτια κάτω και από τους δύο -ναι, ακόμα και από τον Μπους Τζούνιορ, ο οποίος κατάφερε να κάνει πόλεμο εκεί που δεν χρειαζόταν.



Έτσι είναι, δυστυχώς.


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2016)

...
A Final Response to "Tell Me Why Trump Is a Fascist?"


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πάντως πως ο Τραμπ είναι πολλά σκαλοπάτια κάτω και από τους δύο -ναι, ακόμα και από τον Μπους Τζούνιορ, ο οποίος κατάφερε να κάνει πόλεμο εκεί που δεν χρειαζόταν. Πράγμα που αποδεικνύει πως ναι, πάντα υπάρχουν και χειρότερα :)



E, ναι. Ο Ρήγκαν μπορεί να έκανε βλακείες αλλά υπήρχε μια εικόνα σοβαροτητας ή αν προτιμάτε, σοβαροφάνειας. Ομοίως, ο Μπους ο νεότερος μπορεί να είχε φήμη ότι ήταν ηλίθιος αλλά ακολουθούσε τους στοιχειώδεις κανόνες. Μη λέμε κι ό,τι θέλουμε. Δε νομίζω ότι οι ΗΠΑ είχαν ποτέ τόσο κοντά στην προεδρική καρέκλα περιπτώσεις σαν τον Τραμπ. Φυσικά τρελλοι υπήρχαν πάντα και παντού, αλλά δεν είχαν τόση απήχηση.


----------



## Lefki (Aug 3, 2016)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, περισσότερο κι από την απουσία ευφυΐας, το πρόβλημα με τον Τραμπ είναι το αρρωστημένα εύθραυστο και εύφλεκτο θυμικό του. Ακόμα και ο Μπους μπορούσε να πει "C students, you can be president." Ο Τραμπ αδυνατεί. Δεν υπάρχει χιούμορ ή αυτοσαρκασμός, έστω και σκηνοθετημένος. Μόνο από τη χλεύη και το μίσος αντλεί γέλιο. Τόσο χρήμα, τόση δύναμη, και όμως, τόση ανασφάλεια...


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2016)

Ακριβώς Lefki. Οι άλλοι μπορεί να ήταν ανίκανοι, μπορεί να ήταν αυταρχικοί, μπορεί να ήταν χαζοί, αλλά το επίπεδο καφρίλας του Τραμπ δεν νομίζω να το έφταναν. 
Από την άλλη ο μέσος Αμερικανός, όπως τον βλέπουμε από εδώ, συχνά μοιάζει να είναι ένας μικρός Τραμπ. Δηλαδή ο Τραμπ δεν είναι ουρανοκατέβατος. Θυμάμαι το κλασσικό παλιότερα που όποιον μεσήλικο Αμερικανό τουρίστα κι αν συναντούσες κι έπιανες κουβέντα σε φλόμωνε σε βλακείες του τύπου οι φτωχοί είναι φτωχοί γιατί είναι τεμπέληδες, οι μαύροι είναι φτωχοί γιατί είναι μαύροι, οι Μεξικάνοι είναι βιαστές και θα μας κατακτήσουν κλπ κλπ κλπ. Απλά μάλλον τότε αυτά λέγονταν αλλά δεν έβγαιναν παραέξω. Υπήρχε ανοχή σε τέτοιες ιδέες (χώρα της ελεύθερης έκφρασης είναι άλλωστε), αλλά υπήρχε και μια πλειοψηφία που όλα αυτά τα αντιμετώπιζε με τη σοβαρότητα που τους άξιζαν (μηδενική). Τώρα πια, είτε λόγω του ίντερνετ, είτε λόγω των ΜΜΕ, είτε λόγω της γενικότερης δυσαρέσκειας, φτάσαμε να τα λέει αυτά κάποιος από το μικρόφωνο και να του δίνουν σημασία. Και να πού φτάσαμε. 

ΥΓ Και βέβαια αυτά δε συμβαίνουν μόνο στις ΗΠΑ, απλά η κάθε χώρα έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητές της. Π.χ. η μητέρα μου ήταν οπαδός του Τρυντώ. Του Πιέρ, όχι του Τζάστιν. Ο οποίος ήταν γνωστός διανοούμενος που κάποια στιγμή ασχολήθηκε με την πολιτική. Οι οπαδοί του (σαν τη μητέρα μου) θαύμαζαν τόσο τη μόρφωσή του και το βάθος της σκέψης του όσο και τις πολιτικές του ικανότητες. FFW μια-δυο γενιές, κι ο τωρινός πρωθυπουργός του Καναδά έχει γίνει media celebrity για τις ικανότητες του στη γιόγκα, για τις πολιτικά ορθές δηλώσεις του κλπ. Διανόηση και πολιτική σκέψη δεν έχει δείξει ακόμα. Αλλά αυτό δεν απασχολεί κανέναν. Άλλοι καιροί, άλλα ήθη.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2016)

Lefki said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, περισσότερο κι από την απουσία ευφυΐας, το πρόβλημα με τον Τραμπ είναι το αρρωστημένα εύθραυστο και εύφλεκτο θυμικό του.


Ακριβώς. Χθες μόλις διάβαζα ένα άρθρο που έδειχνε περίτρανα πως αδυνατεί να μην απαντήσει σε κάποιον όταν αυτός του ασκεί κριτική και μάλιστα όχι μόνο δεν σταματάει, αλλά χρησιμοποιεί κάθε δυνατή προσβολή.

Ή, όπως είπε και ο Ασίμοφ που τον έχω και στην υπογραφή μου,

_The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that "my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge"._


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Ακριβώς. Χθες μόλις διάβαζα ένα άρθρο που έδειχνε περίτρανα πως αδυνατεί να μην απαντήσει σε κάποιον όταν αυτός του ασκεί κριτική και μάλιστα όχι μόνο δεν σταματάει, αλλά χρησιμοποιεί κάθε δυνατή προσβολή.
> ...



Και για να μην παραδεχτεί το ατόπημα της μιας προσβολής, καταφεύγει σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερη προσβολή:






http://www.rollingstone.com/tv/news/stephen-colbert-calls-trump-d-bag-on-revived-werd-w432215

Δεν έκλασε και να ντραπεί, μόν' έκλασε και γέλασε. 
Εκεί που μας χρωστούσανε, μας πήραν και το βόδι. Και μας φέραν έναν μούσκαρο, μια κότα που βρουχάται σαν τον ταύρο για να μη βλέπουμε τα κερατιάτικά του.


----------



## Lefki (Aug 3, 2016)

Palavra said:


> _The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that "my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge"._



Και λίγα λες. Εδώ μιλάμε για περίπτωση "my ignorance is better than your knowledge." Αν δεν είσαι μαζί του, είσαι "liberal elite." Δαιμονοποίηση της γνώσης, θεοποίηση της άγνοιας. Ειλικρινά, δε βλέπω να γίνεται να κατέβει κι άλλο ο πήχης. Πόσο πια;


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να παρακολουθήσουμε αυτή την ομιλία της Μισέλ Ομπάμα. Είναι ένα εξαιρετικό μάθημα για πολλά πράγματα.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να παρακολουθήσουμε αυτή την ομιλία της Μισέλ Ομπάμα. Είναι ένα εξαιρετικό μάθημα για πολλά πράγματα.


Πράγματι, είναι ιδιαίτερα ανησυχητικό πως η αντιπολιτευτική ρητορική των Δημοκρατικών απέναντι σ' έναν σαχλαμάρα περιορίζεται σε έναν λυσσασμένο πόλεμο λάσπης.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2016)

Γιλγαμές, ποιό ακριβώς κομμάτι της ομιλίας ήταν λάσπη; Είπε ή δεν είπε ο Τραμπ αυτά για τα οποία σχολιάζεται; Είναι ή δεν είναι αυτός ο τρόπος ομιλίας χαρακτηριστική συγκεκριμένης μερίδας ανδρών, που τους ξέρουνε και τους αποφεύγουνε οι περισσότερες γυναίκες αλλά και πολλοί άντρες που δεν θέλουν να τους περάσει κανείς για τέτοια φρούτα; 

Θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι η Μισέλ κάνει το ασήμαντο σπουδαίο, ίσως, που είναι μια στάνταρ αντιπολιτευτική τακτική, αλλά απο κει και πέρα αυτά που λέει σχετικά με τις εμπειρίες των γυναικών στον εργασιακό χώρο είναι 100% αληθινά και αρκεί να ρωτήσεις γυναίκες σαν τη μητέρα μου π.χ. να στα επιβεβαιώσουν (η μητέρα μου ήταν εργαζόμενη, σε αντίθεση με τις μαμάδες των περισσότερων Ελλήνων της ηλικίας μου).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 16, 2016)

SBE said:


> Γιλγαμές, ποιό ακριβώς κομμάτι της ομιλίας ήταν λάσπη; Είπε ή δεν είπε ο Τραμπ αυτά για τα οποία σχολιάζεται; Είναι ή δεν είναι αυτός ο τρόπος ομιλίας χαρακτηριστική συγκεκριμένης μερίδας ανδρών, που τους ξέρουνε και τους αποφεύγουνε οι περισσότερες γυναίκες αλλά και πολλοί άντρες που δεν θέλουν να τους περάσει κανείς για τέτοια φρούτα;
> 
> Θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι η Μισέλ κάνει το ασήμαντο σπουδαίο, ίσως, που είναι μια στάνταρ αντιπολιτευτική τακτική, αλλά απο κει και πέρα αυτά που λέει σχετικά με τις εμπειρίες των γυναικών στον εργασιακό χώρο είναι 100% αληθινά και αρκεί να ρωτήσεις γυναίκες σαν τη μητέρα μου π.χ. να στα επιβεβαιώσουν (η μητέρα μου ήταν εργαζόμενη, σε αντίθεση με τις μαμάδες των περισσότερων Ελλήνων της ηλικίας μου).


Δεν είναι απλά ότι κάνει το ασήμαντο σπουδαίο, όπως λες. Λασπολογεί. Συγκεκριμένα είπε πως ο Τραμπ «καμάρωσε για σεξουαλική επίθεση (ποιος είναι ο σωστός ελληνικός όρος εδώ;) σε γυναίκες» (bragging about sexually assaulting women), το οποίο είναι ψέμα. Ο Τραμπ μιλάει με τον Μ. Μπους και κάποιους άλλους για το πώς την έπεσε σε μια γυναίκα και το πώς θα 'θελε να την πέσει σε κάποιαν άλλη. Το κάνει χυδαία, όπως κάνουν όλοι οι άνδρες μεταξύ τους σε όλα τα καφενεία του κόσμου. 
Ναι, έτσι μιλάνε οι άνδρες μεταξύ τους, όχι συγκεκριμένη μερίδα αλλά όλοι. Και αυτό δεν είναι sexuall assault. Ίσα-ίσα, αυτά λέγονται για τις γυναίκες που τους αρέσουν και θα ήθελαν να έχουν ερωτικές σχέσεις μαζί τους.
Θα μου πεις «αυτός ο τύπος πάει για πρόεδρος, δεν είναι 17άχρονο σχολιαρόπαιδο» και θα σου πω «έχεις δίκαιο, αν και το περιστατικό στο βίντεο έγινε δέκα χρόνια πριν θέσει υποψηφιότητα και όλως τυχαίως βγήκε στην επιφάνεια αυτές τις μέρες...». Σίγουρα θα μπορούσες να τον χαρακτηρίσεις πορνόγερο.
Η ειρωνεία πάντως του να κατηγορούν τον αντίπαλο υποψήφιο για σεξουαλική κακοποίηση βρομόλογα οι υποστηρικτές της συζύγου του ανθρώπου που λέκιασε την γραμματέα του εν ώρα υπηρεσίας και κατηγορείται και για άλλα σεξουαλικά αδικήματα, είναι όλα τα λεφτά!

Η Πρώτη Κυρία όμως δε σταματά εκεί, συνεχίζει. Πιάνεται από τα βρομόλογα (τα οποία δεν είναι καν κατά των γυναικών), που τα εξισώνει στην συνέχεια με σεξουαλική κακοποίηση και βία κατά των γυναικών, και απευθύνεται στο θυμικό της συντεχνίας των γυναικών για να ψαρέψει ευσυγκίνητα ψηφαλάκια. Λαϊκίζει ασύστολα, δηλαδή. Κάτι για το οποίο οι Δημοκρατικοί όχι μόνο κατηγορούν τον αντίπαλο υποψήφιο, αλλά είχαν εξισώσει τον Τραμπ με τον λαϊκισμό. Η ειρωνεία ξαναχτυπά.


Υ.Γ. Οι γυναίκες των φτωχών οικογενειών δούλευαν σε όλες τις εποχές, δεν είχαν την πολυτέλεια της επιλογής. Οι μόνες γυναίκες που γνώρισα εγώ στην ζωή μου και δεν ήταν εργαζόμενες ήταν φρεσκοπαντρεμένες με δημοσίους υπαλλήλους στην δεκαετία του '80. Σε αυτήν την ηλικιακή ομάδα πρωτοπαρατήρησα το φαινόμενο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2016)

...
*If Hillary Clinton Groped Men*, NYT, OCT. 15, 2016


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2016)

Gilgamesh, ο Τραμπ δεν έχει μόνο αυτή τη γυναικοδουλειά στο βιογραφικό του. Υπάρχουν οι «παρεμβάσεις» του σε καλλιστεία, υπάρχουν κι άλλα. Ψάξε το λίγο.

Αλλά μάλλον δεν σε ενδιαφέρει κιόλας, ιδιαίτερα. Το επιχείρημα «μιλάει κι αυτή που ο άντρας της ξενοπήδαγε» είναι μεγαλούργημα. Μόνο που στην Ελλάδα δεν (θα έπρεπε να) μας κάνουν εντύπωση τέτοια, έχουμε ακούσει πολύ χειρότερα τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

Για τα κατορθώματα του Μπιλ Κλίντον, πρώτον ήταν συναινετικά, δεύτερον δικάστηκε και αθωώθηκε (με ψήφο και των ρεπουμπλικάνων) και τρίτον, δεν θα ψηφίσει κανένας Μπιλ Κλίντον. Ας πάμε τώρα στο ψητό...

Προφανώς οι άντρες που γνωρίζω είναι φλούφληδες ή ψεύτες, γιατί κανένας δεν παραδέχεται ότι μιλάει έτσι (μιλάμε για τώρα, όχι για όταν ήταν είκοσι χρονών). Πόσο μάλλον 59. Επίσης επειδή άκουσα το διάλογο του Τραμπ, είναι εμφανές το bragging, όπως είναι εμφανές σε ποια σημεία μιλάει "όπως όλοι οι άντρες". Δεν ξέρω πώς δείχνεις εσύ σε μια γυναίκα ότι σου αρέσει, αλλά στο χωριό μου, το ακόλουθο είναι sexual assault: "You know I'm automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It's like a magnet. Just kiss. I don't even wait." Κουβέντα μεταξύ αντρών; Πιο πολύ μάθημα πώς να ορμάς σε όποια γυναίκα σου αρέσει, χωρίς να σε ενδιαφέρει αν ενδιαφέρεται να της ορμήσεις. Ο ορισμός της παρενόχλησης. 

Αλλά ακόμα κι αν αφήσουμε αυτό το θέμα στην άκρη, και πούμε ότι π.χ. ο Τραμπ είχε μια άτυχη στιγμή, το ότι έχει ολόκληρη προϊστορία με δημόσιες φραστικές επιθέσεις εναντίον όποιας γυναίκας έχει συναντήσει δεν μας λέει κάτι για το χαρακτήρα του; Αν έκανε το ίδιο και για όλους τους άντρες θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να πούμε ότι είναι ένα γερασμένο αγενές πλουσιόπαιδο που δεν έχει όρια όταν ανοίγει το στόμα του (που δεν τον κάνει κατάλληλο για πρόεδρο αυτό, φυσικά), αλλά δεν μιλάει έτσι για άντρες. Και μάλιστα το ενδιαφέρον στις δηλώσεις του για διάφορες γυναίκες είναι ότι όλες τις βρίσκει ασχημομούρες ή με άλλες εμφανισιακές ατέλειες, ποτέ δεν τις βρίζει χωρίς αναφορά στα κιλά τους ή στην εμφάνισή τους. Μάλλον αυτό είναι το μόνο που μετράει για τον Τραμπ σε μια γυναίκα. 

Από αυτή την άποψη δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο που ο Τραμπ βρίσκει απολογητές στην Ελλάδα, γιατί η Ελληνική κοινωνία είναι φαλλοκρατική (όχι πατριαρχική). Όχι μόνο έχουμε άντρες με τέτοια μυαλά, έχουμε και γυναίκες που στηρίζουν με τη στάση τους τους άντρες με αυτά τα μυαλά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Ο Τραμπ μιλάει με τον Μ. Μπους και κάποιους άλλους για το πώς την έπεσε σε μια γυναίκα και το πώς θα 'θελε να την πέσει σε κάποιαν άλλη. Το κάνει χυδαία, όπως κάνουν όλοι οι άνδρες μεταξύ τους σε όλα τα καφενεία του κόσμου.


Βασικά λέει σχεδόν αυτολεξεί πως «επειδή είμαι διάσημος, μπορώ να κάνω ό,τι θέλω, να τις πιάσω απ' το μουνί και να μην κάνουν τίποτα». Στις πάμπολλες καταγγελίες σε βάρος του, υπάρχει και μία από μια 22χρονη γραμματέα της εταιρείας του την οποία έπιασε και φίλησε στο στόμα χωρίς να τη ρωτήσει και η οποία ένιωθε πως δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα, δεδομένου του συσχετισμού δυνάμεων μεταξύ τους.

Ξέρω ότι υπάρχει η ρητορική «ναι αλλά δεν είναι κακό γιατί κι αυτή θα το 'θελε», αλλά αυτή είναι ρητορική του βιαστή. Είναι επίσης ρητορική ανθρώπου του οποίου δεν έχει κινδυνεύσει ποτέ η σωματική ακεραιότητα από τέτοιου είδους ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες, πράγμα που, θα σε εκπλήξει, συμβαίνει σε περισσότερες γυναίκες από ό,τι νομίζεις. 

Για μένα, ο λόγος της Μισέλ Ομπάμα είναι εκπληκτικός και βάζει στη θέση του το σεξιστικό αηδιαστικό πορτοκαλί υποκείμενο.


----------



## rogne (Oct 17, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Ναι, έτσι μιλάνε οι άνδρες μεταξύ τους, όχι συγκεκριμένη μερίδα αλλά όλοι.



Γελάνε και οι πέτρες...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2016)

Rogne, ευχαριστώ. Κυρίως επειδή με κάτι τέτοια που λέγονται, επικρατεί και η εντύπωση «όλοι οι άντρες είναι ίδιοι» και ότι οι γυναίκες που τολμούν να πουν κάτι αντίθετο είναι υστερικές φεμινίστριες που δεν τις θέλει κανείς και δεν έχουν ιδέα πώς λειτουργεί ο κόσμος.


----------



## crystal (Oct 17, 2016)

Ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, ότι οι άντρες που δεν διανοούνται να απλώσουν το κουλό τους και γενικώς δεν νιώθουν την ανάγκη να ρίξουν το βάρος τους πάνω σου (συγχωρέστε μου τον αγγλισμό) μόνο και μόνο επειδή _μπορούν_, είναι κάτι σπάνιο και τους αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2016)

Τώρα μόλις έπεσε το μάτι μου σε αυτό:


Gilgamesh said:


> Και αυτό δεν είναι sexuall assault. Ίσα-ίσα, αυτά λέγονται για τις γυναίκες που τους αρέσουν και θα ήθελαν να έχουν ερωτικές σχέσεις μαζί τους.


Δηλαδή αν είσαι γυναίκα, το να μιλάει κανείς για σένα με αυτόν τον τρόπο πρέπει να σου αρέσει κι από πάνω επειδή είναι κολακευτικό!

Δεν έχω λόγια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

Μέσα στα πολλά που κυκλοφόρησαν για το θέμα είχα δει κι ένα κλιπάκι (που τρέχα γύρευε που να το βρω τωρα), όπου ένας άντρας εξηγούσε με παραδείγματα ότι το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν οι "κακές κουβέντες" αλλά το περιεχόμενο τους. Και έλεγε ότι ναι, πολλοί άντρες χρησιμοποιούν στις παρέες τους λεξιλόγιο που δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσαν αν ήξεραν ότι τους ακούει π.χ. η μαμά τους ή η σύζυγός τους (σαν πρώην φοιτήτρια σε ανδροκρατούμενη σχολή μπορώ να πω ότι ισχύει), αλλά δεν λένε τέτοια.


----------



## Irini (Oct 18, 2016)

Στο Daily Show ο παρουσιαστής Trevor Noah το έθεσε ως εξής: 

"It feels like more people are focused on 'He said pussy.’ It’s not about that. It’s about him saying he forces himself on women. You tell me what’s worse. A guy who says, ‘Last night I dined with a lovely lady, and immediately afterwards I escorted her back to her residence and proceeded to caress her genitals despite her lack of invitation.’ Or is this one worse? ‘Oh, man, last night, I was rolling with this bad bitch and I was like, yo, you gonna let me smash that ass? And she said no. And I was like okay, no pussy for me.’ Which one is worse? Now, don’t get me wrong. Neither of them is ideal. But one of them is crude, and the other is against the law."


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2016)

A, μπράβο, αυτό εννοούσα. 
Στο μεταξύ σήμερα διάβαζα στις αγγλικές εφημερίδες για έναν ποδοσφαιριστή που είχε καταδικαστεί για βιασμό πριν μερικά χρόνια και έκανε έφεση και απαλλάχτηκε (δεν αθωώθηκε). Αυτό που τράβηξε την προσοχή μου ήταν οι διάφορες δηλώσεις του ποδοσφαιριστή, ο οποίος ήταν 22 ετών όταν καταδικάστηκε, γιατί έμοιαζαν με του Τραμπ: κάνω ό,τι θέλω με τις γυναίκες γιατί είμαι διάσημος κι έχω λεφτά, δηλωσε στους αστυνομικούς που τον ανακριναν. 
Οπότε αυτοί που λένε ότι έτσι μιλάνε οι βιαστές δεν έχουν και πολύ άδικο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)

...
Trump Is on Your Side - Moby and the Homeland Choir


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)

...
See 'Weird Al' Yankovic's Hilarious Debate Parody 'Bad Hombres, Nasty Women'


----------



## Earion (Oct 23, 2016)

Τα καλά τα δικά μας:

*Trump’s alt-right trolls have subjected me and my family to an unending torrent of abuse that I wouldn’t wish on anyone.*

I share my family’s story not because we are unique or because our experience is all that extraordinary, but rather because it is depressingly, disturbingly ordinary this campaign season. The formula is simple: Criticize Trump ... and the backlash will come.

Every campaign attracts its share of fools, cranks, and crazies. But Trump’s candidacy has weaponized them. Every harassing tweet and every violent threat is like a voice whispering in my ear, telling me to do all that I can to oppose a movement that breeds and exploits such reckless hate.


http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...alt-right-internet-abuse-never-trump-movement


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2016)

Από τα άρθρα με τα οποία κάποιο έντυπο δηλώνει επίσημα την υποστήριξή του προς τη Χίλαρι Κλίντον, βρήκα ότι το άρθρο του New Yorker είναι το πιο καλογραμμένο και διαφωτιστικό. Αλλά τέσσερα έχω διαβάσει όλα κι όλα. 

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2...endorses-hillary-clinton?mbid=social_facebook


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2016)

Irini said:


> Στο Daily Show ο παρουσιαστής Trevor Noah το έθεσε ως εξής:
> 
> "It feels like more people are focused on 'He said pussy.’ It’s not about that. It’s about him saying he forces himself on women. You tell me what’s worse. A guy who says, ‘Last night I dined with a lovely lady, and immediately afterwards I escorted her back to her residence and proceeded to caress her genitals despite her lack of invitation.’ Or is this one worse? ‘Oh, man, last night, I was rolling with this bad bitch and I was like, yo, you gonna let me smash that ass? And she said no. And I was like okay, no pussy for me.’ Which one is worse? Now, don’t get me wrong. Neither of them is ideal. But one of them is crude, and the other is against the law."


Σε συνέχεια αυτής της συζήτησης, αυτό:
The word Trump used may not be the most obscene term for a woman's genital area. But it's the one that focuses on it in a purely sexual way. That's why it can also be used as a collective term to reduce women in general to a purely sexual function. It's like referring to workers as hands or referring to children as mouths to feed.

People keep describing Trump's remarks as lewd. But that word makes them sound merely leering and ribald; it brings to mind the red-nosed Dutch merrymakers in a painting by Franz Hals. At best "lewd" is just a genteel way of saying "dirty," which is a better description of the words themselves. But even that doesn't get at the predatory contempt they convey when the P-word is paired with that rapacious G-word, "grab."​Είναι όλο το άρθρο ενδιαφέρον: Not Fit To Print? When Politicians Talk Dirty, Media Scramble To Sanitize


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2016)

Όμορφη ανταπόκριση από την Αμερική, από την προεκλογική συγκέντρωση στη Φιλαδέλφεια, με πολλές εύστοχες διαπιστώσεις (και μια ελληνικούρα: «Όμως όσα λέει, καταφέρνει και τα κάνει να αισθάνονται σπουδαία.»). Του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη στο Protagon.gr.

http://www.protagon.gr/apopseis/blogs/44341270584-44341270584


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά στη Μισέλ δεν βλέπω να λέει κανένας όμως...


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2016)

...
"America, it may be, is doing very well upon the whole, notwithstanding these antics of the parties and their leaders, these half-brain’d nominees, the many ignorant ballots, and many elected failures and blatherers. It is the dilettantes, and all who shirk their duty, who are not doing well… America, if eligible at all to downfall and ruin, is eligible within herself, not without."

~ Walt Whitman, "Democratic Vistas", 1860







Art by Maurice Sendak from his 1993 masterwork _We Are All in the Dumps with Jack and Guy_


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2016)

Τα 'χε πει τελικά ο Μάικλ Μουρ. Με το νι και με το δήγμα.

*5 reasons why Trump will win*
http://michaelmoore.com/trumpwillwin/

*Μάικλ Μουρ: Οι 5 λόγοι για τους οποίους θα νικήσει ο Ντόναλντ Τραμπ*
http://tvxs.gr/news/blogarontas/maikl-moyr-oi-5-logoi-gia-toys-opoioys-tha-nikisei-o-ntonalnt-tramp

Όπως θα το έλεγε ο Όλι Ρεν: «Καλό κουράγιο, Αμερικανοί».


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 9, 2016)

Εντυπωσιακό άρθρο. Εγώ θα προσθέσω κάτι πιο πειραματικό, αλλά γλωσσικού ενδιαφέροντος, που πέτυχα μόλις:

*Donald Trump Talks Like a Woman* (_Politico Magazine_)


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2016)

To oποίο άρθρο έχει μια πολύ καλή ερμηνεία του γιατί άλλα λένε οι δημοσκοπήσεις κι άλλα τα αποτελέσματα, όχι μόνο στις ΗΠΑ αλλά και αλλού (πέρα από το ότι εμέις δεν δίνουμε σημασία στις δημοσκοπήσεις που δεν μας αρέσουν).
The Jesse Ventura Effect. Finally, do not discount the electorate’s ability to be mischievous or underestimate how any millions fancy themselves as closet anarchists once they draw the curtain and are all alone in the voting booth. It’s one of the few places left in society where there are no security cameras, no listening devices, no spouses, no kids, no boss, no cops, there’s not even a friggin’ time limit. You can take as long as you need in there and no one can make you do anything. You can push the button and vote a straight party line, or you can write in Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck. There are no rules. And because of that, and the anger that so many have toward a broken political system, millions are going to vote for Trump not because they agree with him, not because they like his bigotry or ego, but just because they can. Just because it will upset the apple cart and make mommy and daddy mad. And in the same way like when you’re standing on the edge of Niagara Falls and your mind wonders for a moment what would that feel like to go over that thing, a lot of people are going to love being in the position of puppetmaster and plunking down for Trump just to see what that might look like. Remember back in the ‘90s when the people of Minnesota elected a professional wrestler as their governor? They didn’t do this because they’re stupid or thought that Jesse Ventura was some sort of statesman or political intellectual. They did so just because they could. Minnesota is one of the smartest states in the country. It is also filled with people who have a dark sense of humor — and voting for Ventura was their version of a good practical joke on a sick political system. This is going to happen again with Trump.​


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 9, 2016)

> Minnesota is one of the smartest states in the country. It is also filled with people who have a dark sense of humor [...]


Λίγο εκτός θέματος, αλλά θα έπεφτα άραγε πολύ έξω αν το απέδιδα αυτό, τουλάχιστον κατά ένα μέρος, στα σκανδιναβικά γονίδια του τοπικού πληθυσμού;

Πάντως έπρεπε να τελειώσουν αυτές οι εφιαλτικές εκλογές για να συνειδητοποιήσω πόσο μου θυμίζουν τη Γιουροβίζιον. Και όχι λόγω των Λόρντι (μιας και ούτε οι ίδιοι ούτε εκείνοι που τους ψήφισαν για πλάκα ήταν απαραίτητα Σκανδιναβοί)... Όσο το συλλογίζομαι, τόσο περισσότερες ομοιότητες βρίσκω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2016)

Τραμπ, Brexit, Ερντογάν, Πούτιν, Τσίπρας. Όλα υπέροχα. It's a wonderful world.

Αυτό που με ενοχλεί στα μέσα (στα ελληνικά κυρίως αλλά και στα ξένα) είναι ότι επικεντρώνονται στις βλακείες που έχει πει ο Τραμπ σε σχέση με την εξωτερική πολιτική, την απομόνωση της Αμερικής, κτλ. Πολύ πιο σημαντικό κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ότι κι αυτός και η παράταξή του έχουν γίνει το προπύργιο των ψεκασμένων μύθων και της άρνησης της επιστήμης, το οποίο, πιστέψτε το, θα έχει σοβαρότατο και μακροπρόθεσμο αντίκτυπο στην υφήλιο. Ήδη η Αμερική αντιμετωπίζει προβλήματα επιδημιών από ασθένειες που ελέγχονταν ως τώρα από εμβόλια. Ο Τραμπ εκτός από αρνητής της Παγκόσμιας Θέρμανσης (εξίσου σημαντικό ζήτημα με τρομερές συνέπειες) είναι και anti-vaxxer. Η δε χρηματοδότηση της επιστήμης στην Αμερική πλέον απειλείται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Πάντως έπρεπε να τελειώσουν αυτές οι εφιαλτικές εκλογές για να συνειδητοποιήσω πόσο μου θυμίζουν τη Γιουροβίζιον.... Όσο το συλλογίζομαι, τόσο περισσότερες ομοιότητες βρίσκω.


Και πολύ λογικά. Όταν μεγάλο κομμάτι της εκπαίδευσης των πληθυσμών στις εκλογικές διαδικασίες (και το σημαντικότερο, στη σημασία τους) είναι ο χαβαλές των τηλεψηφοφοριών...


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2016)

Eγώ από την άλλη το βλέπω αλλιώς: θυμίζουν Γιουροβίζιον οι αμερικανικές εκλογές γιατί και τα δύο συστήματα είναι ομοσπονδιακά. Καθε χώρα έχει μία ψήφο στη Γιουροβίζιον, κάθε πολιτεία έχει συγκεκριμένο αριθμό εκλεκτόρων στις ΗΠΑ. 
Ή για να το δούμε πιο ΕΕ-ικά, η Μάλτα με 400Κ κατοικους έχει στην ΕΕ το ίδιο βέτο με τη Γερμανία με τα 80 εκατομμύρια κατοικους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2016)

Όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Η Καλιφόρνια έχει 55 εκλέκτορες και η Αλάσκα 3. Οι εκλέκτορες είναι το άθροισμα των γερουσιαστών της πολιτείας (2 για όλους) συν όσων αναλογούν από τον πληθυσμό. Συνεπώς, ναι μεν η βαρύτητα κάθε ψήφου ποικίλλει ανά πολιτεία, αλλά όχι τόσο ακραία όπως στη Γιουροβίζιον (μπορούσες να αντιπαραβάλεις και Μάλτα-Ρωσία για ακόμα χειρότερα...)


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολύ πιο σημαντικό κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ότι κι αυτός και η παράταξή του έχουν γίνει το προπύργιο των ψεκασμένων μύθων και της άρνησης της επιστήμης, το οποίο, πιστέψτε το, θα έχει σοβαρότατο και μακροπρόθεσμο αντίκτυπο στην υφήλιο.



Αυτό είναι το σοβαρότερο ζήτημα, το οποίο δεν είναι αποκλειστικά αμερικάνικο φαινόμενο. 
Ο Τραμπ υποσχέθηκε στους ψηφοοφόρους ότι θα αποσυρθούν οι ΗΠΑ από τις διεθνείς συμφωνίες περι κλιματικής αλλαγής. Υποσχέθηκε οτι θα καταργησει την κρατική επένδυση στην ανανεώσιμη ενέργεια (που αν θυμάστε ξεκίνησε επί Ομπάμα) και έχει πει πολλέ ςφορές ότι οι ΗΠΑ θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουν να εξαρτώνται απο το πετρέλαιο (με όλες τις επιπτώσεις στις διεθνείς σχεσεις).

Δυστυχώς δεν πρόκειται για υπόσχεσεις επιπέδου "θα χτίσω τοίχο στα σύνορα", που οι περισσότεροι χειροκρότησαν αλλά ξέρουν ότι δεν γίνεται. Ο Τραμπ έχει πίσω του να τον στηρίζει το Ρεπουμπλικανικό κόμμα που ελέγχει όλη την εξουσία και που ζητάει ακριβώς τα ιδια εδώ και χρόνια. Που σημαίνει ότι είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι θα γίνουν όλα αυτά. 
Τώρα το αν θα καταργήσει το Obamacare ή όχι ειναι εσωτερικό ζήτημα των ΗΠΑ και δεν μας επηρεάζει.


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2016)

Για διάβασμα και περισυλλογή:
Stop Shaming Trump Supporters

The right has been very successful at persuading working people that they are vulnerable not because they themselves have failed, but because of the selfishness of some other villain (African-Americans, feminists, immigrants, Muslims, Jews, liberals, progressives; the list keeps growing).

Instead of challenging this ideology of shame, the left has buttressed it by blaming white people as a whole for slavery, genocide of the Native Americans and a host of other sins, as though whiteness itself was something about which people ought to be ashamed. The rage many white working-class people feel in response is rooted in the sense that once again, as has happened to them throughout their lives, they are being misunderstood.


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2016)

Είναι πραγματικά ό,τι χειρότερο μπορεί να σου τύχει αν ανήκεις στην αμερικανική (και όχι μόνο) εργατική τάξη, να βλέπεις ευκατάστατους liberal leftists να σου κάνουν κήρυγμα για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και για τις αμαρτίες της λευκής φυλής. Είναι πάντως αυτή μια γενική κατεύθυνση που πήρε η αμερικανική (και όχι μόνο) αριστερά από τη δεκαετία του '60 κιόλας, στη θεωρία και στην πράξη. Κι ενώ δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι η αντίδραση απέναντι σ' αυτό είναι όντως η ροπή στην ξενοφοβία, στον ρατσισμό, στον ανορθολογισμό και σε όλα αυτά που διακονεί η αμερικανική (και όχι μόνο) δεξιά (για παράδειγμα, ο λόγος υπ' αρ. 1 που αναφέρει ο Μουρ στο άρθρο του και που παραπέμπει προπάντων σε μια αντίδραση ταξικής επανόρθωσης, όχι σε φοβικά ξεσπάσματα, νομίζω ότι έχει υποτιμηθεί), οπωσδήποτε η αντίδραση είναι μια ακατανίκητη τάση να μαυρίσεις ανελέητα τους ευκατάστατους κήρυκες του καλού, ειδικά αν είναι αλεπούδες τόσο παλιές στο κουρμπέτι όσο μια Κλίντον. Και, εντάξει, μπορεί τελικά οι κερδισμένοι να είναι οι απανταχού λαϊκιστές, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι οι ψηφοφόροι πέφτουν απλώς θύματα του λαϊκισμού που τους πουλάνε. Έχουν μπροστά στα μάτια τους και τον δικό τους "λαϊκισμό", που περιέχει μεγάλο μερίδιο αλήθειας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2016)

Σίγουρα είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο το θέμα, αλλά κάνει μια καλή προσπάθεια να το ερμηνέυσει ο αρθρογράφος - ο οποίος πιο κάτω αναφέρεται και στη θρησκεία (παρενθετικά πιο κάτω). 

Γενικά κι εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι η ξενοφοβία, ο ρατσισμός κλπ υπάρχουν επειδή ήρθε κάποιος και είπε για τα προβλήματά σας φταίει ο Τάδε. Αυτό συμβαίνει κατόπιν εορτής, όταν προσπαθούν οι εκάστοτε εκμεταλλευτές αυτής της οργής να την κατευθύνουν. Το αίσθημα προϋπάρχει. 
Επιπλεόν, το άρθρο μπορέι να διαχωρίζει "δεξιους", "αριστερούς" αλλά η πολιτική ορθότητα και οι τάσεις που περιγράφει έχουν γίνει κοινωνικά αποδεκτές από όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα (ίσως όχι στις ΗΠΑ και τόσο, αλλά σίγουρα σε κάποιο βαθμό), που σίγουρα εντείνει το συναίσθημα του απλού πολίτη ότι κανένας δεν τον εκφράζει και κανένας δεν τον ακούει. 

Και να ένα παράδειγμα από εδώ που ζω: στο ΗΒ υπήρχε δυσαρέσκεια με τη μετανάστευση και τις επιπτωσεις της στις φτωχές περιοχές, η οποία συστηματικά και με τη συνεργασία όλου το πολιτικού φάσματος, κατευθύνθηκε εναντίων των Πολωνών με αποκορύφωμα αυτά που είδαμε μετά το δημοψήφισμα. Και εννοείται ότι ευθύνεται όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα γιατί δεν είναι πολιτικά ορθό και κοινωνικά αποδεκτό στο ΗΒ να κάνεις κριτική στη μετανάστευση από τις πρώην αποικίες ή από φτωχές τριτοκοσμικές χώρες, επιτρεπτό είναι μόνο να μιλάς κατά των λευκών μεταναστών, γιατί μπορεί να έιναι φτωχοί και τριτοκοσμικοί, αλλά είναι λευκοί άρα δεν είναι ρατσισμός το να τους βρίζεις. 
Το αστείο σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία είναι ότι οι Πολωνοί είναι από τους πιο βολικούς μετανάστες στη χώρα. Όσοι θέλουν να μείνουν εδώ, θέλουν από μόνοι τους να γίνουν Άγγλοι και δεν έχουν τα πολιτισμικά και θρησκευτικά κωλύματα άλλων μεταναστών. Αυτό μάλλον δυσαρεστεί τους οπαδούς της πολυπολιτισμικότητας. Από την άλλη, επειδή έρχονται από μια χώρα οργανωμένη, γνωρίζουν και διεκδικούν τα δικαιώματά τους, πράγμα που δυσαρεστεί τους οπαδούς της άτυπης δουλείας. 

ΥΓ Η θρησκεία λοιπόν, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο (κι ας θυμηθούμε ότι η κατάργηση της δουλείας στις ΗΠΑ στηρίχτηκε από θρησκευτικά κινήματα, και σίγουρα θα υπήρχαν και τότε αυτοί που φώναζαν ότι η ΠΔ είναι γεμάτη αναφορές στη δουλεία, άρα ο Θεός θέλει να έχουμε σκλάβους) :
Many religious people are drawn by the teachings of their tradition to humane values and caring about the oppressed. Yet they often find that liberal culture is hostile to religion of any sort, believing it is irrational and filled with hate. People on the left rarely open themselves to the possibility that there could be a spiritual crisis in society that plays a role in the lives of many who feel misunderstood and denigrated by the fancy intellectuals and radical activists.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2016)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά όταν μιλάμε για αριστερά στην Αμερική εννοούμε δεξιά της Ευρώπης. Ειδικότερα η αριστερά της Αμερικής μια χαρά θρησκευόμενη είναι.


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά όταν μιλάμε για αριστερά στην Αμερική εννοούμε δεξιά της Ευρώπης. Ειδικότερα η αριστερά της Αμερικής μια χαρά θρησκευόμενη είναι.



Έχω αντίθετη άποψη. Η Κλίντον είναι σοσιαλδημοκρατία με αμερικανικά όσο και με ευρωπαϊκά κριτήρια, ο Σάντερς είναι αριστερά με αμερικανικά όσο και με ευρωπαϊκά κριτήρια. Και οι απανταχού σοσιαλδημοκράτες και αριστεροί έχουν, νομίζω, πολύπλοκη σχέση με τη θρησκεία, καλύπτουν όλο το φάσμα ανάμεσα στους θρησκευόμενους και τους στρατευμένους αθεϊστές. Όσο για τους αριστεριστές και αναρχικούς της Αμερικής, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω υπόψη μου να διαφέρουν σε κάτι ουσιαστικό (της θρησκείας συμπεριλαμβανομένης) από τους Ευρωπαίους. Γενικά μιλώντας, πάντα...


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά όταν μιλάμε για αριστερά στην Αμερική εννοούμε δεξιά της Ευρώπης. Ειδικότερα η αριστερά της Αμερικής μια χαρά θρησκευόμενη είναι.



Εννοείται. 
Και βεαίως αν πάμε στην Ελλάδα, θα δούμε ότι τα χαρατκηριστικά αυτών που χαρακτηρίζει δεξιούς το άρθρο είναι της ΧΑ και τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτών που το άρθρο θεωρέι αριστερούς τα έχουν και πάρα πολλοί δεξιοί και κεντροδεξιοί Έλληνες (ΝΔ και συναφή). 
Αλλά αυτό το θεωρώ γνωστό και δεν χρειάζεται επεξηγήσεις.

Έντιτ: Η Χίλαρι στην Ευρώπη θα ανήκε στους χριστιανοδημοκράτες, όχι στους σοσιαλδημοκράτες κατά τη γνώμη μου. 

Και λίγο χιούμορ από τους Άγγλους που δεν κοιτάζονται στον καθρέφτη


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2016)

rogne said:


> Έχω αντίθετη άποψη. Η Κλίντον είναι σοσιαλδημοκρατία με αμερικανικά όσο και με ευρωπαϊκά κριτήρια, ο Σάντερς είναι αριστερά με αμερικανικά όσο και με ευρωπαϊκά κριτήρια. Και οι απανταχού σοσιαλδημοκράτες και αριστεροί έχουν, νομίζω, πολύπλοκη σχέση με τη θρησκεία, καλύπτουν όλο το φάσμα ανάμεσα στους θρησκευόμενους και τους στρατευμένους αθεϊστές. Όσο για τους αριστεριστές και αναρχικούς της Αμερικής, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω υπόψη μου να διαφέρουν σε κάτι ουσιαστικό (της θρησκείας συμπεριλαμβανομένης) από τους Ευρωπαίους. Γενικά μιλώντας, πάντα...



Μα οι πολιτικές που εφαρμόζουν θα θεωρούνταν δεξιά ως καραδεξιά στην Ευρώπη. Φτάσαμε στον Ομπάμα για να χυθούν άπειροι τόνοι μελάνης για το αν θα υπάρχει δημόσιο σύστημα υγείας, με φοβερές αντιδράσεις ακόμα και μέσα στην ίδια την παράταξη. Και δεν είναι φυσικά μόνο αυτό. Όσο για την θρησκεία, δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα κανέναν πρόεδρο της Αμερικής να δηλώνει έστω μη θρήσκος. Οι δε ψηφοφόροι τους είναι από τους πιο θρησκευόμενους στον δυτικό κόσμο. Τα ποσοστά άθρησκων και άθεων στην Αμερική είναι συγκλονιστικά χαμηλά. Δεν συγκρίνονται σε καμμιά περίπτωση με την κατάσταση στην Κεντρική, Δυτική και Βόρεια Ευρώπη.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2016)

Λίγη αυτοκριτική από τον τύπο στις ΗΠΑ
The unbearable smugness of the press

Η σούμα είναι ότι ο τύπος αντί να ασχοληθεί με τα προβλήματα του κόσμου που ψηφισε Τραμπ επέλεξε να τους παρουσιάζει σαν οπισθοδρομικούς και να προσπαθεί να τους μεταπείσει με βρισιές και επιθέσεις, και τώρα που βλέπει ότι η μέθοδος αυτή δεν δούλεψε συνεχίζει την επίθεση (λίγο σαν το ότι στην Ελλάδα όποιος πει κάτι αντίθετο με τα κοινώς αποδεκτά αυτόματα χαρακτηρίζεται φασίστας). 
Έχει την εξής παρομοίωση:
We diagnose them as racists in the way Dark Age clerics confused medical problems with demonic possession. Journalists, at our worst, see ourselves as a priestly caste. We believe we not only have access to the indisputable facts, but also a greater truth, a system of beliefs divined from an advanced understanding of justice.
You’d think that Trump’s victory – the one we all discounted too far in advance – would lead to a certain newfound humility in the political press. But of course that’s not how it works. To us, speaking broadly, our diagnosis was still basically correct. The demons were just stronger than we realized.


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2016)

SBE said:


> (λίγο σαν το ότι στην Ελλάδα όποιος πει κάτι αντίθετο με τα κοινώς αποδεκτά αυτόματα χαρακτηρίζεται φασίστας)



Κάπως άστοχη η αναλογία, όχι; Εν προκειμένω, συνεχίζεται η επίθεση στη διακηρυγμένη πλειοψηφία, λίγο σαν σε κάτι ευρωπαϊκά δημοψηφίσματα (πριν και μετά), θα έλεγα εγώ...

@Helle: Αναγνωρίζω ότι η δεξιά στροφή της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας διεθνώς έχει θολώσει την εικόνα, με αποτέλεσμα η διάκριση κεντροαριστεράς-κεντροδεξιάς να έχει πλέον νόημα μόνο στη βάση πολιτισμικών-κοινωνικών θεμάτων (για την οποία εξέλιξη, βλ. #71 παραπάνω). Το δε Obamacare μπορεί βέβαια να το χειροκροτεί ο Τσίπρας, αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι πρόθυμα θα το δεχόταν και ο Μητσοτάκης. Στα της θρησκείας, τώρα, προσωπικά δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη εμπιστοσύνη σε στατιστικές τύπου "ό,τι δηλώσεις είσαι", είτε για ψηφοφόρους είτε για πολιτικούς. Για τους τελευταίους δε, το ζήτημα είναι προφανώς... πολιτικό, και εξυπακούεται για μένα ότι όσο πιο ανεξίθρησκη είναι μια χώρα τόσο περισσότερο θα πιστεύει στον "Θεό όλων" ο ηγέτης της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2016)

Εγώ νομίζω το αντίθετο. Ότι όσο πιο θρησκευόμενη είναι μια χώρα, τόσο πιο πιθανό είναι να δηλώνει ένθεος της κυρίαρχης θρησκείας ο ηγέτης της. Αυτό εννοώ άλλωστε ότι κανένας πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ δεν δήλωσε ποτέ μη ένθεος: είναι ενδεικτικό του πολιτικού κόστους που θα είχε αν το έκανε. Ο Ομπάμα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι άθεος, το ίδιο και ο Κλίντον. Όμως ο Θεός δεν λείπει από καμμιά ομιλία τους. Στην Ευρώπη, πάλι, είχαμε ένα σωρό άθεους ηγέτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 11, 2016)

Βλέποντας, πάντως, ποιους ενδέχεται να διαλέξει ο Τραμπ για να τον πλαισιώνουν σε θέματα επιστήμης, ενέργειας και εκπαίδευσης, έχω ανατριχιάσει. Πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα έχουμε κακά ξεμπερδέματα, παγκοσμίως.

Από αντιδράσεις γνωστών μου στην Αμερική, αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω πώς θα ένιωθα αν έβγαινε η ΧΑ κυβέρνηση στην Ελλάδα (που όποιος νομίζει ότι είναι τελείως απίθανη προοπτική, μάλλον γελιέται).


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2016)

rogne said:


> Κάπως άστοχη η αναλογία, όχι; Εν προκειμένω, συνεχίζεται η επίθεση στη διακηρυγμένη πλειοψηφία, λίγο σαν σε κάτι ευρωπαϊκά δημοψηφίσματα (πριν και μετά), θα έλεγα εγώ...



Καθόλου άστοχη, κατά τη γνώμη μου. 
Στην Ελλάδα όποιος διαφωνεί μαζί μας είναι φασίστας- έχει γίνει ψωμοτύρι και μόνιμο επιχείρημα για όποιον δεν έχει άλλα επιχειρήματα. 

Όσο για τα ευρωπαϊκά δημοψηφίσματα, δες το #77.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2016)

Mια που λέμε για θρησκεία στις ΗΠΑ και στους προέδρους: ο Τόμας Τζέφερσον ήταν αγνωστικιστής, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Κι η Βίκι αναφέρει ότι άθεος θεωρείται ότι ήταν ο Αντριου Τζόνσον (1865-1969) κι ο Αβραάμ Λινκολν. Οι οποίοι ήταν πρόεδροι την εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν τα ΜΜΕ που ξέορυμε σήμερα κι ο κόσμος μάλλον δεν ενδιαφερόταν να μαθει για την προσωπική ζωή των υποψηφίων. 

Στην Ελλάδα, Helle, υπάρχουν πολλοί που είναι πρόθυμοι να πουν ότι όλες οι κυβερνήσεις ήταν επιπέδου Τραμπ, αλλά μόνο αν βγει καμιά ΧΑ θα καταλάβουν τί βλακείες λέγανε. Που δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί, οπότε δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να σταματήσουν οι βλακείες. Έχουμε αυτό το προβλημα βλέπεις, ότι όλο λόγια είμαστε. Ενώ οι Αμερικανοί δεν ήταν μόνο λόγια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2016)

...
Trump goes to Washington: http://imgur.com/gallery/47h4y#DT4H3Oa


----------



## Earion (Nov 12, 2016)

One wishes this were a sequence from Abraham Zapruder's film...


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2016)

Earion, να μας προκύψει πρόεδρος ο Πενς κι αντιπρόεδρος μάλλον ο Ράιαν, να κυβερνάει το Tea Party ανενόχλητο;
Τουλάχιστον τώρα με τον Τραμπ υπάρχει μια ελπίδα ότι μπορεί και να μην κάνει όλα όσα υποσχέθηκε. Μάλιστα θα έλεγα ότι ήδη έχει δείξει ότι το μόνο που τον ενδιαφέρει είναι πολιτικές για να μεγιστοποιήσει το κέρδος για τις επιχειρήσεις του (αν είδατε, έβαλε και τα τρία του παιδιά στην επιτροπή που θα φροντίσει τη μετάβαση στην επόμενη κυβέρνηση). Δεν φαίνεται να έχει ιδεολογικά κίνητρα, σαν τους άλλους. 

ΥΓ Παρεμπιπτόντως, διάβαζα στη Βίκι ότι ο Ράιαν μικρός ορφάνεψε από πατέρα και έπαιρνε κρατική σύνταξη με την οποία πλήρωσε τις σπουδές του και ότι φρόντιζαν αυτός κι η μητέρα του (όταν δεν εργαζόταν) τη γιαγιά του που είχε άνοια. Και ότι έχει εργαστεί από σερβιτόρος μέχρι καθαριστής για να σπουδάσει. Πώς γίνεται άνθρωπος που έχει δει τις αδικίες του συστηματος να είναι τόσο πολύ κατά της δημόσιας υγείας, κατά του κατώτερου μισθού κλπ., δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 12, 2016)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Παρεμπιπτόντως, διάβαζα στη Βίκι ότι ο Ράιαν μικρός ορφάνεψε από πατέρα και έπαιρνε κρατική σύνταξη με την οποία πλήρωσε τις σπουδές του και ότι φρόντιζαν αυτός κι η μητέρα του (όταν δεν εργαζόταν) τη γιαγιά του που είχε άνοια. Και ότι έχει εργαστεί από σερβιτόρος μέχρι καθαριστής για να σπουδάσει. Πώς γίνεται άνθρωπος που έχει δει τις αδικίες του συστηματος να είναι τόσο πολύ κατά της δημόσιας υγείας, κατά του κατώτερου μισθού κλπ., δεν ξέρω.



Υπάρχουν δύο τύποι ανθρώπων: αυτοί που δεν θέλουν να περάσουν οι άλλοι αυτά που πέρασαν οι ίδιοι κι αυτοί που το βλέπουν εκδικητικά και λένε "εγώ τράβηξα το Χ και το Ψ, να το τραβήξουν και οι άλλοι. Εγώ μαλάκας ήμουνα;"

Κοινώς, ο ένας βλέπει σαν αδικία να διαιωνίζεται κάτι αρνητικό κι ο άλλος βλέπει σαν αδικία να γλυτώσουν οι επόμενοι απ' αυτά που τράβηξε ο ίδιος.

Έχω έναν πελάτη που δουλεύει όλη μέρα. Μικρότερος από μένα. Τον ρωτάω μια μέρα πώς πάει η δουλειά και μου λέει "σκατά, όλα τα αφεντικά μαλάκες είναι". Εντάξει, τού λέω, μπορεί μια μέρα να κάνεις κάτι δικό σου. "Ε, ναι", λέει, "δεν θα γίνω κι εγώ αφεντικό, θα τους λιώνω τους υπαλλήλους μου". Δηλαδή, τού λέω, θέλεις να γίνεις κι εσύ μαλάκας σαν τα αφεντικά που βρίζεις και να σε βρίζουν οι υπάλληλοί σου; "Τι με νοιάζει; Εγώ το άχτι μου θα το βγάλω"...


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2016)

...
Ν' απιθώσω αυτό εδώ, όχι σαν πλήρες και σωστό σε όλα του, αλλά με μερικές αλήθειες που αναφέρονται και παραπάνω, και σαν οπτικοακουστική, εύληπτη σύνοψη και τροφή για σκέψη:


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν δύο τύποι ανθρώπων: αυτοί που δεν θέλουν να περάσουν οι άλλοι αυτά που πέρασαν οι ίδιοι κι αυτοί που το βλέπουν εκδικητικά και λένε "εγώ τράβηξα το Χ και το Ψ, να το τραβήξουν και οι άλλοι. Εγώ μαλάκας ήμουνα;"



Σωστός ώς έναν βαθμό, αλλά και πάλι στο παράδειγμα του Ράιαν έχουμε κάποιον που και γνώρισε τα άσχημα του συστήματος και επωφελήθηκε από αυτά (τα χρήματα που λάμβανε από το κράτος σαν ορφανό πλήρωσαν το πανεπιστήμιό του, αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτά τα χρήματα μπορεί να δυσκολευόταν ακόμα περισσότερο ή να μην σπουδαζε καν).


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2016)

Via Terry Gilliam's FB page.


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2016)

Αυτό αργησα να το καταλάβω όταν το πρωτοείδα. Μετά θυμήθηκα ότι η Μελάνια είχε αντιγράψει τη Μισέλ. Τι να πρωτοπρολάβω;
Από την άλλη πιστεύω ότι η αντίδραση πολλών γνωστών μου ήταν ή θα ήθελαν να είναι αυτή:


----------



## SBE (Nov 13, 2016)

Μια άλλη ερμηνεία για τους ψηφοφόρους του Τραμπ (από πολύ σοβαρή πολιτική επιστημονα, μου λένε), προεκλογικό άρθρο:
A new theory for why Trump voters are so angry — that actually makes sense

Cramer’s recent book, “The Politics of Resentment,” offers a third perspective. Through her repeated interviews with the people of rural Wisconsin, she shows how politics have increasingly become a matter of personal identity. Just about all of her subjects felt a deep sense of bitterness toward elites and city dwellers; just about all of them felt tread on, disrespected and cheated out of what they felt they deserved.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2016)

...
*What So Many People Don’t Get About the U.S. Working Class*, Harvard Business Review, 10 Nov, 2016

Joan C. Williams is Distinguished Professor of Law and Founding Director of the Center of WorkLife Law at the University of California, Hastings College of the Law.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2016)

Αυτό το απόσπασμα περιγράφει με μεγάλη ακρίβεια αυτό που έχω δει σε Αμερικανούς και Βρετανούς (άρα μάλλον είναι αγγλοσαξονικό):

One little-known element of that gap is that the white working class (WWC) resents professionals but admires the rich. Class migrants (white-collar professionals born to blue-collar families) report that “professional people were generally suspect” and that managers are college kids “who don’t know shit about how to do anything but are full of ideas about how I have to do my job,” said Alfred Lubrano in Limbo. Barbara Ehrenreich recalled in 1990 that her blue-collar dad “could not say the word doctor without the virtual prefix quack. Lawyers were shysters…and professors were without exception phonies.” Annette Lareau found tremendous resentment against teachers, who were perceived as condescending and unhelpful.

Για τη συνέχεια δεν έχω άμεση εμπειρία, αλλά για να μην έχουμε ελλείψεις:
Michèle Lamont, in The Dignity of Working Men, also found resentment of professionals — but not of the rich. “_ can’t knock anyone for succeeding,” a laborer told her. “There’s a lot of people out there who are wealthy and I’m sure they worked darned hard for every cent they have,” chimed in a receiving clerk. Why the difference? For one thing, most blue-collar workers have little direct contact with the rich outside of Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous. But professionals order them around every day. The dream is not to become upper-middle-class, with its different food, family, and friendship patterns; the dream is to live in your own class milieu, where you feel comfortable — just with more money. 
__
Αναρωτιέμαι πώς αισθάνονται όλοι αυτοί για περιπτώσεις σαν π.χ. κάποιους από το Silicon Valley που είναι και professionals και πλούσιοι. Υποθέτω ότι το πολύ μοντέλο του καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου που κάνει μια ανακάλυψη και γίνεται εκατομμυριούχος, ενώ συνεχίζει να εργάζεται στο πανεπιστήμιο, θα τους βραχυκυκλώνει. Έχω φίλους που είναι καθηγητές σε αμερικάνικα πανεπιστήμια της εργατοπολιτειοζώνης και μου λένε ότι οι φοιτητές τους συχνά τους υποτιμούν γιατί είναι "δάσκαλοι" κι όχι "σοβαροί" εργαζόμενοι. Οι ίδιοι φοιτητές που πηγαίνουν στο πανεπιστήμιο για "να μη γίνουν σαν τους γονείς τους". 

Και θυμάμαι πόσο είχα πέσει από τα σύννεφα όταν μου είχαν πει δυο Αμερικανοί φοιτητές που είχα γνωρίσει την πρώτη εβδομάδα μου στο Λονδίνο ότι στις ΗΠΑ τους θεωρούσαν όλοι χαζούς και τεμπέληδες που αντί να πάνε για δουλειά αναζήτησαν υποτροφίες για να έρθουν για σπουδές στην Ευρώπη._


----------



## Lina (Nov 14, 2016)

SBE said:


> Και θυμάμαι πόσο είχα πέσει από τα σύννεφα όταν μου είχαν πει δυο Αμερικανοί φοιτητές που είχα γνωρίσει την πρώτη εβδομάδα μου στο Λονδίνο ότι στις ΗΠΑ τους θεωρούσαν όλοι χαζούς και τεμπέληδες που αντί να πάνε για δουλειά αναζήτησαν υποτροφίες για να έρθουν για σπουδές στην Ευρώπη.


Αυτό νομίζω έχει να κάνει με τον προτεσταντικό καθαγιασμό της εργασίας στην Αμερική.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2016)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι δεν έχει συζητηθεί εκτενώς το εξής: τα περισσότερα προβλήματα με τους αγριεμένους ψηφοφόρους, είτε είναι στην Ελλάδα, την Αγγλία ή αλλού, έχουν πάντοτε ως απώτερη βάση ανησυχίες οικονομικής φύσης, λόγω μείωσης του εισοδήματος ή των θέσεων εργασίας κ.ο.κ., πράγμα που οδηγεί σε έξαρση των εθνικιστικών και ξενοφοβικών τάσεων οι οποίες τις περιόδους της ευμάρειας δεν είναι ποτέ στο προσκήνιο.

Ωστόσο, η βάση των οικονομικών αυτών προβλημάτων στη Δύση εστιάζεται κατά μεγάλο μέρος στην άνοδο του βιοτικού επιπέδου στην Ανατολή. Για να αποκτήσει η Κίνα και η Ινδία μεσαία τάξη, πέφτει το βιοτικό επίπεδο στη Δύση. Πράγμα που σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι και τόσο φοβερό όσο ακούγεται, γιατί όλοι μπορούμε να ζήσουμε χωρίς κάποια από τα υλικά αγαθά που τώρα στερούμαστε λόγω κρίσης, όπως καινούριο αυτοκίνητο κάθε 4-5 χρόνια, σε κάποιες άλλες όμως προκαλεί τεράστιες επιπλοκές, καθώς δεν μπορούν να συντηρηθούν ας πούμε τα συνταξιοδοτικά ταμεία αποκλειστικά από τα εκάστοτε κράτη, χάνονται θέσεις εργασίας και γενικώς μειώνεται η αγοραστική δύναμη των ανθρώπων.

Η συζήτηση όμως σπανίως επεκτείνεται στο ότι ο πλανήτης μας έχει πεπερασμένους πόρους που μάλλον φτάνουν για όλους αλλά που πρέπει να τους προσέξουμε και να τους συντηρήσουμε για να μπορέσουμε να ζήσουμε όλοι καλύτερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2016)

Πολύ καλή παρατήρηση, Παλ Αύρα!

Επίσης, σπανίως ακούμε ότι:

(1) Τα τελευταία 60 χρόνια (σκάρτες δυο γενιές δηλαδή), ο παγκόσμιος πληθυσμός περίπου *τριπλασιάστηκε*.

(2) Παρά το (1), το μέσο επίπεδο ζωής και υγείας παγκοσμίως έχει βελτιωθεί ραγδαία (τα στοιχεία υπάρχουν για όποιον τα ψάξει έστω και επιφανειακά), πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι...

(3) ... το συνολικό παραγόμενο γήινο «εισόδημα» έχει πολλαπλασιαστεί χάρη αφενός στη ραγδαία τεχνολογική εξέλιξη (το καλό νέο) αλλά και στη ραγδαία κατανάλωση των πόρων του πλανήτη (το κακό νέο).

Το θέμα είναι ότι «η ελίτ» δεν κάθεται να εξηγήσει στους πληττόμενους (α) πώς και γιατί συμβαίνουν αυτά αλλά και (β) το σημαντικότερο (επειδή οι εξηγήσεις δεν τρώγονται, όσο και αν προσπαθήσεις) δεν φαίνεται να ψάχνει να βρει κάποιες λύσεις για το φαινόμενο αυτό. Έτσι δημιουργούν ζωτικό χώρο για τους συνωμοσιολόγους και όσους έχουν τις εύκολες απαντήσεις στο τσεπάκι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2016)

Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό ενδιαφέρει κανέναν από τους πληττόμενους, ιδίως τους Αμερικάνους που εξέλεξαν κάποιον που δεν πιστεύει στην κλιματική αλλαγή, λες και η κλιματική αλλαγή είναι ο Άγιος Βασίλης. Ίσως καλύτερη προσέγγιση σε πρώτη φάση θα ήταν μια αλλαγή του τρόπου ζωής που να απομακρύνεται από την υπερκατανάλωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2016)

Ας πούμε με μια φορολογία στη βενζίνη αντίστοιχη με αυτήν που πληρώνουμε οι μη πετρελαιοπαραγωγοί Ευρωπαίοι; :devil:


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2016)

Εμένα αυτά μου φαίνονται ουτοπικά και δεν έχουν σχέση με το πώς λειτουργεί η παγκόσμια οικονομία. Λυπάμαι, Παλ, αλλά αυτά που λες είναι τα αφελή των ψευτοαριστεροδιανοούμενων (και ναι, ξέρω δεν θεωρείς ότι ανήκεις σε αυτούς), αν όλα τα παιδιά του κόσμου ενώσουν τα χέρια, θα φτιάξουν μια αλυσίδα κλπ κλπ. Όλοι αυτοί οι προβληματισμοί για το μέλλον δεν υπάρχουν για φιλοσοφικούς λόγους, υπάρχουν για να αποτελέσουν το κίνητρο για λύσεις. Επειδή όσοι δεν ασχολούνται με το μέλλον και δεν μπορεί να πάει το μυαλό τους στην καινοτομία πέρα από το καινούργιο iPhone δεν σημαίνει ότι ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου. 

Πρόοδος δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα καταστροφή του πλανήτη, δεν σημαίνει τέλος των φυσικών πόρων, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να ζούμε με λιγότερα. Υπάρχουν λύσεις για όλα κι αν δεν υπάρχουν μπορούν να βρεθούν. Η κλιματική αλλαγή π.χ. είναι ένα μεγάλο κίνητρο για ανάπτυξη, και τα αυριανά μας προβλήματα θα είναι κίνητρα για μεθαυριανές λύσεις. Που θα βρεθούν μέσα από την ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας, της επιστήμης κλπ. Ακόμα και το ζήτημα του υπερπληθυσμού έχει λύση στην ανάπτυξη: η οικονομική ανάπτυξη πάει χέρι χέρι με τη μείωση των γεννήσεων. 

Χωρίς συνεχή ανάπτυξη και χωρίς συνεχή πρόοδο και χωρίς _το κίνητρο της ευημερίας_ θα ήμασταν ακόμα σε μικρές αγροτικές κοινωνίες, θα πεθαίναμε από κοινότατες αρρώστιες και θα καίγαμε ίσως πού και πού καμιά μάγισσα για να περάσει η ώρα. Δεν είναι θέμα να ζούμε με λιγότερα αλλά να ζούμε διαφορετικά. 

Ας μην πάμε πολύ πίσω, πάμε στο 2001, αρχή του 21ου αιώνα:
Το 2001 η οικιακή κατανάλωση ρεύματος για φωτισμό ήταν διπλάσια απ'ό,τι είναι σήμερα γιατί όλοι είχαμε λαμπτήρες πυρακτώσεως και τώρα όλοι έχουμε LED χωρίς να αναγκαστούμε να επιστρέψουμε στα επίπεδα φωτισμού του 18ου αιώνα. 
Το 2001 τα αυτοκίνητά μας κατανάλωναν περισσότερο πετρέλαιο απ'ό,τι το 2016- υπάρχει λόγος που δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί ακόμα οι δυσοίωνες προβλέψεις της δεκαετίας του '70 για την έλλειψη πετρελαίου που υποτίθεται ότι θα είχαμε γύρω στο 2020, κι ο λόγος είναι ότι α. η τεχνολογία μας βελτιώθηκε- και στην κατανάλωση και στην παραγωγή β. αναπτύχθηκαν εναλλακτικές τεχνολογίες, γ. ανακαλύψαμε νέους φυσικούς πόρους. 
Και για να επιστρέψω στο θέμα:
Το 2001 η Κίνα δεν είχε χαλυβουργία. Τώρα έχει το 50% της παγκόσμιας παραγωγής. Το ποσοστό θα ήταν χαμηλότερο αν δεν υπήρχε η οικονομική κρίση που περιόρισε τη ζήτηση χάλυβα στην Ευρώπη και στις ΗΠΑ. 
Αν ο Τραμπ ξεκινήσει οικονομικό πόλεμο με την Κίνα για να σώσει 100-200Κ θέσεις εργασίας, αν κάνει την οικονομία των ΗΠΑ πιο κλειστή, θα υποφέρουμε όλοι μας, όχι μόνο οι Κινέζοι, και το πρόβλημα δεν θα λυθεί, θα μετατεθεί μια δεκαετία και θα το ξαναβρούμε πιο κάτω. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι θέλουμε να επιστρέψουμε στην εποχή που καθόμασταν και κοιτάζαμε τους Αμερικανούς και λιγουρευόμασταν ένα τζήν ή ένα ηλεκτρικό πλυντήριο από απόσταση. Ο Τραμπ υπόσχεται να επιστρέψει την πολιτική δασμών της εποχής εκείνης. Λιγότερα χρήματα στο διεθνές εμπόριο, λιγότερες εξαγωγές για όλες τις χώρες, λιγότερα χρήματα στην οικονομία της κάθε χώρας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2016)

Μα εννοείται ότι συμφωνώ με όλα αυτά. Αυτό στο οποίο εστίασα είναι η υπερκατανάλωση: για να εξυπηρετούνται ας πούμε οι ανάγκες της Δύσης να έχουμε ξερωγώ 10 καινούρια ρούχα τη σαιζόν σε οικονομικές τιμές, οι δουλειές μεταφέρονται στην Ανατολή. Για να έχει ο Τζο από τη Γιούτα υποστήριξη για το κινητό του 24 ώρες το 24ωρο και να μην πληρώνει 1.000 δολάρια το μήνα συνδρομή, ο υπάλληλος που του απαντάει βρίσκεται στην Ινδία.

Ε, εκεί εντοπίζεται μεγάλο μέρος του προβλήματος. Αν αυτό μπορεί να λυθεί με την τεχνολογία, καλώς. Μέχρι τότε όμως, ο Τζο από τη Γιούτα που ψήφισε Τραμπ θα βγάζει λιγότερα χρήματα και δεν θα του φταίνε οι παλιοΔημοκρατικοί που αφήνουν τους κακοί ξένοι να έρχονται στη χώρα του.

Επίσης, η τεχνολογία μπορεί να έχει τη δυνατότητα να λύσει πολλά προβλήματα που έχει δημιουργήσει ο άνθρωπος, ωστόσο αυτό αντιβαίνει σε διάφορα οικονομικά συμφέροντα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι η επίλυση των προβλημάτων δεν θα είναι ποτέ άμεση. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να καίμε ορυκτά καύσιμα, δεν νομίζω όμως οι μεγάλες πετρελαϊκές εταιρείες να πουν _ναι παιδιά, κανένα πρόβλημα, κλείνουμε και προχωρήστε με τις ανεμογεννήτριες._

Και τέλος, για την κατανάλωση: φυσικά δεν είπα πουθενά ότι πρέπει να λιγουρευόμαστε το ηλεκτρικό πλυντήριο. Αυτό που δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε όμως είναι να αλλάζουμε ηλεκτρικό πλυντήριο κάθε χρόνο επειδή το καινούριο έχει πιο ωραίο ντιζάιν και τα κουμπάκια του πάνε πιο καλά με το χρώμα της κουζίνας μας. Ούτε να μην αγοράζουμε καινούριο τζιν μέχρι το παλιό να γίνει ξεσκονόπανο επειδή πρέπει να είμαστε αντιυλιστές. Να μην αγοράζουμε όμως 10 τζιν το χρόνο επειδή φέτος είναι της μόδας τα στρας και πώς θα βγω στο δρόμο με το παλιό. 

Υπάρχει δηλαδή μεγάλη απόσταση από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο, μεταξύ της τεχνοφοβίας, του αναχωρητισμού και της εθνικής περιχαράκωσης από τη μία και της κατασπατάλησης των πόρων του πλανήτη χωρίς λόγο από την άλλη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2016)

Να θυμηθούμε λίγο ότι η Αμερική έχει ανεργία της τάξης του 6%, όχι τίποτα τρομερό που χρειάζεται άμεση σωτηρία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2016)

Διάλειμμα (σάμαλι, φιστίκια, πασατέμπο, κοκ):

http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-barack-obama-joe-biden-tweets/?page_numb=1


----------



## panadeli (Nov 16, 2016)

A letter to the US


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2016)

Πού το ξέθαψαν πάλι αυτό; Θα 'ναι η πέμπτη φορά που το βλέπω, οπότε αυτή τη φορά αποφάσισα να στραφώ στους ειδικούς:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/revocation.asp


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2016)

Και δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω τι έχει γραφτεί στο νήμα, όλα μαζί και μπαγιάτικα θα τα δω, αλλά διάβασα αυτό στο κρεβάτι και μου φάνηκε χρήσιμο (πρέπει να φτιάξουμε τη Λεξιλογία να διαβάζεται στο κρεβάτι). 


Η συνωμοσία του κακού
Μιχάλης Μητσός | Τα Νέα 15/11/2016 

Τον τελευταίο χρόνο, μόλις έφευγαν οι δημοσιογράφοι και έκλειναν οι πόρτες, όλοι οι ξένοι ηγέτες που επισκέπτονταν τον Ομπάμα τον ρωτούσαν αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κερδίσει ο Ντόναλντ Τραμπ την προεδρία. Η απάντηση ήταν πάντα η ίδια: «Not a chance» (Καμιά περίπτωση).
Την πληροφορία αναφέρει στο χθεσινό φύλλο των «Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς» ο Γκάρντινερ Χάρις, ένας από τους ανταποκριτές της εφημερίδας στον Λευκό Οίκο. Και δείχνει κάτι που θα στενοχωρήσει χωρίς αμφιβολία όλους εμάς που πιστέψαμε, αγαπήσαμε και παθιαστήκαμε με τον ηγέτη που επισκέπτεται σήμερα την Αθήνα. Εκτός από τον διευθυντή του FBI, τους ρώσους χάκερ και τους υποψηφίους των Πρασίνων και των Ελευθεριακών, πέρα από τα λάθη, τις αδυναμίες και την αλαζονεία της ίδιας της Χίλαρι, ένα μέρος της ευθύνης για την εκλογή του Τραμπ φέρει και ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα. Γιατί νόμιζε ότι η χώρα του είχε μεταμορφωθεί επειδή είχε τολμήσει να εκλέξει έναν μαύρο στο ανώτατο αξίωμα. Νόμιζε, κατά συνέπεια, ότι αν κυβερνούσε με έντιμο, μαχητικό και αποφασιστικό τρόπο, και περνούσε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες φιλελεύθερες μεταρρυθμίσεις, η πολιτική του κληρονομιά ήταν εξασφαλισμένη. Πίστεψε κι αυτός στη συνωμοσία του καλού. Αλλά έκανε λάθος.

Ξέραμε ότι η δύναμη του Τραμπ είναι οι λευκοί ψηφοφόροι με απολυτήριο Γυμνασίου. Πράγματι, σε αυτή την κατηγορία έλαβε 72%. Οπως έδειξαν όμως οι δημοσκοπήσεις, τον ψήφισαν και οι περισσότεροι λευκοί με πανεπιστημιακό πτυχίο (54%), μια κατηγορία που θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να έχει προσεγγίσει ο Ομπάμα. Δεν το έκανε. Οπως δεν έκρινε σκόπιμο να ασχοληθεί και με τους χαμένους της παγκοσμιοποίησης, τους λεγόμενους «left behind», στις «σίγουρες» πολιτείες. Τα σίγουρα τέλειωσαν όμως. Τα αυτονόητα δεν είναι πλέον αυτονόητα. Ολα ξεκινούν από την αρχή.
Σύμφωνα με τον Σάιμον Σάμα, έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους άγγλους ιστορικούς, το μοιραίο λάθος της Χίλαρι Κλίντον ήταν πως πίστεψε ότι ένα μενού ξερών προτάσεων μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει την ένθερμη υπεράσπιση της νεωτερικότητας. Αν θέλουμε να σταματήσουμε την επέλαση του φασισμού, το λάθος αυτό δεν πρέπει να επαναληφθεί.​


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2016)

Δικαιολογείσαι που παραθέτεις αυτό, καθώς λες ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει τί έχει προηγηθεί. Νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να πω ότι διαφωνώ ολοκληρωτικά με το άρθρο. 
Τώρα, κάτι άλλο που άκουγα στο μπιμπισί: ο νεοεκλεγείς πρόεδρος θα πρέπει μέχρι την ημέρα που αναλαμβάνει τα καθήκοντά του να έχει διορίσει 4000 άτομα που θα αναλάβουν την νέα κυβέρνηση. Σε αντίθεση με την πρακτική της Ευρώπης που οι ανώτεροι ΔΥ δεν αλλάζουν με την αλλαγή των κυβερνήσεων, στις ΗΠΑ οι θέσεις αυτές είναι πολιτικές. Κάποιοι από αυτούς τους διορισμούς πρέπει να εγκριθούν από τη Γερουσία, οπότε συνήθως υποβάλλονται την επόμενη των εκλογών ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία σε δυο μήνες (με αργίες). 
Ο Τραμπ λέει δεν είχε ετοιμάσει τίποτα από αυτά, και το επιτελείο του δεν ήξερε ότι πρέπει να βρει 4000 άτομα. 
Είμαι βέβαια ότι θα συνδράμει το ρεπουμπλικανικό κόμμα, το οποίο μάλλον έχει έτοιμες λίστες με ονόματα, αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ο Τραμπ έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο κόμμα του (δεν φαίνεται να έχει και τόσο). Και προφανώς δεν θα χρειαστεί να τους γνωρίσει και τους 4000 και να τους κάνει συνέντευξη. 
Επειδή πολλοί έλεγαν ότι ένας επιτυχημένος επιχειρηματίας έιναι ό,τι πρέπει για μια τέτοια θέση, αναρωτιέμαι ποιός επιχειρηματίας χρειάστηκε ποτέ να γεμίσει 4000 θέσεις σε δυο μήνες από το μηδέςν.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 16, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πού το ξέθαψαν πάλι αυτό; Θα 'ναι η πέμπτη φορά που το βλέπω, οπότε αυτή τη φορά αποφάσισα να στραφώ στους ειδικούς:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/revocation.asp



Hoaxed I was. Underestimate the power of the dark side I did.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2016)

nickel said:


> Η συνωμοσία του κακού
> Μιχάλης Μητσός | Τα Νέα 15/11/2016
> 
> Τον τελευταίο χρόνο, μόλις έφευγαν οι δημοσιογράφοι και έκλειναν οι πόρτες, όλοι οι ξένοι ηγέτες που επισκέπτονταν τον Ομπάμα τον ρωτούσαν αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κερδίσει ο Ντόναλντ Τραμπ την προεδρία. Η απάντηση ήταν πάντα η ίδια: «Not a chance» (Καμιά περίπτωση).
> Ξέραμε ότι η δύναμη του Τραμπ είναι οι λευκοί ψηφοφόροι με απολυτήριο Γυμνασίου. Πράγματι, σε αυτή την κατηγορία έλαβε 72%. Οπως έδειξαν όμως οι δημοσκοπήσεις, τον ψήφισαν και οι περισσότεροι λευκοί με πανεπιστημιακό πτυχίο (54%), μια κατηγορία που θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε να έχει προσεγγίσει ο Ομπάμα. ​


Τα νούμερά του είναι λάθος, σύμφωνα με τα exit polls των New York Times. 51% έλαβε σε αυτήν την κατηγορία. 
Διαβάζοντας αναλυτικά το αποτέλεσμα, βλέπουμε ότι τον ψήφισαν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό λευκοί απόφοιτοι πανεπιστημίου, εννοείται άντρες, από 45 ετών και πάνω, και μάλιστα όχι μεσαίου εισοδήματος, αλλά υψηλού και πολύ υψηλού.

Αυτό ταιριάζει και με τη συνέντευξη που άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο του Σκάι αυτήν την εβδομάδα, όπου μίλησε ένας κύριος Παπαδόπουλος, γιατρός ομογενής, πατέρας του περίφημου Τζορτζ Παπαδόπουλου συνεργάτη του Τραμπ. Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν αυτής της κατηγορίας ψηφοφόρων, που είναι μεγάλη, είναι το Obamacare που τους αύξησε τις ασφαλιστικές δαπάνες και γενικώς ο Ομπάμα που τους αύξησε τους φόρους. Φυσικά και οι παράνομοι μετανάστες, που όπως είπε και εκείνος, παίρνουν τις δουλειές από τους νόμιμους χαμηλόμισθους μετανάστες. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές δηλαδή τείνω να πιστέψω πως οι αναλύσεις που αφορούν τους φτωχούς αμόρφωτους λευκούς έχουν πέσει εντελώς έξω. Επίσης, είμαι πια βέβαιη πως ένας από τους βασικότερους λόγους για τους οποίους δεν εξελέγη η Χίλαρι είναι πως είναι γυναίκα.



SBE said:


> Επειδή πολλοί έλεγαν ότι ένας επιτυχημένος επιχειρηματίας έιναι ό,τι πρέπει για μια τέτοια θέση, αναρωτιέμαι ποιός επιχειρηματίας χρειάστηκε ποτέ να γεμίσει 4000 θέσεις σε δυο μήνες από το μηδέςν.


Σιγά τον πετυχημένο επιχειρηματία (και δεν το λέω για σένα, SBE, καθώς σίγουρα το ξέρεις): όχι μόνο κληρονόμησε την περιουσία του από τον μπαμπά του (που με τη σειρά του την κληρονόμησε από τον δικό του μπαμπά), αλλά αρκετές εταιρείες του έχουν πτωχεύσει - για την ακρίβεια, τις έχει πτωχεύσει ο ίδιος και διάφορα άρθρα μιλούν μέχρι και για δόλια χρεοκοπία.


----------



## rogne (Nov 17, 2016)

Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλές αναλύσεις που να μιλούν για _φτωχούς _αμόρφωτους λευκούς ψηφοφόρους του Τραμπ. Μικροαστούς ή μικρομεσοαστούς αμόρφωτους λευκούς, ναι, αλλά υπάρχει διαφορά. Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι αποκαλυπτικό το άρθρο της καθηγήτριας που έριξε κάπου παραπάνω ο daeman, για την υπόγεια "ταύτιση" μικροαστών και πλούσιων (θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι στην Αμερική "λευκοί άνω των 45 με πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου" = "πλούσιοι").


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2016)

rogne said:


> Μικροαστούς ή μικρομεσοαστούς αμόρφωτους λευκούς, ναι, αλλά υπάρχει διαφορά.


I stand corrected :) Το πρόβλημα, επομένως, δεν είναι καθόλου -ή, τέλος πάντων, είναι σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό- οικονομικό. Εξάλλου μιλάμε για μια χώρα που έχει πια 4 κόμμα κάτι ανεργία. Τέσσερα κόμμα κάτι. 

Μα πραγματικά, αν βρω το ηχητικό του Σκάι από κάπου που να έχω πρόσβαση, θα σας τον φέρω να τον ακούσετε αυτόν τον κύριο. Ήταν πολύ αποκαλυπτικός.


----------



## rogne (Nov 17, 2016)

Συμφωνώ, δεν είναι οικονομικό το πρόβλημα, με τη στενή έννοια του όρου τουλάχιστον. Ταξικό-ταυτοτικό θα το έλεγα: η "εξέγερση" της white pride, του διαβόητου αμερικάνικου Μίντγουεστ, των αποβιομηχανοποιημένων πολιτειών όπου οι λευκοί μπορεί να μην πεινάνε, αλλά τα θέλανε π.χ. τα εργοστάσιά τους και τις πατροπαράδοτες δουλειές τους γιατί τους έδιναν ταυτότητα, "ανδρισμό" κλπ. Θα είχε ίσως ενδιαφέρον να συγκρίνει κανείς τη στάση αυτών των περιοχών με την αντίστοιχη των περιοχών στο ΗΒ που ψήφισαν υπέρ του Μπρέξιτ αν και έπαιρναν τις μεγαλύτερες επιδοτήσεις απ' την ΕΕ: μήπως κι εκεί είχαν χάσει πατροπαράδοτες δουλειές, ρόλους, ταυτότητες; Με αυτή την έννοια, τη δέχομαι κι εγώ τη διάσταση του φύλου, αλλά όχι επειδή απλώς η Κλίντον είναι γυναίκα. Και η Πέιλιν π.χ. γυναίκα είναι, αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως δεν θα τους πείραζε αυτό τους (περισσότερους) ψηφοφόρους του Τραμπ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2016)

Εντοπίζω ένα σημείο που διαφοροποιούμαι από αυτήν την ανάλυση: το Μιντγουέστ έπαιξε ρόλο, αλλά όχι τόσο καθοριστικό όσο νομίζουμε, κτγμ. Μεγάλο μέρος των ψηφοφόρων του είναι πλούσιοι - και δεν χρησιμοποιώ την έννοια «αστοί» καθώς η οικονομική επιφάνεια δεν συμβαδίζει οπωσδήποτε με μόρφωση, ενασχόληση με τις επιχειρήσεις κλπ. 

Μια διάσταση επίσης που δεν έχει συζητηθεί επαρκώς είναι η θρησκευτική ταυτότητα των ψηφοφόρων του Τραμπ: χριστιανοί όλων των δογμάτων και, κυρίως, born-again (πώς τους λέμε αυτούς στα ελληνικά; ) και ευαγγελιστές, δηλαδή οι συντηρητικότεροι των συντηρητικότερων. Που ίσως ψήφιζαν τη Σάρα Πέιλιν, γιατί είναι αμόρφωτη θρήσκα. Η Κλίντον όμως είναι μια γυναίκα πετυχημένη, πλούσια, μορφωμένη και αυτοδημιούργητη* (ή σκύλα, όπως συχνά αποκαλούν πολλοί τέτοιες γυναίκες) και ως εκ τούτου, σε αντίθεση με την Πέιλιν, απειλεί τον ανδρισμό των συντηρητικών ψηφοφόρων.



_____________
*Ας βάλω εδώ και τα disclaimers περί του ποιού της, δεν εστιάζω εκεί όμως αλλά στο τι αντιλαμβάνεται μερίδα του εκλογικού σώματος.


----------



## rogne (Nov 17, 2016)

Δε βλέπω πού διαφοροποιείσαι: "απειλούμενοι" λευκοί μικροαστοί και πλούσιοι του Μίντγουεστ (με την πολιτισμική περισσότερο έννοια, της "μέσα" Αμερικής, όχι με τη στενά γεωγραφική) μια χαρά τα βρίσκουν μεταξύ τους. Ομοίως για την "απειλή στον ανδρισμό" των ψηφοφόρων: τώρα έτυχε να την εκπροσωπεί η Κλίντον, αλλά θα μπορούσε να την εκπροσωπήσει κι ένας άντρας, με αντίπαλο δέος μια γυναίκα που θα τον κανάκευε τον απειλούμενο ανδρισμό των εν λόγω. 

Για τη θρησκεία, νομίζω ήταν εξαρχής δεδομένο πώς θα επηρέαζε την ψήφο. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι να βρεθούν οι παράγοντες που δεν είχαν ληφθεί υπόψη όσο έπρεπε πριν. Είναι σίγουρα πιο δύσκολο να ταυτοποιηθεί αυτό το... ταξικοεμφυλοταυτοτικό σύμπλεγμα, αλλά νομίζω είναι καιρός να ξεπεραστούν οι πιο παραδοσιακές και μονοσήμαντες κατηγορίες, γιατί ο διάβολος μοιάζει να κρύβεται στις διασταυρώσεις.


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2016)

born again : αναγεννημένοι χριστιανοί


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 17, 2016)

Μιλώντας για τη θρησκευτική ψήφο, θυμάμαι την περίοδο που οι κωλοτούμπες Τραμπ περί αμβλώσεων δημιούργησαν ανησυχία σε μέρος αυτού του χριστιανικού ακροατηρίου. Δεν ξέρω πώς ψήφισαν τελικά, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι τελικά ξεπέρασαν τις αμφιβολίες τους (όπως συχνά συμβαίνει) και υποστήριξαν τον Τραμπ ως την καλύτερη επιλογή. Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα συμβεί αν το Κογκρέσο περάσει νόμο που αυστηροποιεί το σχετικό καθεστώς και αυτός αρνηθεί να τον υπογράψει... Είναι δύσκολο να ξέρει κανείς πραγματικά τι πιστεύει ο Τραμπ για το οτιδήποτε: συνήθως λέει ό,τι τον βολεύει εκείνη τη στιγμή, και με πολλά θέματα που θα έπρεπε να απασχολούν έναν επίδοξο πολιτικό δεν ασχολήθηκε ποτέ— αλλά παλαιότερα εξέφραζε ανεκτικότερες απόψεις για τις αμβλώσεις.

Το ότι είπε πολλά πράγματα την περασμένη χρονιά μόνο και μόνο για να εκλεγεί είναι δεδομένο (το έχει άλλωστε παραδεχτεί και ο ίδιος). Θέλω να δω πού θα αποκλίνει από τις προεκλογικές εξαγγελίες του επειδή ήταν ανεδαφικές ή απλώς έτσι του κάπνισε, και επίσης εκεί που θα προχωρήσει με την ατζέντα των Ρεπουμπλικάνων σε ποιες περιπτώσεις θα το κάνει λόγω πιέσεων ή συμφωνιών, ακόμα και αν διαφωνεί προσωπικά. Βέβαια αυτό μπορεί να αργήσουμε να το μάθουμε, καθώς, και πάλι, αγνοούμε τις πραγματικές του απόψεις για τα περισσότερα πράγματα. Ακούγεται συχνά ότι μπαίνουμε σε αχαρτογράφητα νερά, και αυτό ισχύει για τον ίδιο: θα πρέπει να ασχοληθεί με πολλά θέματα που αγνοούσε μέχρι πρότινος, και να αποκτήσει απόψεις και πολιτική για αυτά. Η προεδρία είναι μια δύσκολη θέση σε κάθε περίπτωση· για έναν Πρωτέα όπως ο Τραμπ, ίσως αποδειχθεί εξαιρετικά άβολη. Σε τέσσερα χρόνια, όσο απίθανο και να ακούγεται τώρα ότι μπορεί να επανεκλεγεί, μπορεί να μην το θέλει ούτε και ο ίδιος.

Από την άλλη, όπως ένας βασιλιάς που ενδιαφέρεται μόνο για το ευχάριστο κομμάτι των καθηκόντων του, μπορεί να απολαύσει τα θετικά, να ασχοληθεί στενά με εκείνα που τον ενδιαφέρουν, και να καταλήξει να αφήσει τα υπόλοιπα σε συνεργάτες του (παίρνοντας τα εύσημα ο ίδιος). Αν το _modus operandi_ του τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι να βαφτίζει τα κτήρια και τα προϊόντα άλλων, μπορεί άνετα να το πράξει και για πτυχές τής προεδρίας του· δεν δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ ανθρώπους από τον στενό του κύκλο να αποκτούν μεγάλη επιρροή σε μια τέτοια κυβέρνηση, λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν και την έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης του προς το ρεπουμπλικανικό κατεστημένο. (Ίσως η συμπερίληψη των παιδιών του στην επιτροπή μετάβασης δεν είναι απλώς νεποτισμός, αλλά δείχνει και την ανάγκη του για άτομα που να μπορεί να εμπιστευτεί.) Ο συνδυασμός απειρίας, τεράστιας αυτοπεποίθησης (ειδικά μετά τις εκλογές, που ήταν εν πολλοίς προσωπικό επίτευγμα) και έλλειψης ευρέος κύκλου συνεργατών μπορεί ίσως να τον καταστήσει εύκολα ελεγχόμενο, τουλάχιστον σε θέματα που δεν κατανοεί, από μια φιγούρα τύπου Τσέινυ.

Ή ίσως και όχι. Ο Τραμπ, άλλωστε, είναι γεμάτος εκπλήξεις. Αν είναι τόσο εργασιομανής και ενθουσιώδης όσο θέλει να περνιέται (και νομίζω πως πρόκειται όντως για νυχτοπούλι), μπορεί να επιδοθεί με μεγάλο ζήλο στην εκμάθηση του νέου του ρόλου. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η έλλειψη εμπειρίας δεν θα φανεί, βέβαια, και δεν είμαι σε θέση να κρίνω σε τι βαθμό η πιθανή ημιμάθειά του σε κάποιους τομείς θα τον αναγκάσει να βασιστεί υπερβολικά σε συμβούλους ή να αγνοήσει τις καλύτερες συμβουλές τους επειδή έκρινε πως γνωρίζει το θέμα καλύτερα τώρα. Υποθέτω πως μέχρις ενός σημείου αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα με όλους τους πολιτικούς, οι οποίοι από τη φύση τους οφείλουν να είναι γενικιστές και να ασχολούνται με όλα.



nickel said:


> Πού το ξέθαψαν πάλι αυτό; Θα 'ναι η πέμπτη φορά που το βλέπω, οπότε αυτή τη φορά αποφάσισα να στραφώ στους ειδικούς:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/revocation.asp



Θα απογοητευόμουν αν ήταν όντως του Κληζ, γιατί δεν το βρήκα και τόσο αστείο. Το πολύ συντομότερο πρωτότυπο, από την άλλη, μου φάνηκε πετυχημένο.



Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν δύο τύποι ανθρώπων: αυτοί που δεν θέλουν να περάσουν οι άλλοι αυτά που πέρασαν οι ίδιοι κι αυτοί που το βλέπουν εκδικητικά και λένε "εγώ τράβηξα το Χ και το Ψ, να το τραβήξουν και οι άλλοι. Εγώ μαλάκας ήμουνα;"
> 
> Κοινώς, ο ένας βλέπει σαν αδικία να διαιωνίζεται κάτι αρνητικό κι ο άλλος βλέπει σαν αδικία να γλυτώσουν οι επόμενοι απ' αυτά που τράβηξε ο ίδιος.



Το τελευταίο παραπέμπει σε καψόνια, και παλιές νοοτροπίες τού στρατού. Μήπως όμως η ιδεολογία τής δεξιάς, και της πίστης στην αξιοκρατία τής αμερικανικής κοινωνίας (όπως στο άρθρο τής _Νιου Γιορκ Τάιμς_ πριν από λίγες σελίδες), μάς δίνει και τρίτη εκδοχή; Ότι δηλαδή το σύστημα είναι εντάξει, και μόνο όσοι πραγματικά το αξίζουν θα ανέλθουν και θα επιβραβευθούν; Αν και θα το χαρακτήριζα κάπως αφελές, είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιοι το πιστεύουν αυτό —ειδικά οι αυτοδημιούργητοι, αλλά όχι μόνον αυτοί— και πολλοί άλλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι το πιστεύουν επειδή τους βολεύει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2016)

Και οι αυτοδημιούργητοι επειδή τούς βολεύει το πιστεύουν. Κι επειδή δεν τους βολεύει ψυχολογικά η πραγματικότητα, ότι δηλαδή δεν υπάρχουν αυτοδημιούργητοι άνθρωποι. Είναι μια ψευδαίσθηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Θα απογοητευόμουν αν ήταν όντως του Κληζ, γιατί δεν το βρήκα και τόσο αστείο. Το πολύ συντομότερο πρωτότυπο, από την άλλη, μου φάνηκε πετυχημένο.



Εντάξει, κάποτε οι περισσότεροι στερεύουν. Δύσκολο να είσαι δημιουργικός πάντα. Ο Χάρι Κλιν ας πούμε τα 'χει παίξει τελείως. Ο δε Αρκάς με απογοήτευσε εντελώς με _Τα Μαύρα_ του.


----------



## SBE (Nov 17, 2016)

rogne said:


> Θα είχε ίσως ενδιαφέρον να συγκρίνει κανείς τη στάση αυτών των περιοχών με την αντίστοιχη των περιοχών στο ΗΒ που ψήφισαν υπέρ του Μπρέξιτ αν και έπαιρναν τις μεγαλύτερες επιδοτήσεις απ' την ΕΕ: μήπως κι εκεί είχαν χάσει πατροπαράδοτες δουλειές, ρόλους, ταυτότητες;



Συνοπτικά: Ναι. 
Ενδιαφέρον έχει όμως το ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις η ερμηνεία ήταν ότι οι αμόρφωτοι, οι άξεστοι, οι απολιτίκ κλπ ψήφισαν έτσι. Μια πολύ βολική δικαιολογία δηλαδή, που δείχνει πόσο λίγο εκτιμούν οι ηττημένοι τους νικητές, κι όχι μια σοβαρή ανάλυση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2016)

Δυσκολεύομαι πάντως να πιστέψω ότι πραγματικά μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι (για τα δικά μας δεδομένα) μπορεί να ψήφισαν Τραμπ, όσο κι αν απεχθάνονται την Κλίντον, εκτός κι αν έχουν προσωπικά συμφέροντα από την εκλογή του. Φυσικά υπάρχει απόσταση μεταξύ του "αμόρφωτο χωριατόπαιδο" από το "μεσαία αστική τάξη", αλλά πάντως όχι τόσο μεγάλη όσο φαίνεται. Όχι σε θέματα παιδείας και μακροπρόθεσμης λογικής.

Δηλαδή, σαφώς ο Μπεν Κάρσον δεν είναι "αμόρφωτο χωριατόπαιδο" της επαρχίας των ΗΠΑ, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι μορφωμένος με την κανονική έννοια του όρου κι ούτε επιστήμονας κι ας είναι βραβευμένος νευροχειρούργος.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2016)

Η εντύπωση που έχω από τους Αμερικανούς ειναι ότι έχουν εγωιστική θεώρηση της κοινωνίας. Δηλαδή από τη μία σκίζονται για το civic mindedness και από την άλλη δεν θέλουν με τίποτα να στηρίζουν σαν κοινωνία ο ένας τον άλλον. Απόδειξη η απροθυμία τους να υπάρχει ασφάλιση για όλους γιατί ανέβηκαν τα (ήδη χαμηλά) ασφάλιστρα κατά ένα ελάχιστο ποσοστό. 
Ας βάλουμε σε αυτό και το ότι σαν τυπικοί αγγλοσάξωνές θέλουν ντε και καλά να χώνουν τη μύτη τους στις δουλειές των άλλων, παιρνοντας το νόμο στα χέρια τους με τη δικαιολογία ότι προστατεύουν το σύνολο.
Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι Αμερικανοί είναι εξπέρ στο να φτιάχνουν ιδεολογίες για να ερμηνέυσουν ή να δικαιολογήσουν ό,τι βλακεία τους καπνίσει (ακραίο παράδειγμα: είμαι φοροφυγάς; Όχι, θα φτιάξω μια ιδεολογία στην οποία η φοροδιαφυγή είναι αρετή και θα γράψω και δέκα βιβλία γιάυτό). 

ΣΚέψου τώρα Έλλη, ότι όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά τα έχουν και οι αμόρφωτοι, και οι μορφωμένοι, και οι φτωχοί, και οι πλούσιοι. ΟΚ, ίσως όχι και τα 400 εκατομμύρια, αλλά τα 200 και πάλι πολλά είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2016)

Κι άλλο ένα άρθρο που εξηγεί το γιατί ψήφισε όπως ψήφισε ένα κομμάτι της αμερικάνικης κοινωνίας (θα μας πει κι η SBE, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι άνετα θα μπορούσε να μιλάει και για τους Άγγλους από εργατικές περιοχές): 

How Half Of America Lost Its F**king Mind


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2016)

Noμίζω το καλύψαμε το θέμα αυτό καιμε άλλο άρθρο πιο πάνω. 
Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη. 
Να, σοτ ΗΒ οι αριστοκράτες είναι επαρχιώτες γιατι ο καθένας έιναι στο φέουδό του, περιτριγυρισμένος απο τους παλιούς κολλήγους και σκλάβους του (που πλεόν σημερα μπορεί να μην είναι αγρότες). Αλλά στις ΗΠΑ το Ντητρόιτ π.χ. είναι πόλη. Εργατούπολη μεν, αλλά πόλη. Ομοίως, η Πενσυλβανία και το Οχάιο περιλαμβάνουν πόλεις που ψήφισαν Τραμπ. Η Φλόριδα δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι αγροτική πολιτεία. 

Και γενικά, όλα αυτά έιναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2016)

Ένα από τα πράγματα που με προβλημάτισαν με την προεκλογική εκστρατεία του Τραμπ ήταν οι αντιδράσεις σχετικά με τις απόψεις του περί γυναικών. Όχι γιατί έχω ζήσει σε καμιά γυάλα και δεν έχω ξανακούσει τέτοια. Αντιθέτως, είχα την ας την πούμε ευκαιρία να είμαι συχνά η μόνη γυναίκα σε διάφορες παρέες (επαγγελματικές και φοιτητικές, λόγω επαγγέλματος) και έχω ακούσει και χειρότερα- απλά με αυτούς που λένε τα χειρότερα συνήθως κρατάω αποστάσεις, γιατί σημαίνει ότι έχουν γενικότερη βλάβη στον εγκέφαλο ή τέλος πάντων ότι δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε τρόπο να συνεννοηθούμε.
Ομολογώ ότι και μένα η αντίδρασή μου ήταν "μα καλά, όταν τον βλέπατε να κυκλοφορεί με την ανέκφραστη κούκλα βιτρίνας, 30 χρόνια μικρότερή του κλπ, τί σόι χαρακτήρας νομίζατε ότι είναι στα πάρε δώσε του με τις γυναίκες;". Αλλά δεν περίμενα ότι θα υπήρχαν γυναίκες που θα τον υπερασπίζονταν. Περισσότερο περίμενα οι γυναίκες να αδιαφορήσουν, γιατί το φαινόμενο δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιο και δεν έχει νόημα να το αναλύουμε. 
Το ακόλουθο άρθρο όμως το αναλύει πολύ καλά. 
Why misogyny won

Περιληπτικά: το άρθρο επικαλέιτει κοινωνιολόγους και έρευνες και μας λεέι ότι υπάρχει δύο ειδών σεξισμός, ο κακοπροαίρετος τυπου δηλώσεων Τραμπ κι ο καλοπροαίρετος π.χ. ο πατέρας που βγαίνει απο τα ρούχα του με τις δηλώσεις Τραμπ γιατί "έχει κόρες", όχι γιατί είναι απαράδεκτη αυτή η συμπεριφορά προς οποιοδήποτε άτομο. Δηλαδή έχουμε αυτούς που θεωρούν ότι οι γυναίκες είναι αντίπαλοι κι αυτούς που θεωρούν ότι οι γυναίκες χρειάζονται προστασία και σεβασμό. Από την άλλη ο κακοπροαίρετος δείχνει ότι έχει τόλμη, δυναμισμό κλπ, δηλαδή ότι έχει θετικά χαρακτηριστικά, τα οποία αρέσουν στο κοινό, και εν μέρει δικαιολογούν το σεξισμό- καλό παιδί μα κακομαθημένο κλπ. Έρευνες σε διάφορες κοινωνίες δέιχνουν ότι οι γυνάικες που έχουν λιγότερες ευκαιρίες στηρίζουν τον καλοπροαίρετο σεξισμό σε ποσοστά μεγαλύτερα από τους άντρες (γιατί χρειάζονται την προστασία), που εξηγεί γιατί στις γυναίκες χωρίς πτυχίο, δηλαδή με λιγότερες επαγγελματικές ευκαιρίες, πήρε 62%.


----------



## rogne (Nov 19, 2016)

SBE said:


> Έρευνες σε διάφορες κοινωνίες δέιχνουν ότι οι γυνάικες που έχουν λιγότερες ευκαιρίες στηρίζουν τον καλοπροαίρετο σεξισμό σε ποσοστά μεγαλύτερα από τους άντρες (γιατί χρειάζονται την προστασία), που εξηγεί γιατί στις γυναίκες χωρίς πτυχίο, δηλαδή με λιγότερες επαγγελματικές ευκαιρίες, πήρε 62%.



Σχόλιο για την περίληψη, όχι για το ίδιο το άρθρο: αφού ο σεξισμός του Τραμπ είναι "κακοπροαίρετος", πώς γίνεται αίφνης "καλοπροαίρετος" για να εξηγήσει γιατί τον ψήφισαν οι γυναίκες χωρίς πτυχίο;... Αν και επαναλαμβανόμαστε, δεν πιστεύω καθόλου ότι ο σεξισμός εξηγεί οτιδήποτε για τις κατηγορίες ψηφοφόρων χωρίς πτυχίο: όσοι και όσες νιώθουν "στην απέξω", ρίχνουν ψήφο διαμαρτυρίας, είναι αρκετά απλό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2016)

Άμα διαβάσεις το άρθρο θα καταλάβεις.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2016)

Ένα άλλο που διάβαζα χτες αλλά δεν το φέρνω εδώ γιατί δεν είναι απο δημοσιογραφική πηγή, ήταν η απόψη ότι δεν υπάρχει έλλειψη κατανόησης από τους κατοίκους της πολης προς τους κατοίκους των εργατο-αγροτο-περιοχών των ΗΠΑ, αλλά το αντίθετο, και ότι το πρόβλημα των περιοχών αυτών είναι ο θρησκευτικός φονταμενταλισμός, ο οποίος είναι τρόπος ζωής κι όχι απλά άποψη περί θρησκείας. 
Αν ζεις μεσα σε ένα σύστημα που σου παρέχει τη βεβαιότητα ότι κατέχεις την απόλυτη αλήθεια είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να δεχτείς τις αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου που έχει η πολιτική και η ζωή σε μια πολύπλοκη κοινωνία. Ανέφερε μάλιστα ο συγγραφέας το ήδη γνωστό, ότι υπάρχει επιφυλακτικότητα ως προς τη μόρφωση- θέλουν να μορφωθεί το παιδί τους, αλλά ως ένα βαθμό*, όχι να αρχίσει να αμφισβητεί την απόλυτη αλήθεια. Και το ότι μέρος του φονταμενταλισμού είναι η πίστη ότι ο λευκός είναι ανώτερος από τις άλλες φυλές, ο άντρας ανώτερος από τη γυναίκα κλπ. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν δει αλλοδαπούς και μαυρους μόνο στην τηλεόραση, αλλά τους εχθρέυονται προληπτικά. 
Παρεμπιπόντως, να που κολλάει αυτό και με το προηγούμενο περί σεξισμού: μια τέτοια κοινωνία στην οποία ο καθένας ξέρει τη θέση του γιατί την όρισε ο Θεός του, συντηρείται όταν οι ίδιοι οι παρακατιανοί της κοινωνίας τη συντηρούν. Οι γυναίκες εφαρμόζουν τους κανόνες, γιατί μέσω της εφαρμογής αποκτάνε την εκτίμηση της κοινωνίας. Δεν είναι δηλαδή nasty women σαν τη Χίλαρι**. Είναι μεγάλο ρίσκο να σπάσεις τα δεσμά σου, και χρειάζεται και την υπέρβαση της "απόλυτης αλήθειας", που σημαίνει ότι είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο. 
Το Ρεπουμπλικανικό κόμμα αντί να προσπαθεί να φωτίσει λίγο το σκοτάδι, έχει εκμεταλλευτεί τους φόβους αυτών των ανθρώπων. Τα ΜΜΕ τους προσφέρουν αυτό ακριβώς που θέλουν και δεν προσπαθούν ούτε στο ελάχιστο να τους σκουντήξουν μπας και αρχίσουν να σκέφτονται (πράγμα πολυ δύσκολο, ούτως ή άλλως). 

Τέλος πάντων, πολύ τα ανακατέψαμε και όλα στο ίδιο επιστρέφουν τελικά: στο πώς είναι η Αμερικανική ψυχολογία. 


* αυτό το έχουν κι οι Άγγλοι, παρεμπιπτόντως, υπάρχει ο φόβος στο ΗΒ ότι αν μορφωθείς πολύ θα μεγαλοπιαστείς και θα γίνεις "too good for your own good", κυρίως σαν φόβος ότι θα μείνεις άστεγος κοινωνικά (δεν θα ανήκεις σε καμία κοινωνική τάξη)
** Ενδαιφέρον βρήκα το ότι θεωρήθηκε ψεγάδι της Χίλαρης το ότι δεν χώρισε τον Μπιλ το '98 που για μένα είναι κουτσομπολίστικό και προσωπικό ζήτημα το οποίο δεν αφορά τους ψηφοφόρους. Σύμφωνα με το χριστιανοταλιμπανικό μοντέλο, δεν υπάρχει συγχώρηση για κάποιον που αθέτησε τους γαμήλιους όρους, μόνο διαζύγιο και ίσως και διαπόμπευση (διότι βεβαίως η γαμήλια τελετή αλά αγγλοσαξωνικά είναι ανταλλαγή όρων συμβολαίου που αναλαμβάνεις ισόβια).


----------



## rogne (Nov 19, 2016)

Τι να πω με όλες αυτές τις αναλύσεις για την καθυστερημένη Αμερική... Δεν αρκεί το ότι ο Ομπάμα σάρωσε για δυο τετραετίες στη σειρά; Δεν υπήρχαν τότε όλοι αυτοί (και αυτές), ήταν λίγοι, απείχαν, τι ακριβώς γινόταν δηλαδή; Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι όσο περνάνε οι μέρες επανακάμπτουν τα παλιά μοντέλα, οι παραδοσιακές εξηγήσεις (εντάσσω σε αυτές και τις ψυχολογικού τύπου), πράγμα ανούσιο, κατά την άποψή μου, για να μην πω και στρουθοκαμηλισμός. Βασικά, γιατί να μην το πω, η SBE το έχει πει ήδη κάμποσες φορές παραπάνω


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2016)

Με το συμπάθιο κιόλας, αλλά στις αναλύσεις μας πρέπει να ξεκινάμε από τους αριθμούς.

(1) Η Κλίντον πήρε (πολύ) περισσότερες ψήφους *συνολικά*.
(2) Ο Τραμπ βγήκε πρόεδρος επειδή πήρε περισσότερες ψήφους εκεί *όπου έπρεπε* να τις πάρει.

Απο ό,τι φαίνεται, στις κρίσιμες πολιτείες ό Τραμπ κινητοποίησε υπέρ του πολλούς που δεν είχαν ψηφίσει τις προηγούμενες φορές και η Κλίντον δεν συγκίνησε όλους εκείνους που είχαν ψηφίσει Ομπάμα.

Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η εκστρατεία της Κλίντον έκανε σοβαρά λάθη, θεωρώντας ψηφοφόρους και πολιτείες «δικά της» εκ των προτέρων. Την πάτησαν. Τέλος. Τέσσερα χρόνια Τραμπ (εκτός αν τον βαρεθούν οι Ρεπουμπλικανοί και τον σουτάρουν για κάποιον λόγο που δεν μπορούμε να φανταστούμε τώρα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2016)

Πολύ φοβάμαι πως θα είναι 8 χρόνια Τραμπ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2016)

...
The End Of Trump's Reign Could Be Way Sooner Than You Think


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2016)

Με το σύστημα των ΗΠΑ, αν πάψει να είναι πρόεδρος ο Τραμπ, το δίδυμο Πενς- Ράιαν θα είναι στην ουσία το Tea Party στην εξουσία. 
Οπότε, για το καλό των Αμερικανών, εύχομαι στον Τραμπ υγεία και μακροημέρευση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2016)

Αναλύσεων συνέχεια:
Donald Trump Is the Result of White Rage, Not Economic Anxiety

Trump’s pathway into the Oval Office is not really about white economic angst. Rather, Barack Obama’s election —and its powerful symbolism of black advancement— was the major trigger for the policy backlash that led to Donald Trump [...]
Republicans carved out this trench shortly after Obama’s 2008 victory. The GOP pushed through a number of laws at the state level to block as many of his voters, primarily African Americans, from the polls as possible. North Carolina targeted black voters with nearly “surgical precision.” Wisconsin Republicans were “giddy” about disfranchising African Americans, especially in Milwaukee. Florida’s GOP cut particular days of early voting to nullify the political participation of black churchgoers. Texas required certain types of government-issued photo IDs to vote and then ensured that nearly 1.6 million black and Latino citizens would have very limited access. Ohio skewed its early voting laws to diminish the turnout in the cities while also implementing a literacy test that officials applied only to those in urban counties.​ 
Κατά τ’ άλλα, ο νέος αντιπρόεδρος γιουχάρεται από το κοινό κατά την έξοδό του στο θέατρο στη Νέα Υόρκη. 
Αυτό το βρίσκω πιο ανησυχητικό για τους Αμερικανούς. Δηλαδή από τη μια καλό είναι το ότι οι απλοί πολίτες εκφράζουν τη δυσαρέσκειά τους, και είναι και πρόθυμοι, όπως λένε, να συνεχίσουν να την εκφράζουν για όλη την επόμενη τετραετία. Αλλά πόσο θα τραβήξει αυτός ο διχασμός και ως πού;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2016)

Η προσωπική μου ανάλυση είναι λιτή: η νίκη του Τραμπ και το Brexit είναι αποτελέσματα δύο πραγμάτων: α) άνοδος του εθνικισμού και β) ουγκ. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 20, 2016)

SBE said:


> Κατά τ’ άλλα, ο νέος αντιπρόεδρος γιουχάρεται από το κοινό κατά την έξοδό του στο θέατρο στη Νέα Υόρκη.
> Αυτό το βρίσκω πιο ανησυχητικό για τους Αμερικανούς. Δηλαδή από τη μια καλό είναι το ότι οι απλοί πολίτες εκφράζουν τη δυσαρέσκειά τους, και είναι και πρόθυμοι, όπως λένε, να συνεχίσουν να την εκφράζουν για όλη την επόμενη τετραετία. Αλλά πόσο θα τραβήξει αυτός ο διχασμός και ως πού;



Σοβαρά τώρα, αυτός ο διχασμός είναι αποτέλεσμα της άνισης εκπαίδευσης και της αδιαφορίας σχεδόν του συνόλου του δυτικού κόσμου να αντιληφθεί τα προβλήματα του υπέργηρου εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος και αντί να δώσουν έμφαση σ' αυτό, δαπανώντας τουλάχιστον τέσσερις φορές παραπάνω απ' ό,τι δαπανούν τώρα*, αναλώνονται σε βραχυπρόθεσμες πολιτικές, θεωρούν μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα τα ισοζύγια και την οικονομική πολιτική, την ανάπτυξη, το συμμάζεμα των δημοσίων εσόδων και τα ρέστα. Σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν λέω ότι αυτά είναι επουσιώδη προβλήματα. Αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα είναι απείρως σημαντικότερο τι είδους λαούς δημιουργείς παρά το οικονομικό κλίμα μιας δεκαετίας ή ακόμα και δύο. Υπάρχουν τρόποι να διορθωθούν αυτά, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι εύκολο (αν και κυρίως αυτό που λείπει είναι η βούληση). Το να διορθώσεις την κουλτούρα, την διαπαιδαγώγηση, την μόρφωση και τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται ένας λαός είναι από τιτάνια δύσκολο ως παντελώς ακατόρθωτο και είναι αυτό που οδηγεί σε εμφυλίους και τελικά διεθνείς πολέμους. Δεν λέω ότι οι λόγοι συρράξεων είναι μόνο αυτοί, αλλά σίγουρα η κατάσταση δεν βοηθιέται από το ότι η οικοδόμηση του χαρακτήρα ολόκληρων λαών έχει αφεθεί στην τύχη, στην προσπάθεια να βρεθούν λύσεις για πράγματα που έχουν πρακτικές λύσεις.


* ο μέσος όρος των δυτικών κρατών.


----------



## Earion (Nov 20, 2016)

Συμφωνώ με την ουσία της παρέμβασής σου, Ελληγενή.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2016)

Αυτό που λες Έλλη δεν ειναι εύκολα μετρήσιμο και όπως λες κι εσύ, είναι δύσκολο. 
Επιπλέον δεν είναι μόνο περίπτωση μορφωμένοι εναντίον αμόρφωτων. Παραείναι απλοικό αυτό το μοντέλο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2016)

SBE said:


> Κατά τ’ άλλα, ο νέος αντιπρόεδρος γιουχάρεται από το κοινό κατά την έξοδό του στο θέατρο στη Νέα Υόρκη.


Και όχι μόνο ο νέος αντιπρόεδρος: 
Kanye West booed as fans 'walk out' during rant: 'I would have voted for Trump'


----------



## Palavra (Nov 21, 2016)

Αφήνω κι αυτό εδώ: Research says there are ways to reduce racial bias. Calling people racist isn’t one of them.


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2016)

Ωραίο άρθρο. Αν και δεν το λέει ξεκάθαρα, υπαινίσσεται, νομίζω, σε διάφορα σημεία ότι ο ρατσισμός (τουλάχιστον σήμερα) τείνει να είναι δομικός, συστημικός ή αντικειμενικός (δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποια είναι η κατάλληλη λέξη, ίσως καμία απ' τις τρεις), επιβάλλεται με διάφορους, χμ, intersectional τρόπους και δεν υιοθετείται κατά κανόνα ως υποκειμενική στάση. Με τρόπο αντίστροφο απ' ό,τι οι Αμερικανοί, ίσως κάτι να έχουν να πουν επ' αυτού και οι κάτοικοι γύρω απ' τα φραουλοχώραφα της Μανωλάδας, των οποίων ο δήμαρχος, αν θυμόμαστε, λέγεται Ναμπίλ Μοράντ και είναι από τη Χομς...


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Και όχι μόνο ο νέος αντιπρόεδρος:
> Kanye West booed as fans 'walk out' during rant: 'I would have voted for Trump'



Οι καλλιτέχνες έχουν το ακαταλόγιστο γιατί έχει καεί το μυαλό από την κραιπάλη. 
Τώρα που είπαμε για καλλιτέχνες, ήρθε στην προσοχή μου το φρούτο που αυτοαποκαλέιται Milo Yiannopoulos, που είναι λέει Βρετανός δημοσιογράφος (ΟΘΝΤΚ), που εργάζεται στο αμερικανικό ειδησεογραφικό σάιτ Breibart, το οποίο ανήκει ιδεολογικά στο alt-right. Ο τύπος θεωρήθηκε υπεύθυνος για μεγάλη μερίδα ψεύτικων ειδήσεων που επηρέασαν την κοινή γνώμη υπέρ του Τραμπ. Βεβαίως αν η κοινή γνώμη επηρεάζεται από το είδος των ειδήσεων που γράφει αυτός, φέρτε μου ένα διαστημόπλοιο να πάω σε άλλο πλανήτη, γιατί αυτός εδώ έχει αποικιστεί απο εξωγήινους που έχουν πάρει τη μορφή μας και όπου να *’*ναι θα με φάνε κι εμένα.  :devil:
Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα, σε πρόσφατο άρθρο του επικαλείται έρευνες (που δεν τις αναφέρει) για να μας πει ότι θα πρέπει να βάλουν τα πανεπιστήμια όρια στον αριθμό των γυναικών που γίνονται δεκτές για σπουδές στις θετικές επιστήμες, επειδή η επιστήμη (γενικώς και αορίστως) έχει δείξει ότι οι περισσότερες πτυχιούχες θετικών επιστημών δεν εργάζονται στον κλάδο τους και με το να παίρνουν τις θέσεις κρατάνε απ’ έξω τα αγόρια που θέλουν να σπουδάσουν. 
Είχα μια συζήτηση με Αμερικανούς, οι οποίοι παίρνουν στα σοβαρά τον Milo Yiannopoulos. Δηλαδή δεν πιστεύουν τις ειδήσεις του, αλλά παίρνουν στα σοβαρά την επιρροή που έχει στο πλατύ κοινό. Ίσως να έχουν δίκιο που τον φοβούνται, αλλά εγώ από αυτά που διάβασα πιστέυω ότι πρόκειται για perfοrmance artist, που θέλει απλά να φτάσει στα όρια της ευπιστίας του κοινού. Κι αυτό μάλλον φάινεται από αυτά που λέει ο ίδιος για τον εαυτό του, που μπάζουν απο παντού —το βιογραφικό του είναι συλλογή ανακριβειών, μάλλον επίτηδες για να δει αν τον καταλάβαμε, με πρώτο και καλύτερο το όνομα, που μάλλον το βρήκε σε κανέναν Χρυσό Οδηγό και το υιοθέτησε. Τι γίνεται όμως με αυτούς που τον πιστεύουν και τον θεωρούν εκφραστή τους; Τι ελπίδα υπάρχει να σοβαρέψουν;

Και πώς είναι λύση η παιδεία, που έλεγε ο Ελληγενής πιο πάνω; 
Η παιδεία μπορεί να σε κάνει να αναπτύξεις την κριτική σου σκέψη και να μπορείς να καταλάβεις πότε σε δουλεύουν. Μπορεί να σε κάνει να δεις τα κακά του φανατισμού κλπ., αλλά αν πρόκειται να σου επιβάλλει συγκεκριμένη ιδεολογία, τότε δεν είναι παιδεία, είναι πλύση εγκεφάλου.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Αφήνω κι αυτό εδώ: Research says there are ways to reduce racial bias. Calling people racist isn’t one of them.



Εγώ βλέπω κάτι άλλο στο άρθρο, που δεν το αναφέρει ο Rogne στην κατα τ’ άλλα σωστή παρατήρησή του: ότι βιαστήκαμε πολύ στην Ελλάδα να κατηγορήσουμε τους ψηφοφόρους της ΧΑ για ρατσισμό, εθνικισμό, ναζισμό και όλα εις —ισμό (εκτός από σεισμό), και να απορρίψουμε τις ανησυχίες τους. 
Ομοίως, βιαζόμαστε να κατηγορήσουμε όποιον έχει ανησυχίες για οποιοδήποτε ζήτημα. Π.χ. το προσφυγικό. 
Μήπως θα βοηθούσε κι εμάς τους πεφωτισμένους μια συζήτηση με κάποιον που έχει τέτοιες ανησυχίες;

Από την άλλη, δεν ξέρω πόσοι Έλληνες θα μπορούσαν να εκφράσουν τις ανησυχίες τους με τον τρόπο που βλέπουμε να δείχνει το άρθρο, δηλαδή να εχουν συγκροτημένη σκέψη και να μη λένε ατεκμηρίωτες βλακείες.


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2016)

Ναι, δεν το ανέφερα αυτό που λες για τη ΧΑ, SBE, γιατί δεν το πιστεύω. "Κατά κανόνα" έγραψα για τον ρατσισμό, όχι ανεξαιρέτως: αν είχαν και στην Αμερική την επιλογή ΧΑ, ε, ένα κομμάτι των ψηφοφόρων του Τραμπ σίγουρα θα τη διάλεγαν και θα έβαζαν ευχαρίστως τα λευκά σεντόνια με τις κουκούλες για έμφαση... Στη μονίμως μετεμφυλιακή-μεταχουντική και εσχάτως εν κρίσει Ελλάδα, όπου διατίθεται πλέον η εν λόγω επιλογή, το βλέπουμε μπετοναρισμένο το ποσοστό της ΧΑ (και ανεξάρτητα φυσικά από το πρόσφατο προσφυγικό). Πλην εξαιρέσεων, υποθέτω (γιατί εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν παντού), κάποιοι άνθρωποι είναι πατενταρισμένοι φασίστες, τι να γίνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2016)

SBE said:


> Και πώς είναι λύση η παιδεία, που έλεγε ο Ελληγενής πιο πάνω;
> Η παιδεία μπορεί να σε κάνει να αναπτύξεις την κριτική σου σκέψη και να μπορείς να καταλάβεις πότε σε δουλευουν. Μπορεί να σε κάνει να δεις τα κακά του φανατισμού κλπ., αλλά αν πρόκειται να σου επιβάλλει συγκεκριμένη ιδεολογία, τότε δεν είναι παιδεία, είναι πλύση εγκεφάλου.



Η παιδεία δεν θα σου επιβάλλει συγκεκριμένη ιδεολογία, από εδώ ή από εκεί. Αυτή θα την αποκτήσεις μόνος σου. Η παιδεία (υποτίθεται ότι) δεν θα αφήσει να γίνεις έρμαιο των πολιτικών απατεώνων. 

Αντί «πολιτικών απατεώνων» είχα γράψει αρχικά «φιδέμπορων», μετά αναρωτήθηκα αν θα ήταν σωστότερο γραμματικά το «φιδεμπόρων» --μάλλον ναι-- και μετά, αναρωτήθηκα τι σχέση έχουν εδώ οι έμποροι φιδέ και το πέταξα εντελώς...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2016)

SBE said:


> Οι καλλιτέχνες έχουν το ακαταλόγιστο γιατί έχει καεί το μυαλό απο την κραιπάλη.



Εδώ συζητάμε για στερεότυπα κλπ ή να το αφήσουμε αυτό για αλλού;


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ έχω. (...)



Έχω κι εγώ πρόχειρο παράδειγμα συζήτησης με τέτοιο άτομο, με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά (στη συζήτηση, αλλά πιθανολογώ και στο άτομο, κρίνοντας απ' όσα λέει η Παλάβρα). Το θεωρώ όμως από τις εξαιρέσεις του κανόνα "ψηφοφόρος ΧΑ", και όχι μόνο επειδή στη δική μου περίπτωση μιλάμε για περιπλανώμενο ψηφοφόρο από το 2012 και μετά. Και συστηματικά ν' αρχίσει να ψηφίζει ΧΑ, άντε να το κατατάξω στους "μέσους ψηφοφόρους Τραμπ" του παραπάνω άρθρου ή στους συστηματικά διαμαρτυρόμενους για ξεκάθαρα υλικούς λόγους: πάλι κόπηκαν οι συντάξεις, πάλι δεν έπεσε η ανεργία, πάλι αυξήθηκαν οι φόροι, κλπ. Για τον σκληρό πυρήνα των ψηφοφόρων ΧΑ, αυτά μετράνε μεν, προέχουν όμως τα άλλα, τα "μερακλίδικα", τα εθνολαϊκοτέτοια και τα χουντοεμφυλιακοαποτάλλα. Κι αν ακόμα εγκαταλείψουν ποτέ τη ΧΑ κάποιοι από αυτούς (ξέρω 'γω, γιατί ο Μητσοτάκης είπε ότι θα τα φτιάξει όλα, και άλλωστε έχει κι αυτός καλά παλικάρια στις τάξεις του, ή γιατί οι Φαηλομπαλτάκοι θα βρουν πλάτες και θα πουλήσουν τον δικό τους εμετό καλύτερα), πάλι τα άλλα θα μετράνε στο κεφάλι τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2016)

Σε συζήτηση με άτομα που πιστεύουν ότι έχουμε πετρέλαια που μπορούμε να αντλήσουμε με κόστος που συμφέρει, αλλά δεν μας αφήνουν γιατί είμαστε η Ελλαδίτσα, καλό είναι να αναφέρονται τα παραδείγματα μικρών κρατών με χρόνιο μπούλινγκ από τους γείτονές τους κι όχι μόνο, που μια χαρά κατάφεραν να αντλήσουν όπου συνέφερε.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2016)

Eπομένως έρχεστε στα λόγια μου: _δεν ξέρω πόσοι Έλληνες θα μπορούσαν να εκφράσουν τις ανησυχίες τους με τον τρόπο που βλέπουμε να δείχνει το άρθρο, δηλαδή να εχουν συγκροτημένη σκέψη και να μη λένε ατεκμηρίωτες βλακείες_. 

Πόσοι Έλληνες πιστεύουν κάποιο από τα σημεία που επισημαίνει η Παλ; Όχι όλα, έστω κι ένα. Δυστυχώς πάρα πολλοί, και δεν είναι όλοι οπαδοί της ΧΑ, είναι όλου του πολιτικού φάσματος. Ξέρω άνθρωπο που είναι φιλόλογος σε γυμνάσιο, δηλώνει κεντροδεξιός (πρώην ΝΔ, νυν Σύριζα) και πιστεύει ότι μας ψεκάζουν. Επειδή δεν σκαμπάζει γρυ από μη φιλολογικά, δεν μπορείς να του εξηγήσεις περι ατμόσφαιρας και καυσαερίων, γιατί αρνείται να τα πιστέψει. Ξέρω επίσης κεντροαριστερό (πρώην ΠΑΣΟΚ, νυν Σύριζα) που πιστεύει επίσης ότι μας ψεκάζουν και ότι δεν έχει νόημα οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια για οτιδήποτε, όλα είναι στημένα κλπ. Κι αυτός δεν καταλαβαίνει γρυ από επιστήμη, παρόλο που έχει πενήντα τάμπλετ, σμαρτόφωνα κλπ. 

ΥΓ. Πρόκειται για αληθινά παραδείγματα. Ο ένας είναι ξάδερφός μου κι ο άλλος σύζυγος φίλης μου. Τους αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ, αλλά δε γίνεται. Και δε γίνεται να μην μιλάμε πολιτικά, γιατί πάντα ξεκινάνε με «πώς είναι η ζωή έξω;» και δεν πιστεύουν ό,τι και να τους πω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Σε συζήτηση με άτομα που πιστεύουν ότι έχουμε πετρέλαια που μπορούμε να αντλήσουμε με κόστος που συμφέρει, αλλά δεν μας αφήνουν γιατί είμαστε η Ελλαδίτσα, καλό είναι να αναφέρονται τα παραδείγματα μικρών κρατών με χρόνιο μπούλινγκ από τους γείτονές τους κι όχι μόνο, που μια χαρά κατάφεραν να αντλήσουν όπου συνέφερε.



Όποιος δεν θέλει να πειστεί δεν πείθεται, Έλλη. Αυτό που λες προϋποθέτει ότι ο συνομιλητής μας θα έχει ανοιχτό μυαλό και δεν θα πιστεύει ότι ξέρει την Αλήθεια (με κεφαλαίο). 

Περί Κάνιε Γουέστ: Δόχτορα, υπάρχει και το χιούμορ. Και τα στερεότυπα έχουν τη θέση τους σ’ αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2016)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο Τραμπ είπε ότι θα φέρει δουλειές στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά μέχρι τώρα έχει κάνει φοβερό αουτσόρσινγκ:
How Teens In The Balkans Are Duping Trump Supporters With Fake News

Over the past year, the Macedonian town of Veles (population 45,000) has experienced a digital gold rush as locals launched at least 140 US politics websites. These sites have American-sounding domain names such as WorldPoliticus.com, TrumpVision365.com, USConservativeToday.com, DonaldTrumpNews.co, and USADailyPolitics.com. They almost all publish aggressively pro-Trump content aimed at conservatives and Trump supporters in the US.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2016)

SBE said:


> Eπομένως έρχεστε στα λόγια μου: _δεν ξέρω πόσοι Έλληνες θα μπορούσαν να εκφράσουν τις ανησυχίες τους με τον τρόπο που βλέπουμε να δείχνει το άρθρο, δηλαδή να εχουν συγκροτημένη σκέψη και να μη λένε ατεκμηρίωτες βλακείες_.
> 
> Πόσοι Έλληνες πιστεύουν κάποιο από τα σημεία που επισημαίνει η Παλ; Όχι όλα, έστω κι ένα. Δυστυχώς πάρα πολλοί, και δεν είναι όλοι οπαδοί της ΧΑ, είναι όλου του πολιτικού φάσματος. Ξέρω άνθρωπο που είναι φιλόλογος σε γυμνάσιο, δηλώνει κεντροδεξιός (πρώην ΝΔ, νυν Σύριζα) και πιστεύει ότι μας ψεκάζουν. Επειδή δεν σκαμπάζει γρυ από μη φιλολογικά, δεν μπορείς να του εξηγήσεις περι ατμόσφαιρας και καυσαερίων, γιατί αρνείται να τα πιστέψει. Ξέρω επίσης κεντροαριστερό (πρώην ΠΑΣΟΚ, νυν Σύριζα) που πιστεύει επίσης ότι μας ψεκάζουν και ότι δεν έχει νόημα οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια για οτιδήποτε, όλα είναι στημένα κλπ. Κι αυτός δεν καταλαβαίνει γρυ από επιστήμη, παρόλο που έχει πενήντα τάμπλετ, σμαρτόφωνα κλπ.
> 
> ΥΓ. Πρόκειται για αληθινά παραδείγματα. Ο ένας είναι ξάδερφός μου κι ο άλλος σύζυγος φίλης μου. Τους αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ, αλλά δε γίνεται. Και δε γίνεται να μην μιλάμε πολιτικά, γιατί πάντα ξεκινάνε με «πώς είναι η ζωή έξω;» και δεν πιστεύουν ό,τι και να τους πω.



Άρα ποια είναι η αντίρρησή σου στην προηγούμενη ανάλυσή μου περί εκπαίδευσης; Δεν είναι φανερό από πού πηγάζουν όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα;

Εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ τραγωδία που ένας νευροχειρούργος της κλάσης του Μπεν Κάρσον είναι στην πραγματικότητα από τους πιο ψεκασμένους πολίτες.


----------



## rogne (Nov 21, 2016)

Νομίζω, SBE και Helle, ότι αναφέρεστε παραπάνω σε εγκυκλοπαιδικού τύπου συζητήσεις με τους άλλους, συζητήσεις δηλαδή που τσεκάρουν τις γνώσεις τους, τη ροπή τους σε μυθεύματα κλπ.: συζητήσεις ακριβώς εκείνου του είδους που το άρθρο της Παλάβρας (εννοώ το άρθρο που έφερε η Παλάβρα) συνιστά εντόνως ν' αποφεύγονται, γιατί η πολιτική συμπεριφορά δεν είναι πρωτίστως ζήτημα γνώσεων, αλλά ζήτημα εμπειριών και βιωμένων αντιλήψεων. Διαφορετικά ξαναπέφτουμε στο χάσμα μορφωμένων και αμόρφωτων, και δεν βγαίνουμε ποτέ. Επίσης, συζητάμε μονίμως κυκλικά κι εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2016)

Έχω δώσει την εντύπωση πως όταν αναφέρομαι σε παιδεία, εκπαίδευση και μόρφωση αναφέρομαι σε γνώσεις; Αν, ναι, συγγνώμη, αλλά φυσικά και δεν εννοώ αυτό. Ίσως έχουμε διαφορετικούς ορισμούς για το τι είναι μορφωμένος/καλλιεργημένος άνθρωπος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 23, 2016)

Εδώ, αναλυτικά στοιχεία από τα exit polls του CNN όπου φαίνεται, μεταξύ άλλων, και η γυναικεία ψήφος.

Και δυο άρθρα:
The real 'shy Trump' vote - how 53% of white women pushed him to victory 
Women Aren't Responsible for Hillary Clinton’s Defeat

Με δυο λόγια, λευκές χωρίς πτυχίο ανώτερης εκπαίδευσης από αγροτικές περιοχές* ψήφισαν Τραμπ. Όχι συντριπτικά, αλλά ψήφισαν, σε αντίθεση με τις μαύρες που ψήφισαν Κλίντον σε ποσοστά 94%.


____________________
*Το σβήνω, γιατί ξαναδιαβάζοντας τα στοιχεία και τα άρθρα σχηματίζω την εντύπωση πως κυρίως έπαιξε ρόλο το μορφωτικό επίπεδο. Κάτι ανάλογο με αυτά που γράφει το άρθρο που έφερε η SBE παραπάνω δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2016)

Πολύ καλά τα στοιχεία του CNN, ευχ Παλ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Με δυο λόγια, λευκές χωρίς πτυχίο ανώτερης εκπαίδευσης από αγροτικές περιοχές* ψήφισαν Τραμπ. Όχι συντριπτικά, αλλά ψήφισαν, σε αντίθεση με τις μαύρες που ψήφισαν Κλίντον σε ποσοστά 94%.




Τρομερή έκπληξη, θα έλεγα αν μόλις είχα έρθει από τον γαλαξία της Ανδρομέδας.


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2016)

Και ξεκινάμε...
Trump to scrap Nasa climate research in crackdown on ‘politicized science’


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2016)

Τα είχα πει. Και το φοβόμουν αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2016)

Είπε ότι θα δώσει τα λεφτά της έρευνας στην εξερεύνηση του διαστήματος. 
Και φυσικά αυτό μονο ένα αποτέλεσμα θα έχει: περισσότερες μίζες, καθώς ένα σωρό εταιρίες σκοτώνονται για να παίρνουν δουλειές από τη ΝΑΣΑ. Το πρόγραμμα της παρακολούθησης της κλιματικής αλλαγής γίνεται με δορυφόρους και συσκευές που έχουν ήδη πληρωθεί και ξεχρεωθεί, ενώ η εξερεύνηση του διαστήματος σημαίνει περισσότερα συμβόλαια για κατασκευή δορυφόρων κλπ. 
Ήδη έχει δείξει ότι τον ενδιαφέρουν οι μίζες. Αν είδες ποια έβαλε στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας--άνθρωπο που έχει συγκρουστέι στο παρελθόν με τους δασκάλους γιατί υποστηρίζει την ιδιωτικοποίηση της κρατικής παιδείας (δηλαδή το να πληρώνει στο κράτος για να πηγαίνουν οι μαθητές σε ιδιωτικά σχολεία). Μη μου πεις ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν φωνάζει απο μακριά ΜΙΖΑ. Ίσως όχι για τον πρόεδρο, ίσως όχι για τον υπουργό παιδείας, αλλά σίγουρα για όποιον έχει τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία που παίρνουν μαθητές από τα κρατικά με λεφτά του φορολογούμενου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2016)

Μα... αφού είναι αντισυστημικός!


----------



## Tktk20 (Dec 10, 2016)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο κακή η εκλογή Τραμπ. Με Κλίντον θα είχαμε Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο ίσως... Εγώ, σαν Αμερικανός πολίτης από τη μητέρα μου, όπως κι όσοι έχουμε αμερικανική υπηκοότητα στην οικογένεια, ψηφίσαμε όλοι Τραμπ, κανείς δεν ψήφισε Κλίντον...


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2016)

Tktk20 αναρωτιέμαι αν στη συζήτηση περί ομοφυλοφιλίας θα μας πεις ότι είσαι γκει και αν μετά στη συζητηση περί προσφύγων θα μας πεις ότι είσαι πρόσφυγας, στη συζήτηση περί παιδείας ότι είσαι δάσκαλος και στη συζήτηση περι μετανάστευσης ότι είσαι μετανάστης.


----------



## Archangelos (Dec 13, 2016)

Tktk20 said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο κακή η εκλογή Τραμπ.


Να ρωτήξω κάτι, ποιος κυβερνά τις ΗΠΑ;


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2017)

They're on Rushmore, but we'll rush more.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2017)

...
Ο Μελ Μπρουκς σε ρόλο Κυβερνήτη, στο Blazing Saddles πριν από 43 χρόνια:






HEDLEY LAMARR: Governor, may I disturb you for a moment, sir? If you will just sign this, governor. Right here.
GOVERNOR: Yes, what the hell is it?
HEDLEY LAMARR: Under the provisions of this bill we would snatch 200,00 acres of Indian territory, which we have deemed unsafe for their use at this time. They’re such children.
GOVERNOR: 200,000 acres? 200,000 acres? What will it cost, man? What will it cost?
HEDLEY LAMARR: A box of these (box of paddle balls).
GOVERNOR: Are you crazy? They’ll never go for it, and then again they might. Little red devils! They love toys!
May I try one? These things are defective.
HEDLEY LAMARR: Right as usual, sir.
GOVERNOR: Show-off!
HEDLEY LAMARR: Just sign this, sir. Right here.
GOVERNOR: Okay, give us a hand here. Work, work, work! Work, work, work! Work, work, work! (stares at his secretary’s chest) Hello boys. Have a good nights rest. I missed you!
HEDLEY LAMARR: Just one more bill for you to sign, sir.
GOVERNOR: What is this?
HEDLEY LAMARR: This is the bill that will convert the State Hospital for the Insane into the William J. Le Petomane Memorial Gambling Casino for the Insane.
GOVERNOR: Gentlemen, this... this bill will be a giant step forward in the treatment of the insane gambler.
HEDLEY LAMARR: Yes, bravo! Beautiful.
GOVERNOR: Thank you, Hedy. Thank you.
HEDLEY LAMARR: It's not Hedy. It's Hedley. Hedley Lamarr.
GOVERNOR: What the hell are you worried about? This is 1874. You'll be able to sue her. All right, help me in with this.
HEDLEY LAMARR: Just, ah, think of your secretary. 
GOVERNOR: Ah, that was a very good suggestion. Okay, is that it? Anything else?
HEDLEY LAMARR: Just this urgent telegram from Rock Ridge. It arrived last Friday.
GOVERNOR: Read it! Read it, you wild bitch!
HEDLEY LAMARR: "Sheriff murdered. Church meeting bombed. Reign of terror must cease. Send new sheriff immediately."
GOVERNOR: Holy underware! Sheriff murdered! Innocent women and children blown to bits! We’ve got to protect our phony baloney jobs, gentlemen. We must do something about this, immediately, immediately, immediately!
ALL: Harrumph! Harrumph! Harrumph! Harrumph! Harrumph!
GOVERNOR: I didn’t get a ‘harrumph’ out of that guy!
HEDLEY LAMARR: Give the governor a harrumph!
REPORTER: Harrumph!
GOVERNOR: You watch your ass.


"The presidency! Hail to the Chief!" Give the "President" a "Trump!" 






Η φαντασία εμπνέεται από την πραγματικότητα —προφητικά, γιατί η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται— και η πραγματικότητα ξεπερνά τη φαντασία.


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2017)

*The Guardian*
3 February 2017

*My dad predicted Trump in 1985 — it’s not Orwell, he warned, it’s Brave New World *

The ascent of Donald Trump has proved Neil Postman’s argument in _Amusing Ourselves to Death_ was right. 
Here’s what we can do about it.
​ 
Over the last year, as the presidential campaign grew increasingly bizarre and Donald Trump took us places we had never been before, I saw a spike in media references to _Amusing Ourselves to Death_, a book written by my late father, Neil Postman, which anticipated back in 1985 so much about what has become of our current public discourse.

At Forbes, one contributor wrote that the book “may help explain the otherwise inexplicable”. CNN noted that Trump’s allegedly shocking “ascent would not have surprised Postman”. At _ChristianPost.com_, Richard D. Land reflected on reading the book three decades ago and feeling “dumbfounded ... by Postman’s prophetic insights into what was then America’s future and is now too often a painful description of America’s present”. Last month, a headline at Paste Magazine asked: “Did Neil Postman Predict the Rise of Trump and Fake News?”

Colleagues and former students of my father, who taught at New York University for more than 40 years and who died in 2003, would now and then email or Facebook message me, after the latest Trumpian theatrics, wondering, “What would Neil think?” or noting glumly, “Your dad nailed it.”

The central argument of Amusing Ourselves is simple: there were two landmark dystopian novels written by brilliant British cultural critics —_Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley  and _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell— and we Americans had mistakenly feared and obsessed over the vision portrayed in the latter book (an information-censoring, movement-restricting, individuality-emaciating state) rather than the former (a technology-sedating, consumption-engorging, instant-gratifying bubble). 

The misplaced focus on Orwell was understandable: after all, for decades the cold war had made communism —as embodied by _Nineteen Eighty-Four_’s Big Brother— the prime existential threat to America and to the greatest of American virtues, freedom. And, to put a bow on it, the actual year, 1984, was fast approaching when my father was writing his book, so we had Orwell’s powerful vision on the brain.

Whoops. Within a half-decade, the Berlin Wall came down. Two years later, the Soviet Union collapsed.

“We were keeping our eye on 1984,” my father wrote. “When the year came and the prophecy didn’t, thoughtful Americans sang softly in praise of themselves. The roots of liberal democracy had held. Wherever else the terror had happened, we, at least, had not been visited by Orwellian nightmares.”

Unfortunately, there remained a vision we Americans did need to guard against, one that was percolating right then, in the 1980s. The president was a former actor and polished communicator. Our political discourse (if you could call it that) was day by day diminished to soundbites (“Where’s the beef?” and “I’m paying for this microphone” became two “gotcha” moments, apparently testifying to the speaker’s political formidableness).

The nation increasingly got its “serious” information not from newspapers, which demand a level of deliberation and active engagement, but from television: Americans watched an average of 20 hours of TV a week. (My father noted that _USA Today_, which launched in 1982 and featured colorized images, quick-glance lists and charts, and much shorter stories, was really a newspaper mimicking the look and feel of TV news.) 

But it wasn’t simply the magnitude of TV exposure that was troubling. It was that the audience was being conditioned to get its information faster, in a way that was less nuanced and, of course, image-based. As my father pointed out, a written sentence has a level of verifiability to it: it is true or not true —or, at the very least, we can have a meaningful discussion over its truth. (This was pre-truthiness, pre-“alternative facts”.) 

But an image? One never says a picture is true or false. It either captures your attention or it doesn’t. The more TV we watched, the more we expected —and with our finger on the remote, the more we demanded— that not just our sitcoms and cop procedurals and other “junk TV” be entertaining but also our news and other issues of import. Digestible. Visually engaging. Provocative. In short, amusing. All the time. Sorry, C-Span.

This was, in spirit, the vision that Huxley predicted way back in 1931, the dystopia my father believed we should have been watching out for. He wrote:
 
What Orwell feared were those who would ban books. What Huxley feared was that there would be no reason to ban a book, for there would be no one who wanted to read one. Orwell feared those who would deprive us of information. Huxley feared those who would give us so much that we would be reduced to passivity and egoism. Orwell feared that the truth would be concealed from us. Huxley feared the truth would be drowned in a sea of irrelevance. Orwell feared we would become a captive culture. Huxley feared we would become a trivial culture.
​ 
1984 —the year, not the novel— looks positively quaint now. One-third of a century later, we all carry our own personalized screens on us, at all times, and rather than seven broadcast channels plus a smattering of cable, we have a virtual infinity of options. 

Today, the average weekly screen time for an American adult —brace yourself; this is not a typo— is 74 hours (and still going up). We watch when we want, not when anyone tells us, and usually alone, and often while doing several other things. The soundbite has been replaced by virality, meme, hot take, tweet. Can serious national issues really be explored in any coherent, meaningful way in such a fragmented, attention-challenged environment?

Sure, times change. Technology and innovation wait for no man. Get with the program. But how engaged can any populace be when the most we’re asked to do is to like or not like a particular post, or “sign” an online petition? How seriously should anyone take us, or should we take ourselves, when the “optics” of an address or campaign speech —raucousness, maybe actual violence, childishly attention-craving gestures or facial expressions— rather than the content of the speech determines how much “airtime” it gets, and how often people watch, share and favorite it?

My father’s book warned of what was coming, but others have seen and feared aspects of it, too (Norbert Wiener, Sinclair Lewis, Marshall McLuhan, Jacques Ellul, David Foster Wallace, Sherry Turkle, Douglas Rushkoff, Naomi Klein, Edward Snowden, to name a few).

Our public discourse has become so trivialized, it’s astounding that we still cling to the word “debates” for what our presidential candidates do onstage when facing each other. Really? Who can be shocked by the rise of a reality TV star, a man given to loud, inflammatory statements, many of which are spectacularly untrue but virtually all of which make for what used to be called “good television”?

Who can be appalled when the coin of the realm in public discourse is not experience, thoughtfulness or diplomacy but the ability to amuse —no matter how maddening or revolting the amusement?

So, yes, my dad nailed it. Did he also predict that the leader we would pick for such an age, when we had become perhaps terminally enamored of our technologies and amusements, would almost certainly possess fascistic tendencies? I believe he called this, too. 

For all the ways one can define fascism (and there are many), one essential trait is its allegiance to no idea of right but its own: it is, in short, ideological narcissism. It creates a myth that is irrefutable (much in the way that an image’s “truth” cannot be disproved), in perpetuity, because of its authoritarian, unrestrained nature. 

“Television is a speed-of-light medium, a present-centered medium,” my father wrote. “Its grammar, so to say, permits no access to the past ... history can play no significant role in image politics. For history is of value only to someone who takes seriously the notion that there are patterns in the past which may provide the present with nourishing traditions.” 

Later in that passage, Czesław Miłosz, winner of the Nobel prize for literature, is cited for remarking in his 1980 acceptance speech that that era was notable for “a refusal to remember”; my father notes Miłosz referencing “the shattering fact that there are now more than one hundred books in print that deny that the Holocaust ever took place”.

Again: how quaint. 

While fake news has been with us as long as there have been agendas, and from both sides of the political aisle, we’re now witnessing —thanks to Breitbart News, Infowars and perpetuation of myths like the one questioning Barack Obama’s origins —a sort of distillation, a fine-tuning. 

“An Orwellian world is much easier to recognize, and to oppose, than a Huxleyan,” my father wrote. “Everything in our background has prepared us to know and resist a prison when the gates begin to close around us ... [but] who is prepared to take arms against a sea of amusements?”

I wish I could tell you that, for all his prescience, my father also supplied a solution. He did not. He saw his job as identifying a serious, under-addressed problem, then asking a set of important questions about the problem. He knew it would be hard to find an easy answer to the damages wrought by “technopoly”. It was a systemic problem, one baked as much into our individual psyches as into our culture. 

But we need more than just hope for a way out. We need a strategy, or at least some tactics.

First: treat false allegations as an opportunity. Seek information as close to the source as possible. The internet represents a great chance for citizens to do their own hunting – there’s ample primary source material, credible eyewitnesses, etc, out there —though it can also be manipulated to obfuscate that. No one’s reality, least of all our collective one, should be a grotesque game of telephone.

Second: don’t expect “the media” to do this job for you. Some of its practitioners do, brilliantly and at times heroically. But most of the media exists to sell you things. Its allegiance is to boosting circulation, online traffic, ad revenue. Don’t begrudge it that. But then don’t be suckered about the reasons why Story X got play and Story Y did not.

Third: for journalists, Jay Rosen, a former student of my father’s and a leading voice in the movement known as “public journalism”, offers several useful, practical suggestions. 

Finally, and most importantly, it should be the responsibility of schools to make children aware of our information environments, which in many instances have become our entertainment environments, but there is little evidence that schools are equipped or care to do this. So someone has to.

We must teach our children, from a very young age, to be skeptics, to listen carefully, to assume everyone is lying about everything. (Well, maybe not _everyone_.) Check sources. Consider what wasn’t said. Ask questions. Understand that every storyteller has a bias —and so does every platform.

We all laughed —some of us, anyway— at Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert’s version of the news, to some extent because everything had become a joke. If we wish not to be “soma”-tized (Huxley’s word) by technology, to be something less than smiling idiots and complicit in the junking of our own culture, then “what is required of us now is a new era of responsibility ... giving our all to a difficult task. This is the price and the promise of citizenship.”

My father didn’t write those last words – our recently retired president said them in his final inaugural address. He’s right. It will be difficult. It’s not so amusing any more.

https://www.theguardian.com/media/2...ves-to-death-neil-postman-trump-orwell-huxley

Υ.Γ. Να διαβαστεί σε συνδυασμό με τα εξής νήματα τηςΛεξιλογίας: αυτό (από ανάρτηση 21 έως ανάρτηση 26), και αυτό.


----------



## Earion (Feb 5, 2017)

*Γιατί ο Άντεργουντ συνέβαλε στην εκλογή Τραμπ*

από τον ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΒΑΜΒΑΚΑ
​ 
*House* *of* *Cards**. **Δραματική **τηλεοπτική σειρά που **άρχισε να προβάλλεται το **2013. 
Δημιουργός**: Beau **Willimon. **Παίζουν**: Kevin **Spacey, Michel Gill, Robin **Wright. 
**Προβολή: **Netflix**. **Ο πέμπτος κύκλος της σειράς θα αρχίσει να προβάλλεται στις 24 Φεβρουαρίου 2017.*
​ 
_Η μεγάλη αποδοχή που γνωρίζει παγκοσμίως το _House of Cards _χρειάζεται να μας προβληματίσει __για το, ενδιαφέρον σε κάθε περίπτωση, φαινόμενο η μητρόπολη του παγκόσμιου θεάματος να μετα­μορφώνεται σε πυρήνα αντισυστημικών αναγνώσεων της πολιτικής και κοινωνικής πραγματικότη­__τας και να εξάγει σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις προϊόντα πολιτισμικού αντιιμπεριαλισμού.
_
Μια από τις πιο επιτυχημένες σειρές της νέας αμερικανι­κής τηλεόρασης, με ιδιαίτερη απήχηση και στην Ελλάδα, το _House __of __Cards, _συνέβαλε αποφασιστικά στην εκλογή του Ντόναλντ Τραμπ στην προεδρία των ΗΠΑ. Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια να αποδειχτεί κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς να υπάρχουν ακριβείς μελέτες πρόσληψης του κοινού, αλλά το αφηγηματικό πλαίσιο και οι πρωτα­γωνιστικές φυσιογνωμίες της σειράς μάς επιτρέπουν μια τέτοια υπόθεση εργασίας.

Η σειρά, που ξεκίνησε το 2013, αποτέλεσε έναν ακόμη κρίκο μεγάλης καινοτομίας του αμερικανικού τηλεοπτικού θεάματος. To Netflix, το οποίο την παρήγαγε, προέβαλε όλα τα επεισόδιά της μέσα σε μια μέρα, επισφραγίζοντας με τον πιο σαφή τρόπο όλες τις νέες τηλεοπτι­κές συνήθειες που έχουν αναπτυ­χθεί εδώ και πάνω από μια δεκαετία στην ψηφιακή-διαδικτυακή εποχή της τηλεόρασης: μαραθώνιες παραολουθήσεις, σημαντικοί κινηματο­γραφικοί ηθοποιοί, καλοδουλεμένη πλοκή με μεγάλες ανατροπές που προϋποθέτει συστηματικούς τηλε­θεατές, κινηματογραφική σκηνοθε­σία, που στηρίζει πολλά στην αισθη­τική του σκανδιναβικού αστυνομικού θρίλερ, έξυπνη προώθηση μέσω των social media κ.ά. Πρακτικές και συ­νήθειες που συνθέτουν αυτό που έχει αποκληθεί «ποιοτική» στροφή της αμερικανικής τηλεόρασης.[SUP]1[/SUP] Το _House of Cards _επίσης σε μεγάλο βαθμό συνιστά συνέχεια και δυναμική μετεξέλιξη ενός είδους που έχει αρχίσει να γνωρίζει όλο και περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον στο πλαίσιο της νέας τηλεοπτικής παραγωγής, και το οποίο θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί πολιτική σειρά, στο βαθμό που αναπαριστά πρωταγωνιστές της σύγχρονης πολιτικής σκηνής, τους τρόπους με τους οποίους ασκούν εξουσία, τους μηχανισμούς που χρησιμοποιούν, τις πολύπλοκες σχέσεις που αναπτύσσουν με το χώρο των ΜΜΕ, τις επιχειρήσεις, τα συνδικάτα, θρησκευτικές οργανώσεις και τους απλούς ψηφοφόρους (άλλες σύγχρονες σειρές που μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ως εμμέσως ή αμέσως πολιτικές είναι: _The __Wire, __Boss, __Bör__gen, __The __Good __Wife, __Veep, __The __News__room…)._[SUP]2[/SUP] Τo αρχέτυπο του συγκεκριμένου είδους ορθώς έχει θεωρηθεί το _West __Wing (Δυτική Πτέρυγα), _μια σειρά του Άαρον Σόρκιν που, σε πραγμα­τικά πρωτόγνωρο βαθμό ρεαλισμού, απεικόνισε το περιβάλλον του Λευ­κού Οίκου, τους ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν για τον πρόεδρο αλλά και τον ίδιο τον Δημοκρατικό πρόεδρο Μπάρτλετ.[SUP]3 [/SUP]Έναν πρόεδρο που η ευφυΐα του, η διαπραγματευτική δεινότητά του, η ηθική ακεραιότητά του, την περίοδο που προβλήθηκε η σειρά στις ΗΠΑ (1999-2006) δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να συγκριθεί με τις αντίστοιχες ικανότητες του πραγματικού προέδρου Τζωρτζ Μπους που την ίδια περίοδο ηγεμόνευσε για 8 χρόνια. Ο πρόεδρος Μπάρτλετ, ουσιαστικά καθ’ όλη την περίοδο της θητείας του Τζωρτζ Μπους, αποτέλεσε το τέλειο πολιτικό αντιπαράδειγμα, ένα ιδανικό μείγμα πολιτικού ρεαλισμού και ιδεαλισμού. Το σημαντικότερο εν τούτοις στοιχείο της σειράς αυτής ήταν ότι, εστιάζοντας περισσότερο στις ζωές (δημόσιες και ιδιωτικές) των συνεργατών του προέδρου, υπογράμμιζε όχι μόνο ότι η εξουσία δεν είναι υπόθεση ενός ανδρός αλλά κυρίως το πόσο απαιτητικό και πολύπλοκο ζήτημα είναι η δημοκρατική διαχείριση της κυβερνητικής εξουσίας έτσι ώστε να μην πέσει στα δόντια είτε του γραφειοκρατικού κυνισμού είτε του πάντοτε ισχυρού συντηρητισμού ενός μέρους της αμερικανικής κοινωνίας (καλό εδώ να σημειώσουμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη σειρά, αν και προβλήθηκε στην Ελ­λάδα, δεν βρήκε μεγάλη απήχηση στο τηλεοπτικό κοινό, αφού εμφανίστηκε κυρίως σε ζώνες χαμηλής τηλεθέασης και δεν πρόλαβε τη διαδικτυακή μόδα πειρατικής παρακολούθησης μέσω διαδικτύου).
*
ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ* *ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΙΑΣ*

To _House __of __Cards, _αν και εντάσσεται στο ίδιο περίπου μυθοπλαστικό πλαίσιο, παίρνει περισσότερο τη μορφή του πολιτικού θρίλερ. Βασισμένο στο ομώνυμο μυθιστόρημα του Michael Dobbs (που πρωτοπαίχτηκε ως θρίλερ από το BBC τη δεκαετία του 1990), αναπτύσσει μια ιστορία συνωμοσίας και εκδίκησης ενός Δημοκρατικού γερουσιαστή απέναντι σε όσους τον πρόδωσαν (δεν τον αντάμειψαν με υπουργική θέση όταν το περίμενε) και σε όσους επιχειρούν να σταθούν εμπόδιο στην ανέλιξη του στην προεδρία των ΗΠΑ. Ο Φρανκ Άντεργουντ και η έξυπνη και γοητευτική σύζυγός του Κλαιρ, μέσα από μακιαβελλικές μηχανορραφίες και ακραία εγκλήματα, εξολοθρεύουν όλους τους αντιπά­λους τους για να καταφέρουν το στόχο τους, την κατάληψη της εξου­σίας. Τα παιχνίδια του μυαλού του πρωταγωνιστή αποδεικνύονται ακα­τανίκητα. Η εξουσία αναπαρίσταται ως σκοτεινό παιχνίδι παζαριών, εκβιασμών και καλυμμένων εγκλη­μάτων. Στον αντίποδα του _West __Wing, _το _House __of __Cards _απεικονίζει την κατάληψη και την κτήση της πολιτικής εξουσίας όχι ως μια πολυ­σύνθετη διαδικασία εξισορρόπησης μεταξύ αντικρουόμενων αντιλήψεων και συμφερόντων αλλά ως μια ατέρ­μονη προσπάθεια επιβολής και υπο­βολής των συμφερόντων και επιθυ­μιών δύο ανθρώπων (ο Άντεργουντ άλλωστε γίνεται πρόεδρος των ΗΠΑ χωρίς καν να εκλεγεί). Ο Λευ­κός Οίκος αντιπροσωπεύει όχι ένα εργαστήρι πολιτικών ζυμώσεων και συναινέσεων (όπως στο _West __Wing) _αλλά ένα κλειστό, απολύτως χειραγωγίσιμο σύστημα κυριαρχίας. Ας δούμε πόσο ωραία ταιριάζει αυτή η απεικόνιση με ορισμένα συναφή τσι­τάτα του Ντόναλντ Τραμπ:
«Ένα από τα κρίσιμα προβλή­ματα σήμερα είναι ότι η πολι­τική είναι ντροπή. Καλοί άν­θρωποι δεν μπαίνουν ποτέ στην κυβέρνηση».
«Θα μπορούσα να εξαγοράσω τους εκλέκτορες όπως το διε­φθαρμένο σύστημα κάνει, αλλά δεν θα το κάνω».
«Εφόσον τα αηδιαστικά και διεφθαρμένα μίντια κάλυπταν τίμια και δενέβγαζαν λάθος μή­νυμα από τα λόγια μου, θα κέρ­διζα τη Χίλαρι με 20%» (η σειρά δίνει μεγάλη σημασία στις υπό­γειες διαδρομές και σχέσεις που χαρακτηρίζουν το χώρο των ΜΜΕ και τη κυβερνητική εξου­σία)​
Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον είναι επί­σης ότι ενώ στο πολιτικό παρα­σκήνιο ο πρωταγωνιστής και το πε­ριβάλλον του κινούνται δόλια και στα όρια της νομιμότητας, στο επί­πεδο της κυβερνητικής πολιτικής ακολουθούν μάλλον μια φιλολαϊκή —σχεδόν σοσιαλδημοκρατική για τα μέτρα της Αμερικής— ατζέντα μέ­τρων (νομοθεσία για αντιμετώπιση ανισοτήτων στην εκπαίδευση, αντι­μετώπιση της ανεργίας μέσω κρα­τικών επενδύσεων, αποσόβηση συ­γκρούσεων με εξωτερικούς εχθρούς κ.ά.). Το πλαίσιο όμως της πολι­τικής ορθότητας που ο Άντεργουντ και η σύζυγός του εκφράζουν στον δημόσιο λόγο και στα έργα τους διέπεται, όπως γνωρίζει ο θεατής της σειράς, από καταστατική υποκρισία. Ο ίδιος ο πρωταγωνιστής άλλωστε συχνά γυρνά προς τον τη­λεθεατή εξομολογούμενος τις μυ­στικές του σκέψεις και την επιτελεστική και μόνο μορφή που έχουν οι κινήσεις αβρότητας και ευαισθη­σίας τις οποίες επιδεικνύει συχνά σε πολιτικούς φίλους και αντιπά­λους. Καλύτερο επιχείρημα για τις επιθέσεις του Ντόναλντ Τραμπ στην πολιτική ορθότητα ως ιδεο­λογικά ηγεμονικό σχήμα στις ΗΠΑ δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί από αυτή την καταστατική διχο­στασία του πρωταγωνιστή της σει­ράς, ο οποίος φανερώνει διαρκώς το κυνικό πνεύμα που κρύβεται πίσω από κάθε ηθική ή συναινετική τοποθέτησή του.

Από τα πιο δυνατά σημεία της πλοκής της σειράς δεν είναι μόνο οι διαρκείς δολοπλοκίες των πολιτικών παικτών, αλλά και η ίδια η σχέση του πρωταγωνιστικού ζευγαριού. Η τελευταία σκιαγραφείται ως από­λυτα υποτονική αλλά, ταυτόχρονα, ανοικτή και ελευθεριάζουσα ως προς τις σεξουαλικές πρακτικές, αφού το μεταξύ τους πάθος μεταφράζεται επί της ουσίας σε μια συμφωνία εξουσίας, σε μια αλληλοαποδοχή όλων των σχέσεων εντός και εκτός γάμου κάτω από το πρίσμα της κοι­νής ανέλιξης στην κορυφή της πο­λιτικής πυραμίδας. Στον τελευταίο μάλιστα κύκλο της σειράς, κύκλο που συμπίπτει με την κάθοδο της Χίλλαρυ Κλίντον ως υποψήφιας για την προεδρία με το χρίσμα των Δη­μοκρατικών, η Κλαιρ Άντεργουντ εμφανίζεται εξ ίσου πολιτικά φιλό­δοξη για τον εαυτό της, καταφέρνο­ντας, έπειτα από μεγάλη κόντρα και ένταση, να πείσει τον —πρόεδρο πια— σύζυγό της να τη χρίσει υπο­ψήφια αντιπρόεδρο στις επερχόμε­νες εκλογές. Οι αναλογίες του πρωταγωνιστικού ζευγαριού με τους Μπιλ και Χίλλαρυ Κλίντον, παρότι δεν αποτελεί πιστή αντιγραφή της περίπτωσής τους, είναι σημαντικές. Ίσως μάλιστα κάποιος να μπορούσε να υποστηρίξει ότι η συμβατική και ταυτόχρονα ελεύθερη σχέση των δύο πρωταγωνιστών, η οποία δεν κατα­κρίνεται σκηνοθετικά αλλά μάλλον φιλοτεχνείται με ένα πέπλο φιλε­λευθερισμού, θα μπορούσε να απο­τελέσει και στοιχείο βοηθητικό στην υποψηφιότητα Χίλλαρυ, υπερβατικό του διαχρονικού κουτσομπολιού για τις πασίγνωστες «περιπέτειες» του γάμου της με τον Μπιλ Κλίντον. Όμως, εάν ενταχθεί αυτή η παραλ­ληλία στο γενικότερο αφηγηματικό πλαίσιο της σειράς, τότε η απεικό­νιση της έγγαμης ζωής και της ερωτικής σχέσης ως ενός ακόμη πεδίου ίντριγκας και δολιοφθοράς είναι αυτή που επικρατεί και δύσκολα θα αποφευγόταν ο συσχετισμός με την πραγματική ζωή της υποψήφιας προέδρου του Δημοκρατικού Κόμ­ματος.
*
ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ* *ΣΥΝΩΜΟΣΙΑΣ*

Εν κατακλείδι, εκτός από τις αρχαϊ­κές, λαϊκιστικές και ρατσιστικές αντιλήψεις που ο Τραμπ εξέφρασε με τρόπο γκροτέσκο, εκτός από την επιτυχία του να τα βάλει με τρόπο αποτελεσματικό με την πολιτική ορ­θότητα των ΗΠΑ, εκτός από τους κοινωνιολογικούς παράγοντες της ψήφου των Αμερικανών πολιτών (ειδικά στις πολιτείες που γνωρίζουν τη μεγαλύτερη ανεργία), εκτός από τις συνέπειες της παγκοσμιοποίη­σης, που η διακυβέρνηση Ομπάμα δεν φαίνεται να αντιμετώπισε σε όλο το εύρος τους, πρέπει να λάβουμε σημαντικά υπόψη το ρόλο της σύγχρονης δημοφιλούς μυθοπλασίας με πολιτικές συνδηλώσεις. Γιατί μπορεί σχεδόν όλο το Χόλλυγουντ, αποστρεφόμενο τον συντηρητισμό, τον σεξισμό και την κιτς αισθητική του Τραμπ, να στάθηκε με τους επιφα­νείς εκπροσώπους του στο πλευρό της Χίλλαρυ, αλλά δεν πρέπει να υποτιμήσουμε εκείνες τις «ιστορίες» που, στο πλαίσιο μιας αντισυμβατικής μυθοπλαστικής στόχευσης, απεικονίζουν εδώ και καιρό το φαι­νόμενο της σύγχρονης εξουσίας σχε­δόν αποκλειστικά με όρους συνωμοσιολογίας.[SUP]4[/SUP]

Η 11η Σεπτεμβρίου, εκτός των πολλών άλλων παρενεργειών της, επέφερε και μια ασυνήθιστη πολιτι­κοποίηση του αμερικανικού θεάμα­τος (κινηματογραφικού και τηλεο­πτικού), ενώ οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας έκαναν όλο και συχνότερα την εμφάνισή τους ως αφηγηματική δομή δραματοποίησης τόσο των τρομο­κρατών,[SUP]5[/SUP] όσο όμως και της αντιτρο­μοκρατικής αντιμετώπισης του εξωτερικού κινδύνου. Η μεγάλη αποδοχή που γνωρίζει παγκοσμίως το _House __of __Cards _χρειάζεται να μας προβληματίσει για το —ενδιαφέρον σε κάθε περίπτωση— φαινόμενο να μεταμορφώνεται  η μητρόπολη του παγκόσμιου θεάματος σε πυρήνα αντισυστημικών αναγνώσεων της πολιτικής και κοινωνικής πραγμα­τικότητας και να εξάγει σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις προϊόντα πολιτισμικού αντιιμπεριαλισμού. Αναγνώσεις που στην εποχή της ψηφιακής εποχής και της απόλυτης σύγκλισης (αν όχι ταύτισης) ενημέρωσης και ψυχαγω­γίας (την οποία όχι μόνο ο Ντό­ναλντ Τραμπ αλλά και ο Μπαράκ Ομπάμα υπηρέτησαν με παραδειγ­ματικό τρόπο), πιθανότατα να κα­θορίζουν πολιτικές αντιλήψεις και στάσεις πολύ περισσότερο από τον επίσημο, θεσμικό πολιτικό λόγο.

Αναγνώσεις και εικόνες αισθητικά άρτιες που ταιριάζουν, πιθανότατα άθελά τους, με το ιδεολογικό μή­νυμα του «αντιαισθητικού» Τραμπ. 

[SUP]1 [/SUP]Jannet McCabe, and Kim Akass, eds. _Quality TV: Contemporary American Tele__vison and Beyond _(London: Tauris, 2007).
[SUP]2 [/SUP]Nick Randall. “Imagining the Polity: Cinema and Television Fictions as Ver­nacular Theories of British Politics,”_ Parliamentary Affairs_ 64/2 (2011): 263-280; Liesbet Van Zoonen, and Dominic Wring, “Trends in Political Television
Fiction in the UK: Themes, Characters and Narratives,” in: _Media, Culure and So__ciety _34(3), 2011: 263-79.
[SUP]3 [/SUP]Holbert R. Lance, Owen Pillion, David A. Tschida, Greg G. Armfield, Kelly Kinder, Kristin L. Cherry, and Amy R. Daulton, “The West Wing as Endorsement of the U.S. Presidency: Expanding the Bounds of Priming in Political Communication,” in: _International Communication Association _53/3 (2003): 427-443; Ruth Wodak, “The Glocalization of Politics in Television: Fiction or Reality?”, _European Journal of Cultural __Studies _13/1 (2009): 43-62.
[SUP]4 [/SUP]Pierre-Andre Taguieff, _Θεωρίες_ _συν__ωμοσίας_ (Αθήνα: Πόλις, 2010).
[SUP]5 [/SUP]Arnold Gordon, _Conspiracy Theory in Film, Television, and Politics _(Westport: Praeger, 2008).

_The Books Journal_ 73 (Ιανουάριος 2017), σσ. 77-78


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 5, 2017)

Earion said:


> *The Guardian*
> 3 February 2017
> 
> *My dad predicted Trump in 1985 — it’s not Orwell, he warned, it’s Brave New World *
> ...


​

Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη αλλά πιάνει το ζήτημα από λάθος αρχή. Η εκλογή του Τραμπ δεν οφείλεται στο πώς έχει δομηθεί η κοινωνία μας. Οι παγκόσμιες συνθήκες είναι που παίζουν τον σπουδαίο ρόλο. Οι ανακατατάξεις στο τι θεωρείται μεσαία τάξη και πώς η άνοδος των αναπτυσσόμενων χωρών μεταβάλλει τα μοντέλα της Δύσης.

Δεν έχει σημασία αν ο Τραμπ λέει ψέματα για το άλφα ή το βήτα. Το ποια είναι η αλήθεια μικρή σημασία έχει.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 6, 2017)

Earion said:


> First: treat false allegations as an opportunity. Seek information as close to the source as possible.
> 
> Second: don’t expect “the media” to do this job for you.



Hear, hear!


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2017)

Υπάρχουν κάποιες ειδήσεις όμως που δεν μπορούμε να τις ελέγξουμε γιατί συμβαίνουν μακριά. Και τί σημαίνει κοντά στην πηγή; Κοντά στην πηγή μιας είδησης μπορεί να είναι ένας μπλόγκερ που έχει σκοπό να παραπληροφορήσει. Ή ένας περαστικός που είδε κάτι, κατάλαβε κάτι άλλο. 

Επίσης κοντά στην πηγή: στις 7/7/2005 είχα την πρωινή βάρδια σε ένα newsroom στο Λονδίνο, που τελικά εξελίχτηκε σε ολοήμερη βάρδια λόγω των γεγονότων (πολλαπλή τρομοκρατική επίθεση στο μετρό του Λονδίνου). Οι ειδήσεις μας έρχονταν μία μία από τους ρεπόρτερ, όλη μέρα. Κάθε δυο λεπτά, με κάθε ανανέωση, δυο- τρεις ακόμα ανακοινώσεις, συνεντέυξεις με θύματα, φωτογραφίες, δηλώσεις κλπ. Όλα αποσπασματικά. Εμείς φτιάξαμε το αφήγημα που διαβάσαμε στο δελτίο ειδήσεων, όπως εμείς επιλέξαμε ποιές πληροφορίες θα μπάινανε στα έκτακτα δελτία. Μόνο με τα νέα όπως έρχονταν έβγαινε μια εικόνα που έδινε την εντυπωση απόλυτης σύγχυσης. Γιατί έτσι είναι η πραγματικότητα και για να γίνει είδηση κάποιος πρέπει να τη συμμαζέψει σε μια ιστορία. Κάποιος που θα φάει στη μάπα τα αποκεφαλισμένα πτώματα, τον πανικό, την αβεβαιότητα κλπ με όλα τα αποτελέσματα αυτών (εγώ έκανα μετά δυο βδομάδες να κοιμηθώ και με έπιαναν κλάμματα για ψύλλου πήδημα, π.χ.).

Ή να ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα:
Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα πάει σε μια παρουσίαση νέων app και μία κοπέλλα μας έδειχνε κάτι που είχαν φτιάξει ειδικά για τη Φουκουσίμα, που μέτραγε τη ραδιενέργεια και ανανέωνε χάρτες της περιοχής με στοιχεία (crowdsourcing περίπου). Η ίδια καμάρωνε σα γύφτικο σκεπάρνι για το ότι σε πολλά σημεία οι μετρήσεις τους διέφεραν από αυτές των επίσημων πηγών (ήταν πιο υψηλές), άρα η δική τους πληροφόρηση ήταν καλύτερη από του κακού κράτους, που προφανώς ήθελε να παραπλανήσει τους πολίτες για να αρρωστήσουν και να πεθάνουν όλοι- η πιθανότητα να ήταν λάθος η πηγή τους δεν υπήρχε. Όταν φτάσαμε στις ερωτήσεις της έκανα την προφανή ερώτηση για το πόσο ηθικό είναι το να παρεμβάινεις σε μια οργανωμένη προσπάθεια διάσωσης δημιουργώντας έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης προς το διασώστη. Μου απάντησε αοριστολογίες για το ότι αυτοί δίνουν πρόσβαση στην πληροφορία για να αποφασίσει ο πολίτης μόνος του τί θα κάνει την πληροφορία. Τί γίνεται όμως, ξαναρώτησα, αν οι διασώστες αποκρύπτουν στοιχεία ώστε να μην δημιουργηθεί πανικός κατά την εκκένωση της περιοχής, με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα του πανικού; Ούτε σε αυτό πήρα ικανοποιητική απάντηση, παρεμπιπτόντως.

Αλλά να που εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα: πληροφορία υπάρχει, συγκρότηση της πληροφορίας δεν υπάρχει. Όταν βομβαρδίζεσαι από δεκαπέντε μεριές με πληροφορίες πώς θα ξέρεις ποιά είναι η σωστή; Κι αν είναι όλες σωστές πώς τις αξιολογείς; Κι αν είσαι ψεκασμένος συνωμοσιολόγος τί ερμηνεία τους δίνεις;


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2017)

Χθες το βράδυ, 96 μεγάλες εταιρείες κατέθεσαν νομικά έγγραφα που αντιτίθενται στην τροπολογία απαγόρευσης εισόδου του Τραμπ και πλέον παρατάσσονται επισήμως απέναντι στην πολιτική του νέου προέδρου. Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

Να ένας πόλεμος που θα αξίζει να παρακολουθήσουμε.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2017)

The Books Journal said:


> ...«Θα μπορούσα να εξαγοράσω τους εκλέκτορες όπως το διε­φθαρμένο σύστημα κάνει, αλλά δεν θα το κάνω»....



...like the corrupt system does. Αγγλικά _είναι _αυτά, ελληνικά όμως δεν είναι. Το ελληνικό θα ήταν «όπως κάνει το διεφθαρμένο σύστημα».

"So, Bob, why are you in this prison put?"


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2017)

nickel said:


> Να ένας πόλεμος που θα αξίζει να παρακολουθήσουμε.



Όντως, γιά να δούμε αν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα. 
Κατά τ’ άλλα δεν έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση τις εταιρίες αυτές και τα κίνητρά τους. 
Πρώτον, όποιος εκδηλωθεί υπέρ του Τραμπ κινδυνεύει μποϊκοτάζ και γενικά κάνει κακό στην επιχείρησή του, όπως έγινε με την Uber, η οποία τώρα συμμετέχει στις 96 εταιρίες, ενώ μεχρι προχτές:
Uber CEO steps down from Trump advisory council after users boycott

Δεύτερον, η ανάγκη να καλύψουν τις θέσεις εργασίας με αλλοδαπούς γιατί δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί ημεδαποί με τα σωστά προσόντα δεν με πείθει. Υπάρχουν πολλές μελέτες και εργασίες που αποδεικνύουν ότι πολλά από αυτά που ισχυρίζονται οι εταιρίες είναι ψέματα. Για όποιον έχει διάθεση για διάβασμα, ιδού μερικές:
Για τις δουλειές στην τεχνολογία εδώ: Guestworkers in the high-skill U.S. labor market: An analysis of supply, employment, and wage trends
κι ένα ακόμα Exposing the Roots of the Perpetual “STEM Crisis” που αναφέρεται σε αυτό το βιβλίο. 

Αν και είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο Τραμπ γράφει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια τα επαγγελματικά προβλήματα του Αμερικανού πτυχιούχου/τεχνολόγου, δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να κερδίσει κάποια συμπάθεια από τον πτυχιούχο, αν στραφεί κατά των «μεγαλοκαρχαριών» που φέρνουν Ινδούς μηχανικούς και τους προτιμούν από τους Αμερικανούς. Όταν αυτό γίνεται με τους αγροτικούς εργάτες, ισχυριζόμαστε (εμείς οι βολεμένοι) ότι, αν φύγουν οι ξένοι, θα τους αντικαταστήσει η τεχνολογία. Και έχουμε δίκιο. Όμως τις δικές μας δουλειές δεν μπορεί ακόμα να τις αντικαταστήσει η τεχνολογία, που σημαίνει ότι αν φύγουν οι αλλοδαποί θα λειτουργήσει η αγορά, θα ανέβει η ζήτηση, θα σταματήσουν οι απολύσεις μόλις φτάσεις τα 45*, θα ανέβουν οι μισθοί. Ο πρόεδρος Τραμπ θα μας σώσει, δηλαδή, και θα τον ψηφίσουν για μια τετραετία ακόμα. 

* στάνταρ πρακτική μερικών εταιριών από τις 96.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2017)

SBE said:


> Δεύτερον, η ανάγκη να καλύψουν τις θέσεις εργασίας με αλλοδαπούς γιατί δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί ημεδαποί με τα σωστά προσόντα δεν με πείθει. Υπάρχουν πολλές μελέτες και εργασίες που αποδεικνύουν ότι πολλά από αυτά που ισχυρίζονται οι εταιρίες είναι ψέμματα. Για όποιον έχει διάθεση για διάβασμα, ιδού μερικές:
> Για τις δουλειές στην τεχνολογία εδώ: Guestworkers in the high-skill U.S. labor market: An analysis of supply, employment, and wage trends
> κι ένα ακόμα Exposing the Roots of the Perpetual “STEM Crisis” που αναφέρεται σε αυτό το βιβλίο.



Εμμ... όχι. Κατηγορηματικά όχι. Αυτές οι έρευνες δεν λένε τίποτα απολύτως. Είναι επιχείρημα το «βγάζουμε αρκετούς πτυχιούχους STEM, άρα οι εταιρείες θα έπρεπε να έχουν αρκετό δυναμικό για να καλυφθούν»; Πρώτα απ' όλα το να είσαι πτυχιούχος μιας σχολής δεν λέει πολλά πράγματα. Υπάρχει πληθώρα πτυχιούχων που είναι από μέτριοι ως παντελώς άχρηστοι σ’ αυτό που σπούδασαν. Δεύτερον, ο περιορισμός του εύρους δυναμικού σημαίνει ότι μειώνεις το δυνητικό πλήθος των καλύτερων επιλογών. Από εκεί που είχες Χ άριστους στο επάγγελμα, τώρα έχεις Χ-Υ. Όλοι τους καλύτερους θέλουν, κανείς δεν λέει «δεν πειράζει, κάνω την δουλειά μου και με λιγότερο καλούς» και μάλιστα σε ένα περιβάλλον απίστευτου εμπορικού και βιομηχανικού ανταγωνισμού.

Στο μόνο σημείο που συμφωνώ είναι ότι ο ανταγωνισμός στην αγορά εργασίας ρίχνει τους μισθούς. Όμως αυτό δεν έχει σε τίποτα να κάνει με το αν υπάρχουν αρκετά άτομα για να καλυφθούν οι εταιρείες που θέλουν να έχουν πρόσβαση στον μεγαλύτερο δυνατό αριθμό των ιδανικών —γι’ αυτούς— υπαλλήλων.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2017)

Το περίμενα ότι θα πεταγόταν ο Ελληγενής για να μας βγάλει από το θέμα. 
Λοιπόν, Έλλη, εγώ προτιμώ να πιστεύω αυτό που έγραψα και ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Αν εσύ έχεις καλύτερα στοιχεία από αυτά που παραθέτω πιο πάνω μπορείς να τα παραθέσεις. Αντί να απορρίπτεις χύμα ό,τι δεν σου αρέσει όμως, για διάβασέ τα. 

Μπορώ να το αναλύσω με παραδείγματα από το ΗΒ που το ξέρω καλύτερα: είμαι στην αγορά εργασίας από την εποχή που πήγαινες δημοτικό. Όταν λοιπόν πρωτοήρθα στο ΗΒ όλοι οι φοιτητές που έκαναν μάστερ στις τηλεπικοινωνίες εκείνη τη χρονιά είχαν προσφορές για δουλειά από τον Οκτώβριο, για μετά το τέλος των σπουδών τον επόμενο Σεπτέμβριο. Ήταν η εποχή που ξεκίναγε η κινητή τηλεφωνία. Μη μου πεις ότι τότε έβγαζαν τα πανεπιστήμια μόνο καλούς και γι'αυτό ήταν πρόθυμες οι εταιρίες να προσλάβουν τους πάντες χωρίς να κοιτάνε. Απλά οι ρυθμοί ανάπτυξης ήταν τέτοιοι που δεν υπήρχε χρόνος για να καλυφτούν οι ανάγκες αλλιώς. 
Α, παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή έχω δουλέψει σε επιχειρήσεις υψηλής τεχνολογίας και κάθε μέρα ήθελα να πηδήξω από το παράθυρο, η δουλειά είναι στο 90% των περιπτώσεων τόσο απλή και τόσο τυφλοσούρτης και στην εξηγούν με τόση λεπτομέρεια και σου δίνουν τόσο πολύ χρόνο να την κάνεις που ... θες να πηδήξεις από το παράθυρο. Ένας οποιοσδήποτε νοήμων πτυχιούχος μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά. Ακόμα κι οι Ινδοί (που παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν είναι και τόσο σπουδαίοι μηχανικοί όσο λένε οι εργοδότες, απλά είναι πολλοί, φτηνοί, απόλυτα εξαρτημένοι από τον εργοδότη για τη βίζα τους και δεν έχουν διευθυντικές βλέψεις).


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2017)

Και τέλος, άσχετα από τί είναι αλήθεια (η δική μου αλήθεια ή του Ελλη η αλήθεια) ο Τραμπ δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την αλήθεια αλλά για perception management. Τι νομίζει ο κόσμος ότι συμβαίνει και τί θα αντιληφθεί ότι αλλάζει, άσχετα από το αν αλλάζει κάτι ή όχι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Διέγραψα μερικά μηνύματα επειδή απλώς καθυστερούν το διάβασμα των άλλων και έχω την εντύπωση ότι σας αδικούν (τους λείπει, π.χ., το χιούμορ  ). Τα έχω κρατήσει, ωστόσο — σε pdf που μπορώ να σας το κοινοποιήσω και σε διαγραμμένα μηνύματα που μπορώ να επαναφέρω σε περίπτωση που θεωρείτε ότι έχουν κάτι μνημειώδες και διατηρήσιμο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 28, 2017)

Η κατάσταση στην Ουάσινγκτον είναι τόσο άσχημη που βλέπω αρνητικές πλευρές ακόμα και στα καλά νέα. Ναι μεν το ευχαριστήθηκα που οι Ρεπουμπλικάνοι έφαγαν τα μούτρα τους με το νομοσχέδιο για την υγεία, αλλά το φιάσκο αυτό καταδεικνύει απλώς το πόσο ισχυρή (και αυξανόμενη) επιρροή έχει η δεξιά πτέρυγα στη Βουλή των Αντιπροσώπων. Ναι μεν ανεστάλη (ξανά) το προεδρικό διάταγμα για τη μετανάστευση, αλλά μόνο επειδή κάποιοι δικαστές αναλαμβάνουν πιο ενεργό ρόλο απ' ό,τι είθισται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, με πιθανές αρνητικές συνέπειες για το μέλλον. Και άλλα τέτοια.

Ως προς τις επιπτώσεις τού προεδρικού διατάγματος, διαβάζω ότι ο ιατρικός τομέας μπορεί να επηρεαστεί ιδιαίτερα άσχημα, καθώς όχι μόνο ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό των γιατρών και νοσηλευτών προέρχεται από το εξωτερικό (μεγάλο μέρος τού οποίου από τη Μέση Ανατολή), αλλά πολλοί από αυτούς είναι πρόθυμοι να περάσουν τρία χρόνια σε απομακρυσμένες αγροτικές περιοχές όπου οι ελλείψεις σε ιατρικό προσωπικό είναι εντονότερες, ώστε να παρατείνουν την ισχύ τής βίζας τους. Κάτι σαν τα δικά μας ακριτικά νησιά, αλλά στην ενδοχώρα.

Και ένα άλλο άρθρο, σχετικά με τη χριστιανική δεξιά (βλ. σελίδα 12): *How Donald Trump Hijacked the Religious Right* (_New Republic_)


----------



## rogne (Mar 28, 2017)

Εγώ πάντως τα βλέπω κάπως ανάποδα τα πράγματα, αν και δεν θα την έλεγα βέβαια "καλή" (αν έχουν ακόμα νόημα τέτοιοι όροι) την κατάσταση στις Η.Π.Α. Μου φαίνεται όμως ότι συμβαίνει κάτι σαν επίδειξη ισχύος ενός πολιτικού συστήματος (με την ευρεία έννοια, που συμπεριλαμβάνει νομοθετική-δικαστική εξουσία, ΜΜΕ και την "κοινωνία των πολιτών", κοινωνικά κινήματα, οργανώσεις, λόμπι κλπ.) το οποίο (μου) δίνει την εντύπωση ότι βγάζει τη γλώσσα του στον πλανήτη, σαν να λέει ότι μπορεί να έχει για πρόεδρο ακόμα και τον τσαρλατάνο που έφερε στα πόδια του ο άνεμος των καιρών χωρίς πολλούς ή πολύ σοβαρούς κλυδωνισμούς. Ίσως να παραείμαι "αισιόδοξος" (επαναλαμβάνω, αν έχουν ακόμα νόημα τέτοιοι όροι), ίσως να με διακατέχει υπερβολικό δέος μπροστά στα checks & balances της "Δημοκρατίας στην Αμερική", αλλά η αίσθηση αυτή ότι τα πράγματα (θα) βαίνουν... κανονικώς είτε πρόεδρος είναι ο Τραμπ, είτε ο Γκρου ο Απαισιότατος, είτε και ο πανάγαθος Αρκούδος της Μάσας (αν έχετε υπόψη σας ) δεν λέει να μου φύγει.


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2017)

Μου φαίνεται ότι και οι δύο υπερβάλλετε σε αισιοδοξία/ απαισιοδοξία.
Από τη μια το φιάσκο με το Ομπάμακερ είναι απόδειξη ότι όσα λάθη και να έχει το σύστημα υγείας, όσο και να το πολέμησαν όταν ψηφίστηκε, τελικά είναι καλύτερο από τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις και ήταν απαραίτητο. 
Το Ρεπουμπλικανικό κόμμα μας έδειξε ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις παράλογη αντιπολίτευση και να αντιτίθεσαι σε κάτι που το θέλει κι ο κόσμος και οι ίδιοι σου οι εκπρόσωποι, γιατί αυτό ήταν στην ουσία αυτό που είδαμε: ο μέσος βουλευτής όσο ήξερε ότι θα περάσει ο νόμος παρά την ψήφο του, ψήφιζε κατά και εξασφάλιζε την ησυχία του στις σχέσεις του με το κόμμα. Τώρα που είδε ότι χρειάζεται η ψήφος του την έδωσε, είτε για λόγους συνείδησης είτε γιατί είχε πιέσεις από τους ψηφοφόρους του. 
Φταίνε βέβαια γιατί στην προσπάθειά τους να διαφοροποιηθούν από τους Δημοκρατικούς υιοθέτησαν και ενθάρρυναν ακραίες φωνές, αντί να τις βάλουν στη θέση τους όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν, όπως έπρεπε να έχουν κάνει. Μπορεί τώρα να το κάνουν, αν υπάρχει θέληση. 

Το αν θα χάσουνε εκατό ή χίλιους γιατρούς από τη Νιγηρία ή το Μαρόκο δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Άλλωστε, οι σχέσεις με την Κούβα έχουν βελτιωθεί. Και αν πιστέψουμε και τα ελληνικά δημοσιεύματα κατά καιρούς, όλοι οι Έλληνες γιατροί θέλουν να μεταναστεύσουν, ορίστε επομένως και μερικές ακόμα εκατοντάδες λευκοί και χριστιανοί πρόθυμοι να φτιάξουν τις βαλίτσες τους. 

Το πρόβλημα όμως δεν τελείωσε. Η υγεία ήταν ένα από τα πολλά ζητήματα που υποσχέθηκε να αλλάξει ο Τραμπ και καίει τους πάντες και είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη. Υπάρχουν άλλα ζητήματα στα οποία υποσχέθηκαν αλλαγές και παρόλο που αφορούν πολύ κόσμο, δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι θα υπάρχει παρόμοια αντίδραση . Θεωρώ εξίσου πιθανά τα δύο σενάρια:
α. να πάρει θάρρος ο επαναστάτης βουλευτής και να συνεχίσει να ψηφίζει κατά συνείδηση (ή όπως επιβάλλουν οι ψηφοφόροι του)
β. να επιστρέψει ο "επαναστάτης" βουλευτής στη θεσούλα του και να μην επιχειρήσει κι άλλη διάσπαση με τη γραμμή του κόμματος
Βέβαια υπάρχει κι η περίπτωση να αλλάξει η γραμμή του κόμματος. Είναι γνωστό ότι πολλοί Ρεπουμπλικανοί πολιτικοί δεν γουστάρουν Τραμπ γιατί είναι εξωπολιτικός καρνάβαλος και γιατί έχει τοποθετήσει σε καίριες θέσεις μη πολιτικούς, αλλά τον στήριξαν για να βγει το κόμμα με το σκεπτικό ας πάρουμε την καρέκλα και μετά τον ελέγχουμε.

Τώρα, είχα ένα καθηγητή (Άγγλο) που είχε ζήσει ΗΠΑ όλη τη δεκαετία του '90, σαν μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής και μετά σαν εργαζόμενος και μου έλεγε ότι αυτό που τον είχε εκπλήξει ήταν το ότι στις ΗΠΑ αυτά που λένε για την πολιτική τα εννοούν και τα εφαρμόζουν και τα απαιτούν από τους πολιτικούς τους, ενώ στην Ευρώπη ο κόσμος θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι θα υπάρχει υποκρισία και ψέμα στην πολιτική και παρασκήνιο και δεν σκοτίζεται και τόσο με τέτοια ζητήματα. Μου είπε ότι στην αρχή νόμιζε κι αυτός, όπως όλοι οι ξένοι, ότι είναι υποκρισία αυτή η εμμονή στους θεσμούς κλπ κλπ, αλλά με τα χρόνια κατάλαβε ότι για τους περισσότερους δεν ήταν. 

Αυτό που ίσως έχει αλλάξει τον 21ο αιώνα είναι το ότι έχει αλλάξει το με τί σοκάρονται οι μέσοι Αμερικανοί. Για παράδειγμα είχα ακούσει στο ραδιόφωνο μια Δημοκρατική εκπρόσωπο η οποία έλεγε τότε για τα ερωτικά σκάνδαλα του Τραμπ ότι σε μια βδομάδα θα ξεχαστούν γιατί ο κόσμος δεν τα θεωρεί σοβαρά ζητήματα πλέον όπως κάποτε (ειδικά μετά το σκάνδαλο Κλίντον), κι ασχολείται με αυτά μόνο για το κουτσομπολιό, και στην πραγματικότητα τον καίνε περισσότερο τα πολιτικά ζητήματα. Ακόμα και στην υπερσυντηρητική Αμερική τα ήθη αλλάζουν σιγά σιγά, φαίνεται. Προφανώς έχουν σημασία και τα πρόσωπα. Δε νομίζω ότι θα πίστευε ο μέσος Αμερικανός εύκολα ότι ο Τραμπ είναι βράχος ηθικής και συζυγικής πίστης. 

Όσο για την εξωτερική πολιτική που μας καίει, νομίζω ότι είναι business as usual μέχρι στιγμής.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2017)

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι ο Τραμπ δεν θα βγάλει την τετραετία, βία δηλαδή αν βγάλει το εξάμηνο. Θα δούμε, βέβαια, αλλά νομίζω ότι ούτε οι Ρεπουμπλικάνοι θέλουν έναν τέτοιον πρόεδρο, που μεταξύ άλλων κάνει και τεράστια ζημιά στο κόμμα τους. Καλή η αντίδραση στον Ομπάμα που τους έφερε στην εξουσία, αλλά έχουν και εκλογές για το Κογκρέσο (Γερουσία και Βουλή των Αντιπροσώπων) του χρόνου και αν τις χάσουν, δεν πρόκειται να περάσει νομοσχέδιο για νομοσχέδιο. 

Επίσης, δεν είναι τα πράγματα στην Αμερική business as usual. Εκτός από τους μετανάστες, διώκονται πια σχεδόν ανοιχτά και οι επιστήμες - και πώς να μη διώκονται, δηλαδή, όταν έχεις πρόεδρο που πιστεύει πως τα εμβόλια προκαλούν αυτισμό και που έχει διορίσει δημιουργιστές στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας. Ακόμα μάλιστα είναι νωρίς για να κρίνουμε τι θα γίνει με την εξωτερική πολιτική - μην ξεχνάτε ότι η κριτική προς την κυβέρνηση Ομπάμα ήταν πως ήταν πολύ μαλθακή στον τομέα αυτό. Ας ευχηθούμε επομένως να πάει η Πορτοκαλί Πατάτα στο σπίτι της όσο νωρίτερα γίνεται.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2017)

Μετά από τα καθημερινά ρεπορτάζ στην Γκάρντιαν για περιπτώσεις πολιτών ΕΕ που έκαναν αίτηση για πιστοποιητικό μόνιμου κατοίκου στο ΗΒ και τους το αρνήθηκαν*, είμαι πλέον βέβαιη ότι και στις ΗΠΑ τα ΜΜΕ μεγαλοποιούν την κατάσταση με τους μετανάστες και τους πανεπιστημιακούς. Όπου ακούς πολλούς διωγμούς κράτα και μικρό καλάθι. 

* σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που έκανε παντιέρα η Γκάρντιαν οι αιτούντες είχαν κάνει λάθη στην αίτησή τους, αλλά αυτό το ανακάλυπτες κάπου στην προτελευταία παράγραφο του ρεπορτάζ, θαμμένο σε ευφημισμούς. Ε, τα ίδια κι οι Αμερικανοί.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2017)

rogne said:


> Ίσως να παραείμαι "αισιόδοξος" (επαναλαμβάνω, αν έχουν ακόμα νόημα τέτοιοι όροι), ίσως να με διακατέχει υπερβολικό δέος μπροστά στα checks & balances της "Δημοκρατίας στην Αμερική", αλλά η αίσθηση αυτή ότι τα πράγματα (θα) βαίνουν... κανονικώς είτε πρόεδρος είναι ο Τραμπ, είτε ο Γκρου ο Απαισιότατος, είτε και ο πανάγαθος Αρκούδος της Μάσας (αν έχετε υπόψη σας ) δεν λέει να μου φύγει.





Palavra said:


> Ακόμα μάλιστα είναι νωρίς για να κρίνουμε τι θα γίνει με την εξωτερική πολιτική - μην ξεχνάτε ότι η κριτική προς την κυβέρνηση Ομπάμα ήταν πως ήταν πολύ μαλθακή στον τομέα αυτό. Ας ευχηθούμε επομένως να πάει η Πορτοκαλί Πατάτα στο σπίτι της όσο νωρίτερα γίνεται.


Όχι μόνο επιτέθηκε στη Συρία χωρίς καν να φέρει το θέμα στο ΝΑΤΟ ή στον ΟΗΕ ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πού, αλλά ενώ πρώτα έλεγε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο Άσαντ, και ότι δεν έπρεπε οι ΗΠΑ να εμπλακούν, τώρα ξαφνικά έπρεπε να δράσει γιατί σκοτώθηκαν μπιούτιφουλ μπέιμπις. Ο άμαχος πληθυσμός που σκοτώθηκε με τη δική του επίθεση δεν είχε καμία σημασία.

Φέρνω κι αυτό για διάβασμα Syria chemical 'attack': Is Trump partly to blame?

Κατά τα άλλα, είμαι της άποψης ότι εμπνεύστηκε την επίθεση από το τελευταίο επεισόδιο του House of Cards, όπου ο Φρανκ Άντεργουντ, για να στρέψει αλλού το ενδιαφέρον της κοινής γνώμης και όχι στις πρακτικές που τον έφεραν στην εξουσία, ετοιμάζει πόλεμο. Λογικό, αν είσαι η Πορτοκαλί Πατάτα, υποθέτω, όταν το FBI ερευνά τη σύμπραξή σου με τον Πούτιν και τα διαδικτυακά τρολ του που σε έφεραν στην εξουσία και οι σύμβουλοί σου παραιτούνται ο ένας μετά τον άλλον για τον λόγο αυτό, ενώ ένας μάλιστα ζήτησε και ασυλία για να καταθέσει εναντίον σου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Κατά τα άλλα, είμαι της άποψης ότι εμπνεύστηκε την επίθεση από το τελευταίο επεισόδιο του House of Cards, όπου ο Φρανκ Άντεργουντ, για να στρέψει αλλού το ενδιαφέρον της κοινής γνώμης και όχι στις πρακτικές που τον έφεραν στην εξουσία, ετοιμάζει πόλεμο. Λογικό, αν είσαι η Πορτοκαλί Πατάτα, υποθέτω, όταν το FBI ερευνά τη σύμπραξή σου με τον Πούτιν και τα διαδικτυακά τρολ του που σε έφεραν στην εξουσία και οι σύμβουλοί σου παραιτούνται ο ένας μετά τον άλλον για τον λόγο αυτό, ενώ ένας μάλιστα ζήτησε και ασυλία για να καταθέσει εναντίον σου.



Spoiler warning! (Δεν έχω δει ακόμα την τελευταία σεζόν. Περιμένω τις μέρες που θα κάααθομαι...)


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2017)

Παλ, πάλι έξω είμαστε ό,τι και να πούμε. Προχτες το βράδυ άκουγα μπιμπισί, ραδιόφωνο, και είχα τον έναν μετά τον άλλο διάφορους αμερικανούς, όχι κυβερνητικούς αξιωματούχους αλλά σχολιαστές, ΜΚΟ κλπ. οι οποίοι θεωρούσαν δεδομένο και συνέχεια της εξωτερικής πολιτικής των ΗΠΑ, μια σειρά από σύντομους βομβαρδισμούς χωρίς άλλη εμπλοκή των ΗΠΑ, "για να μην γίνει Ιράκ". 
Ε, πώς έτυχε όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να λένε το ίδιο και την επόμενη να γίνεται; Ή ήταν οφθαλμοφανές και εμείς δεν το βλέπαμε ή ήταν αυτό που όλοι έλεγαν του Τραμπ να κάνει. Μέχρι στιγμής ο Τραμπ έχει δείξει ότι σε κάποια ζητήματα κάνει του κεφαλιού του αλλά σε άλλα κάνει ό,τι λένε οι σύμβουλοι και η εξωτερική πολιτική είναι μάλλον από αυτά.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 8, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Όχι μόνο επιτέθηκε στη Συρία χωρίς καν να φέρει το θέμα στο ΝΑΤΟ ή στον ΟΗΕ ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πού, αλλά ενώ πρώτα έλεγε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο Άσαντ, και ότι δεν έπρεπε οι ΗΠΑ να εμπλακούν, τώρα ξαφνικά έπρεπε να δράσει γιατί σκοτώθηκαν μπιούτιφουλ μπέιμπις. Ο άμαχος πληθυσμός που σκοτώθηκε με τη δική του επίθεση δεν είχε καμία σημασία.
> 
> Φέρνω κι αυτό για διάβασμα Syria chemical 'attack': Is Trump partly to blame?



Για να δούμε και την άποψη της υποψήφιας προέδρου που υποστηρίζανε οι ...πιο ψύχραιμοι:





Από μίαν εκδήλωση της παγκόσμιας συντεχνίας γυναικών. Διότι, όπως έλεγε και μία καθηγήτρια μου «αν κυβερνούσαν οι γυναίκες δε θα 'χαμε πολέμους»! Αυταπόδεικτο. :laugh::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2017)

Gilgamesh said:


> Για να δούμε και την άποψη της υποψήφιας προέδρου που υποστηρίζανε οι ...πιο ψύχραιμοι:



Σωστά, η άλλη καλύτερη (θα) ήταν; Hint: Ναι, πολύ


----------



## rogne (Apr 8, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι "χάος στη Μέση Ανατολή" είναι ο τίτλος που συνοψίζει την εξωτερική πολιτική των ΗΠΑ στην περιοχή εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ν' αφήσουν να ηρεμήσουν έστω και λίγο τα πράγματα εκεί (και κατ' επέκταση και αλλού...), ο Ομπάμα δεν στάθηκε εξαίρεση σε αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2017)

Μεσολάβησε από τα παραπάνω ποστ κι άλλη επίθεση των ΗΠΑ στη Μέση Ανατολή (3 νομίζω από την εκλογή της Πορτοκαλί Πατάτας. Κατά τα λοιπά, η Χίλαρι ήταν «γεράκι»). Τέλος πάντων, εγώ ήρθα να βάλω αυτό. Φαίνεται πως οι καμπάνες χτυπούν ήδη: Jon Ossoff, a Democrat, Narrowly Misses Outright Win in Georgia House Race


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2017)

Τα τελευταία κατορθώματα του Αμερικανού κρετίνου.

Massachusetts Institute of Technology officials said U.S. President Donald Trump badly misunderstood their research when he cited it on Thursday to justify withdrawing the United States from the Paris Climate Agreement.

Trump announced during a speech at the White House Rose Garden that he had decided to pull out of the landmark climate deal, in part because it would not reduce global temperatures fast enough to have a significant impact.

"Even if the Paris Agreement were implemented in full, with total compliance from all nations, it is estimated it would only produce a two-tenths of one degree Celsius reduction in global temperature by the year 2100," Trump said. 

"Tiny, tiny amount."

That claim was attributed to research conducted by MIT, according to White House documents seen by Reuters. The Cambridge, Massaschusetts-based research university published a study in April 2016 titled "How much of a difference will the Paris Agreement make?" showing that if countries abided by their pledges in the deal, global warming would slow by between 0.6 degree and 1.1 degrees Celsius by 2100.

"We certainly do not support the withdrawal of the U.S. from the Paris agreement," said Erwan Monier, a lead researcher at the MIT Joint Program on the Science and Policy of Global Change, and one of the study's authors.

"If we don't do anything, we might shoot over 5 degrees or more and that would be catastrophic," said John Reilly, the co-director of the program, adding that MIT's scientists had had no contact with the White House and were not offered a chance to explain their work. [...]
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-climatechange-trump-mit-idUSKBN18S6L0​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2017)

Είσαι υπερβολικός. Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, "όλοι τα ίδια θα έκαναν" γιατί "όλοι ίδιοι είναι".


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2017)

Πάντα απολαυστικός, αναλυτικότατος και... δεν κάνει ούτε ένα σαρδάμ! Ο Τζον Όλιβερ για τον Τραμπ και την απόφασή του να βγάλει τις ΗΠΑ από τη συμφωνία του Παρισιού για το κλίμα.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 8, 2017)

Βέβαια κι ο πορτοκαλί παράφρονας τον διευκολύνει... :-(


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2017)

Απίστευτη συλλογή με παρατσούκλια για τον νυν πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ:

http://www.thehypertexts.com/Donald Trump Nicknames.htm


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2018)

Φωτογραφία εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όσους είπαν ποτέ ως τώρα «έλα μωρέ, τι Τραμπ τι Χίλαρι» και «σιγά, και πόσο κακός να είναι ο Τραμπ».


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2018)

Και σχετικό άρθρο: ‘Children are being used as a tool’ in Trump’s effort to stop border crossings.

Η δήλωση από το στόμα του Αμερικάνου Υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης, Τζεφ Σέσιονς:

“*If people don’t want to be separated from their children, they should not bring them with them*,” Mr. Sessions said last week in an interview with conservative radio host Hugh Hewitt. “*We’ve got to get this message out*.”​
U.S. Mass Hearings, Uncertain Futures for Migrants Separated From Their Children , ρεπορτάζ της Γουόλ Στριτ Τζέρναλ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2018)

Palavra said:


> [...] όσους είπαν ποτέ ως τώρα «έλα μωρέ, τι Τραμπ τι Χίλαρι» και «σιγά, και πόσο κακός να είναι ο Τραμπ».


Οι τραμπικοί πάντως είναι απίστευτα ικανοποιημένοι με όλα αυτά, η δε στήριξη προς τον Τραμπ δεν δείχνει να υποχωρεί (εκεί όπου πραγματικά μετράει, όχι στη δημοφιλία).


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2018)

To πρόβλημα, Παλ, είναι ότι ο Τραμπ δεν είναι δικτάτορας, δεν επέβαλε τίποτα από αυτά. Όλα αυτά υπήρχαν στις ΗΠΑ και απλά τώρα τα εκφράζουν πιο ελεύθερα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2018)

SBE said:


> To πρόβλημα, Παλ, είναι ότι ο Τραμπ δεν είναι δικτάτορας, δεν επέβαλε τίποτα από αυτά. Όλα αυτά υπήρχαν στις ΗΠΑ και απλά τώρα τα εκφράζουν πιο ελεύθερα.



Δεν είναι δικτάτορας, ναι, αλλά τα επέβαλε αυτά, μέσω της κυβέρνησης που επέλεξε. Το κομμάτι όπου παίρνουν τα παιδιά από τους γονείς τους για να τα «κάνουν μπάνιο» και δεν τους τα δίνουν ποτέ πίσω μας θυμίζει κάτι; Ή, ας πούμε, τα ίδια θα έκανε και η Χίλαρι;



Zazula said:


> Οι τραμπικοί πάντως είναι απίστευτα ικανοποιημένοι με όλα αυτά, η δε στήριξη προς τον Τραμπ δεν δείχνει να υποχωρεί (εκεί όπου πραγματικά μετράει, όχι στη δημοφιλία).


Το θέμα δεν είναι οι τραμπικοί, το θέμα είναι ότι σε αναλύσεις που διαβάζουμε σε άλλες χώρες, μεταξύ των οποίων και η Ελλάδα, δεν έχει σημασία που εξελέγη ο Τραμπ διότι «όλοι τα ίδια είναι», «γιατί, ο Ομπάμα καλύτερος ήταν;» και «γιατί, η Χίλαρι θα έκανε κάτι διαφορετικό;»


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2018)

Palavra said:


> Το θέμα δεν είναι οι τραμπικοί, το θέμα είναι ότι σε αναλύσεις που διαβάζουμε σε άλλες χώρες, μεταξύ των οποίων και η Ελλάδα, δεν έχει σημασία που εξελέγη ο Τραμπ διότι «όλοι τα ίδια είναι», «γιατί, ο Ομπάμα καλύτερος ήταν;» και «γιατί, η Χίλαρι θα έκανε κάτι διαφορετικό;»


Βλακώδεις αναλύσεις σε άλλες χώρες γίνονται και για πράγματα που 'χουν σχέση με _τις ίδιες_ τις χώρες αυτές, όχι με κάποια _τρίτη _χώρα όπως οι ΗΠΑ. Για μένα το θεμελιώδες ζήτημα είναι πως αυτά που κάνει ο Τραμπ όχι μόνον δεν επηρεάζουν τη γνώμη του εκλογικού σώματος _των ΗΠΑ_ για αυτόν, αλλά μην σου πως πως τους κάνει να τονε θέλουν περισσότερο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2018)

Παρ' όλ' αυτά, εγώ δεν εστιάζω εκεί. Ή αλλιώς, και ο Χίτλερ είχε λαϊκή βάση, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έπρεπε να καίει παιδιά στους φούρνους. Ούτε επίσης ότι θα έκαναν και οι αντίπαλοί του τα ίδια, αν είχαν εκλεγεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 22, 2018)

Μια από τις βασικές απειλές κατά της Αμερικής, σε όλη της τη δόξα:





Ειδήσεις δεν βλέπω, οπότε θέλω κάποιος να με καθησυχάσει ως προς το πόσο απέχουμε από τέτοιες καταστάσεις εδώ πέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2018)

Μπορεί να πήρατε χαμπάρι το άρθρο ανωνύμου στους NYT (με τίτλο «I Am Part of the Resistance Inside the Trump Administration»), αλλά αυτό εδώ από τον New Yorker μπορεί να μην το πήρατε χαμπάρι. Και επειδή κάποιες λαίλαπες αντέχονται μόνο με χιούμορ και με σάτιρα (και το θέμα είναι και λίγο γλωσσικό), διαβάστε το:

*Nation Stunned That There Is Someone in White House Capable of Writing an Editorial*
https://www.newyorker.com/humor/bor...n-white-house-capable-of-writing-an-editorial

WASHINGTON (The Borowitz Report)—Millions of Americans were startled by the revelation on Wednesday afternoon that there was someone working in the Trump White House capable of writing an entire editorial, reports indicate.

In a nation already rocked by a series of bombshells since Labor Day, the news that an anonymous senior White House official had the command of the English language necessary to compose a seemingly coherent Op-Ed piece suitable for publication in a major newspaper was perhaps the most improbable development of all.

Davis Logsdon, a professor of linguistics at the University of Minnesota, said that a team of language experts under his supervision has studied the Op-Ed word by word and is “in a state of disbelief” that someone currently working for Donald J. Trump could have written it.

“There are complete sentences, there are well-structured paragraphs, there is subject-verb agreement,” he said. “This does not appear to be the work of any White House staffer we’re familiar with.”

Stressing that he and his team of linguists are “not even close” to determining the author, Logsdon said that they were currently using the process of elimination to whittle down the list of possible scribes.

“Based on the mastery of language that we see here, it’s not Sarah Huckabee Sanders, John Kelly, Stephen Miller, or Kellyanne Conway, and it’s definitely not Jared,” he said.​


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 7, 2018)

Είχα ήδη προσπαθήσει να το διαβάσω, αλλά μισοφαίνονται μόνο δύο παράγραφοι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2018)

Ορίστε (βλ. παραπάνω).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 7, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2020)

...
The Liar Tweets Tonight






by Roy Zimmerman and The ReZisters, featuring Sandy Riccardi.
“The Lion Sleeps Tonight” words and music by Solomon Linda. 
Parody lyrics by Ede Morris, Roy Zimmerman, Melanie Harby.
Posted on 21-4-2020


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2020)

Περιμένοντας το πρώτο ντιμπέιτ, αντιγράφω από εδώ:


We HAVE lost so much in such a short time. We CANNOT withstand 4 more years of this. Please read this eloquently written post and consider what you’ll vote for in November.
(Copied, Pasted & Shared)


“I’ve been wondering why this entire 
country seems to be under a cloud of 
constant misery. 
Why we all seem to be Russians 
waiting in line for toilet paper, meat, Lysol. 
Hoarding yeast and sourdough starter 
“in case we can’t get bread”,
Buying stamps so that one of our most 
beloved institutions might survive. 
Why we all look like we are in bad need
of a haircut, or a facial or a reason to dress up again and go somewhere. 
Anywhere
"There is no literature or poetry in this
White House. No music.
No Kennedy Center award celebrations.
There are no pets in this White House.
No loyal man’s best friend. No Socks the family cat.
No kids’ science fairs.
No times when this president takes off his
blue suit-red tie uniform and becomes human, except when he puts on his white shirt-khaki pants
uniform and hides from Americans to
play golf.
There are no images of the first family
enjoying themselves together in a moment
of relaxation.
No Obamas on the beach in Hawaii
moments, or Bushes fishing in Kennebunkport, no Reagans on horseback, no Kennedys playing touch football on the Cape.
I was thinking the other day of the summer
when George H couldn’t catch a fish
and all the grandkids made signs and
counted the fish-less days.
And somehow, even if you didn’t even like GHB, you got caught up in the joy of a family that loved each other and had fun.
Where did that country go? Where did all
of the fun and joy and expressions of love and happiness go? We used to be a country that did the ice bucket challenge and raised millions for charity.
We used to have a president that calmed and
soothed the nation instead dividing it.
And a First Lady that planted a garden
instead of ripping one out.
We are rudderless and joyless.
We have lost the cultural aspects of
society that make America great.
We have lost our mojo, our fun, our happiness.
The cheering on of others. Gone.
The shared experiences of humanity that makes it all worth it. Gone.
The challenges AND the triumphs that we shared and celebrated.
The unique can-do spirit Americans
have always been known for. Gone.
We have lost so much
In so short a time."
Written by:
~Elayne Griffin Baker​


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2020)

“You know it was a rough debate when the guy who told the president to shut up was seen as the classy candidate.” — JIMMY FALLON

Παρακολούθησα λάιβ το ντιμπέιτ, που ήταν μια σκέτη απογοήτευση — και έφταιγε βέβαια ο συντονιστής, γιατί μη μου πείτε ότι εκεί πια ανακάλυψε τι τραμπούκος είναι ο Τραμπ. Θα αλλάξουν, λέει, οι κανόνες. Αλλά, βασικά, ο πρόεδρος πρέπει να αλλάξει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155512531395870


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 8, 2020)

Όπως έγραψα σε έναν φίλο Αμερικανό που μου το έστειλε προχθές, «this was much funnier than it had any right to be».


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 20, 2021)

Τελικά περπάτησε μέχρι το ελικόπτερο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2021)

Πάει κι αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2021)

Trump Departs Vowing, ‘We Will Be Back in Some Form’​"We love you and we'll be back in some form."

As earthworms maybe?


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 23, 2021)

Από τότε που ο Τραμπ έχασε το αγαπημένο του ψηφιακό μεγάφωνο, βασιλεύει μια ησυχία απόκοσμη... Σαν να χτυπούσε ο συναγερμός ενός αυτοκινήτου για ώρες ολόκληρες και να τον έκλεισαν επιτέλους. Και μετά από μερικές στιγμές, όπως πλανιέσαι στους ειδησεογραφικούς ιστότοπους (ειδικά τους ξένους), συνειδητοποιείς ότι αυτό που ακούς δεν είναι το ψιθύρισμα του ανέμου και το κελάηδημα των πουλιών, αλλά η πρωινή κακοφωνία της πόλης, πιο δυνατή από ποτέ. Το ότι φαντάζει ευχάριστη, έστω και για λίγο, δείχνει πόσο παράλογα διαπεραστικός ήταν ο θόρυβος που προηγήθηκε.

Πριν από τις εκλογές διάβαζα άρθρα ενός πολιτικού συντάκτη που περιόδευσε τις ΗΠΑ, και ανέφερε μεταξύ άλλων ότι υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που δεν ασχολιούνταν με τα πολιτικά αλλά σκόπευαν να καταψηφίσουν τον πρόεδρό τους επειδή σιχάθηκαν την επίμονη, ασφυκτική, αναπόδραστη παρουσία του στην καθημερινότητά τους. Είναι ν' απορεί κανείς;


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2021)

Δεν είναι καινούργιο, ίσως μόνο για μένα, αλλά θα είναι πάντα εύστοχο: If Donald Trump had captained the Titanic.


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2021)

Κι όμως, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε τί θα μπορούσε να γράφει αν δεν τον είχαν αποκλείσει.
Μου θύμισε το BBC αυτή εδώ τη σκηνή από τον Πολίτη Κέιν, σε ένα πρόγραμμά του σχετικά με τις τελευταίες μέρες του Τραμπ. Στη σκηνή βλέπουμε να συζητούν ποιο θα είναι το πρωτοσέλιδο μετά την ήττα του Κέιν στις εκλογές.






(στο πρόγραμμα τη σκηνή αναφέρει ο Σκαραμούτσι, που ήταν για δέκα μερες εκπρόσωπος τύπου του Τραμπ το 2017 και μετά την απόλυσή του κάνει συνεχώς κριτική στον Τραμπ, επομένως δεν μπορώ να ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτά που λεει είναι έγκυρα. Είπε π.χ ότι το 2016 ο Τραμπ δεν περίμενε να κερδίσει και είχε σκοπό να διαμαρτυρηθεί για νοθεία και είχε σχεδιάσει τις κινήσεις του κλπ που τελικά δεν χρειάστηκαν).


----------



## Αρκτούρος (Feb 1, 2021)

Το ότι τον απέκλεισαν, ανεξαρτήτως του τί έλεγε, δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον;


----------

